# Chocolate thunder from down under



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 14, 2022)

Really stressed with work I make the chocolate thunder from
Down under and I put the cream splop on there jsut how they want it and the servers never come get the thunder in time and the cream splop melts… I tell the server to come get it sooner it’s melting


----------



## odibrom (Mar 14, 2022)

Ok... that's interesting...


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 14, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Ok... that's interesting...


Yea man it’s not my fault the ice cream melts they say I wish I made em better it looked beautiful till they waited forever to come get it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 14, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Ok... that's interesting...


You should go to Outback and order a chocolate thunder and when it comes all melted say what is this crap I’m not paying for that


----------



## will_shred (Mar 14, 2022)

You ok bro?


----------



## Crungy (Mar 14, 2022)

I don't know where this is going but I like it.


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 14, 2022)

Have you tried the vanilla lightning from up above?


----------



## sleewell (Mar 14, 2022)

i heard the mcdonalds drive thru rarely has mcflurries. is that something you can help us with?


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 14, 2022)

Sounds like he works at outback, and servers never come pick up the dessert before it melts and it disappoints OP because he's slaving over a hot ice cream container making this stuff and snooty servers care too much about grabbing new tables then serving the ones they have with utmost care, otherwise they would be running that Chocolate from down under to their table ASAP 

God I'll never work food service again.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Tree (Mar 14, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Sounds like he works at outback, and servers never come pick up the dessert before it melts and it disappoints OP because he's slaving over a hot ice cream container making this stuff and snooty servers care too much about grabbing new tables then serving the ones they have with utmost care, otherwise they would be running that Chocolate from down under to their table ASAP
> 
> God I'll never work food service again.



You know, you ruined a perfectly good, weird thread by actually picking apart his posts and piecing it together.








Killjoy


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 14, 2022)

Tree said:


> You know, you ruined a perfectly good, weird thread by actually picking apart his posts and piecing it together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tend to do this to jokes with my wife, damn, she's right!


----------



## Tree (Mar 14, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I tend to do this to jokes with my wife, damn, she's right!


It's okay. I do it, too. I ruin lots of things by over-rationalizing and overthinking on the regular.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 14, 2022)

When I worked at the Olive Garden, servers were responsible for prepping anything to do with ice cream. It seems daffy to me to think that the kitchen should be responsible for something that melts so quickly in the sauna back there, whilst the servers are all hiding out behind the dumpster having a cigarette break making $2.13/hour.


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 14, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I tend to do this to jokes with my wife, damn, she's right!



You know, I told my wife she needs to embrace her biggest mistakes, so she gave me a hug.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 14, 2022)

I was expecting to see a thread about @DrakkarTyrannis traveling to Australia and meeting-up with a local SS.o member.

EDIT: Looks like they changed or deleted their username.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 14, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Sounds like he works at outback, and servers never come pick up the dessert before it melts and it disappoints OP because he's slaving over a hot ice cream container making this stuff and snooty servers care too much about grabbing new tables then serving the ones they have with utmost care, otherwise they would be running that Chocolate from down under to their table ASAP
> 
> God I'll never work food service again.


You’d be a great translator, I went back and read it again and yer toadly right.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 14, 2022)

Given the caloric brutality that a meal at Outback can be, making the dessert less-appealing might just save a life.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 14, 2022)

Just quit my job…. Got behind on the dam cream sloops again…. Right before I left I yelled in the middle of the dining room there’s roaches in the kitchen…. I don’t know what I’m gonna do now guys


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 14, 2022)

The combination of the ticket printer always going off line the deserts melting and everything else I just couldn’t handle it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 14, 2022)

sleewell said:


> i heard the mcdonalds drive thru rarely has mcflurries. is that something you can help us with?


Same thing with Burger King there machine is always down I dunno why


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 14, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Have you tried the vanilla lightning from up above?


Yea that’s another thing that was going on the old desert was butter cake bites. The new desert is thunder and light or whatever you called it that’s what my ticked says thunder and light. It’s supposed to be served with a square piece but my boss wanted to try to use up all the butter cake bites before we opened all the new stuff. The little butter cake bite squares wouldn’t balance right and just didn’t make the desert good any ways I just give up on the food service jobs I like being able to stay up late and play guitar maybe I will try nighttime warehouse work or soemthing I just tried college I tried jobs I’m running out of ideas


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 14, 2022)

I’m just gonna go listen to 36 crazy fist and feel nostalgia and jam some old tunes


----------



## TedEH (Mar 14, 2022)

Even after having been explained, I can still barely follow whatever is going on here. Breathe, maybe a bit less caffeine, and some extra punctuation might be my recommendations.


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 14, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I’m just gonna go listen to 36 crazy fist and feel nostalgia and jam some old tunes



I think you should change your username to commamcperiods


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 15, 2022)

Ploy770 said:


> What the heck man? This really sounds funny to me


It’s a new desert at outback it’s basically a chocolate thunder from down under but with a butter cake on top and then ice cream and strawberry topping. I don’t work there any more. Tommorow I make my way to the big city of kilgore, texas to prospect some new trabajar, so I don’t have to sale my guitars. Man I’m running out of options in life.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 15, 2022)

I have no idea what is going on here, but I approve of this thread


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 15, 2022)

I hate my job and want to quit, too, so this is a good thread. There are, unfortunately, "cream sloops" at every job in some way, shape, or form.


----------



## Tree (Mar 15, 2022)

ElRay said:


> I was expecting to see a thread about @DrakkarTyrannis traveling to Australia and meeting-up with a local SS.o member.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like they changed or deleted their username.


Unless I'm really dumb, and there are two users that post nearly identically and use the same avatar they've got a new account but left the old one active. @STRHelvete


----------



## bostjan (Mar 15, 2022)

Tree said:


> Unless I'm really dumb, and there are two users that post nearly identically and use the same avatar they've got a new account but left the old one active. @STRHelvete


I've been so horribly confused every time a user here has changed their user name. It is a lot more rare than it was years ago, but there are a couple of notable recent ones. One of the other recent ones still has the default avatar, which made it even more confusing for me.

I've never changed my user name here. And if I ever changed my user name on any other forum, it's only because my account was deleted from inactivity and I forgot what my original user name was, but I think it was the same thing anyway, so...

Anyway, what was this thread about?


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 15, 2022)

Im in a weird position where I get paid a great amount of money for what I do, and I get to work at home all day long every day, but I STILL can't bring myself to even give a flying shit about the company or doing better at anything.


----------



## STRHelvete (Mar 15, 2022)

Tree said:


> Unless I'm really dumb, and there are two users that post nearly identically and use the same avatar they've got a new account but left the old one active. @STRHelvete


Shit. I've been discovered


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 15, 2022)

OP: I feel you. Work sucks. Get out of food service, it's awful and there is no upward mobility. Look at the people around you who've been in it for a decade or more, they're all fucking haggard and miserable.

If you can learn from home I hear coding is what's up these days. Working in delivery/trucking can be good too, especially if you can get a unionized job.



CanserDYI said:


> Im in a weird position where I get paid a great amount of money for what I do, and I get to work at home all day long every day, but I STILL can't bring myself to even give a flying shit about the company or doing better at anything.



I relate to this, perhaps from an opposite perspective. It's a mindfuck working in the public sector because you're still not getting paid enough but there's no asshole boss taking advantage of you to direct your animosity towards. Just the cold machinations of bureaucracy failing to keep up with inflation year after year. On the other hand, I work with kids who absolutely depend on the services myself and others provide, services that are literally priceless and cannot be properly assigned a dollar value because if we do our jobs right they're being provided with lifelong, and potentially life-altering, skills.

I love my job, I am great at my job, I just wish I got paid more to do it, or that life just wasn't so damn expensive.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 15, 2022)

ElRay said:


> I was expecting to see a thread about @DrakkarTyrannis traveling to Australia and meeting-up with a local SS.o member.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like they changed or deleted their username.


you mean @STRHelvete


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 15, 2022)

Going to put a application in at skeeter boat tommorow


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 15, 2022)

When I was a dish-washer I found a used tampon hidden in a bowl of melting ice-cream that was in one of the bus-tubs along with a spent wad of chewing tobbacco. I dunno if chick pulled it outta herself while eating dinner or if it was some kinda romantic under-the-table oral dessert but I def pondered the lil' vaginal trooper's backstory for a while after that. Anyway.... most restaurants are pretty fucking gross behind the scenes. Good luck in Kilgore, OP.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 15, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I've been so horribly confused every time a user here has changed their user name. It is a lot more rare than it was years ago, but there are a couple of notable recent ones. One of the other recent ones still has the default avatar, which made it even more confusing for me.
> 
> I've never changed my user name here. And if I ever changed my user name on any other forum, it's only because my account was deleted from inactivity and I forgot what my original user name was, but I think it was the same thing anyway, so...
> 
> Anyway, what was this thread about?


It was about the whip cream falling off deserts and the servers talking trash about eveything i do lol and literally watching them tell my
Boss right in front of my face how garbage of a salad guy I was.. but now I’m a jobless looser that woke up at 330 pm


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 15, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I've been so horribly confused every time a user here has changed their user name. It is a lot more rare than it was years ago, but there are a couple of notable recent ones. One of the other recent ones still has the default avatar, which made it even more confusing for me.
> 
> I've never changed my user name here. And if I ever changed my user name on any other forum, it's only because my account was deleted from inactivity and I forgot what my original user name was, but I think it was the same thing anyway, so...
> 
> Anyway, what was this thread about?



Dear Bostjan, your request for username change to "JanickGers1977" has been approved.


----------



## NickS (Mar 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Going to put a application in at skeeter boat tommorow


Not sure a place by the name of "skeeter boat" is going to provide a better work experience.....


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 15, 2022)

"Chocolate Thunder From Down Under"... Is that Limp Bizkit's new single or what?


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 15, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Shit. I've been discovered


Low-key knew bruh, s'all good 
We were all just like why'd drakkar make a new account for? Lol
Now if suddenly I became the only one on the forum defending Dean guitars then I'd be a little considered and more convinced it wasn't you


----------



## tedtan (Mar 15, 2022)

NickS said:


> Not sure a place by the name of "skeeter boat" is going to provide a better work experience.....


Skeeter bass boats are well respected and I’m sure it’s a step (or ten) up from Outback Steakhouse.

Just watch for fiberglass rash.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 15, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> If you can learn from home I hear coding is what's up these days. Working in delivery/trucking can be good too, especially if you can get a unionized job.


I would stay away from trucking if OP is young. Once someone starts producing reliable autonomous delivery trucks, I think that industry is gonna take a huge hit, especially once someone makes an AEV semi truck for transport. Who knows when it's gonna happen but I wouldn't be surprised if we hear about it by 2035.


----------



## tedtan (Mar 16, 2022)

They’re already being tested in Arizona and Texas, possibly other states as well.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 16, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> I would stay away from trucking if OP is young. Once someone starts producing reliable autonomous delivery trucks, I think that industry is gonna take a huge hit, especially once someone makes an AEV semi truck for transport. Who knows when it's gonna happen but I wouldn't be surprised if we hear about it by 2035.



I guess we're both speculating at this point but I remain extremely skeptical of autonomous vehicles. Human drivers are capable of incredibly complex mental calculations and reactions that so far self-driving cars do not seem up to the task of. So far they seem dangerous and highly susceptible to sabotage. Unless there are roads just for them I don't see it happening. Even then I remain skeptical.

It's a risk though, sure. I can't see the future, it could happen. I'll be the first to admit that I'm something of a luddite. An argument in favor of coding either way.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 16, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I guess we're both speculating at this point but I remain extremely skeptical of autonomous vehicles. Human drivers are capable of incredibly complex mental calculations and reactions that so far self-driving cars do not seem up to the task of. So far they seem dangerous and highly susceptible to sabotage. Unless there are roads just for them I don't see it happening. Even then I remain skeptical.
> 
> It's a risk though, sure. I can't see the future, it could happen. I'll be the first to admit that I'm something of a luddite. An argument in favor of coding either way.


I tried college for a online computer degree but I failed


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 16, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I tried college for a online computer degree but I failed



Was it heavily weighted with punctuation questions?


----------



## bostjan (Mar 16, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I guess we're both speculating at this point but I remain extremely skeptical of autonomous vehicles. Human drivers are capable of incredibly complex mental calculations and reactions that so far self-driving cars do not seem up to the task of. So far they seem dangerous and highly susceptible to sabotage. Unless there are roads just for them I don't see it happening. Even then I remain skeptical.
> 
> It's a risk though, sure. I can't see the future, it could happen. I'll be the first to admit that I'm something of a luddite. An argument in favor of coding either way.


There have been a few instances of pedestrians struck by self-driving cars. I'd argue that, in these cases, a human driver would have likely struck the pedestrians as well. The first case, and probably most notorious, the woman was crossing a road with a speed limit of 45 mph well outside of crosswalk zones, in the dark, nowhere near streetlamps, and the woman's autopsy also revealed meth and other drugs in her system.

I think it's quite possible that driverless cars are safer than drivers, but that people in general are just unsafe and unpredictable, and that the real problem is that accidents will always happen, and, in the case of a self-driving vehicle, the person injured or the family or the person killed in an accident won't have anyone to sue.


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 16, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Was it heavily weighted with punctuation questions?


Can you go like, one freaking post without making me laugh?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 16, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Was it heavily weighted with punctuation questions?


Here is my theory on punctuation, before it ever was a thing there was a group of people that didn’t want punctuation. They were like we understand just fine without all these symbols what we need that for


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 16, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Can you go like, one freaking post without making me laugh?



:fistbump:


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 16, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Here is my theory on punctuation, before it ever was a thing there was a group of people that didn’t want punctuation. They were like we understand just fine without all these symbols what we need that for



Alright fine then I'll settle on a new username of crappymcpunctuation. But I'm still dying to know about the skeeter boat.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 16, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Alright fine then I'll settle on a new username of crappymcpunctuation. But I'm still dying to know about the skeeter boat.


Well dude I haven’t even got out of the house to look for a job yet. I decided I’m at least taking a week to myself


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 16, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Alright fine then I'll settle on a new username of crappymcpunctuation. But I'm still dying to know about the skeeter boat.


Bought me a box of ramen noodles and a bottle of siracha I’m not going anywhere till it’s gone


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 16, 2022)

bostjan said:


> There have been a few instances of pedestrians struck by self-driving cars. I'd argue that, in these cases, a human driver would have likely struck the pedestrians as well. The first case, and probably most notorious, the woman was crossing a road with a speed limit of 45 mph well outside of crosswalk zones, in the dark, nowhere near streetlamps, and the woman's autopsy also revealed meth and other drugs in her system.
> 
> I think it's quite possible that driverless cars are safer than drivers, but that people in general are just unsafe and unpredictable, and that the real problem is that accidents will always happen, and, in the case of a self-driving vehicle, the person injured or the family or the person killed in an accident won't have anyone to sue.


Actually an autonomous car would've likely seen her better, since they "see" objects just as well in the dark as they would in the light, and better than the average human driver sees on the dark.
I agree with your point, though. There's a fuck-ton gf humans killing other humans while driving. Michigan used to keep a kill-count posted on the side of the highway that updated everyday, which I thought was a little distasteful.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 16, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Alright fine then I'll settle on a new username of crappymcpunctuation. But I'm still dying to know about the skeeter boat.


Hey have you ever heard of this band in Florida called murderfly?


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 16, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Hey have you ever heard of this band in Florida called murderfly?



I have not. These days I mostly try to listen to peace and quiet, and the occasional Hernan Cattaneo podcast.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Mar 16, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I have not. These days I mostly try to listen to peace and quiet, and the occasional Hernan Cattaneo podcast.


There singer comes from the redneck theme park that I inhabit


----------



## creepymcpeepers (May 19, 2022)

We’ll just thought I would fill everybody in. I have had several jobs since I walked out of outback but what happened today blew my mind. We all know texas isn’t very friendly for marijuana. Well
My
Job interview today ended in me pissing hot for marijuana and getting hired at 17/hr at a slaughterhouse working in the live hang department. Basically im
The executioner. If I can kill 29
Chickens per minute and not miss a day or work I will get a 160 dollar bonus each week… I’m proud to be a pot head today…


----------



## creepymcpeepers (May 19, 2022)

There will for sure be some YouTube vids on the slaughter


----------



## Demiurge (May 19, 2022)

It sounds like it could be a tough job, so it makes sense for them to not pass too much judgment over a gentleman's intoxication of choice.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (May 19, 2022)

Apperently the chickens get antibiotics that makes them grow to full
Size by 4 weeks so there legs aren’t even strong enough for them to stand… there is no joy in their lives it’s not like the yard chicken


----------



## Grindspine (May 19, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I tend to do this to jokes with my wife, damn, she's right!


Did you know that crocodiles can grow over ten feet?


----------



## Grindspine (May 19, 2022)

Grindspine said:


> Did you know that crocodiles can grow over ten feet?


...although most hatch with only four.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 19, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> there is no joy in their lives it’s not like the yard chicken



thank you for the update, and for this beautiful sentence 

godspeed you stoned chicken slayer!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 19, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> godspeed you stoned chicken slayer!


This is worthy of SSO's own "funny comments" thread. Jesus... there should be some sort of meme or logo design or something


----------



## jaxadam (May 19, 2022)

This guy paints a beautiful picture with such a simple brush.


----------



## odibrom (May 19, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Apperently the chickens get antibiotics that makes them grow to full
> Size by 4 weeks so there legs aren’t even strong enough for them to stand… there is no joy in their lives it’s not like the yard chicken


Go vegan...?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (May 19, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Go vegan...?


I probably won’t want to eat chicken for sure but I do like meat…


----------



## odibrom (May 19, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I probably won’t want to eat chicken for sure but I do like meat…


... until you'll understand what eating meat means, then you'll go vegan... you're half way there already, just don know it yet...  this is the true meaning of _peace and love_... not the stone head hippies...


----------



## creepymcpeepers (May 27, 2022)

I just did my first shift….this is how we suit up I feel like that movie hostel…. The most fucked up
Part is when the ones that are bearly alive from being smooshed by all the chickens and they make me pull there heads off…..I feel like a monster but I have to at least pay a few months bills before I switch jobs because I’m to far behind on money….I finally understand why that one president told us to fear the military industrial complex…..


----------



## creepymcpeepers (May 27, 2022)

They bought everyone chicfil a for lunch


----------



## CanserDYI (May 27, 2022)

This thread is amazing.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (May 27, 2022)

Then they got mad at me cause on break I was in there petting them…. I just wanted them to feel a little love


----------



## creepymcpeepers (May 27, 2022)

There really sweet chickens to when you pet them you can tell they like being petted


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 27, 2022)

Jesus fucking christ.. I feel like simultaneously laughing, crying, and vomiting... 

Do whatcha gotta do, creepy...


----------



## MFB (May 27, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Jesus fucking christ.. I feel like simultaneously laughing, crying, and vomiting...
> 
> Do whatcha gotta do, creepy...



No no, if he uses a fist that will keep it in there, what you want to do it get it _out._


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 27, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Then they got mad at me cause on break I was in there petting them…. I just wanted them to feel a little love





creepymcpeepers said:


> There really sweet chickens to when you pet them you can tell they like being petted



Some people are just too pure and innocent for this terrible world.

Your commentary is hilarious, heartwarming, and heartbreaking all at the same time. My thoughts and prayers are with you in your tribulations.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 27, 2022)

Yeah best of luck to you and I hope you can pay your bills and get the hell outta there. That place sounds absolutely miserable.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (May 27, 2022)

Here is me pulling up to
The place it looks just like a concentration camp unfortunately no more videos or photos are coming out of that place because they have it locked down 100 percent.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (May 27, 2022)

Hey he two different perspectives I look at is one it was never meant to be this way but two Americans are basically a domesticated species, if there was no food in the stores they would know what to eat


----------



## jaxadam (May 27, 2022)

This just keeps getting better and better. I think we ought to update the thread title to "Goin' on a Chicken Tender Bender".


----------



## MFB (May 27, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> This just keeps getting better and better. I think we ought to update the thread title to "Goin' on a Chicken Tender Bender".



You know what comes after the tender bender don't you?



Spoiler


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 1, 2022)

No more killing chickens I got a raise and all I got to do is watch this pit and make sure it don’t over flow if it does pull the grates up and spray out dismembered chicken parts… 20 a hour a raise in a week. Basically 20 a hour to spray a water hose for guaranteed hours. and a half and I don’t have to kill them anymore….


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 1, 2022)

The chickens were kool though I enjoyed petting them before I had to kill them


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 1, 2022)

You see the creepy ass red light they turn on when we start killing them? It’s really insane


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 1, 2022)

They say it calms them but I disagree lol there fucking terrified and there distant relatives are dying all around them I want to have chickens and I’m just gonna let them live whatever life they Wana live


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 1, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> No more killing chickens I got a raise and all I got to do is watch this pit and make sure it don’t over flow if it does pull the grates up and spray out dismembered chicken parts… 20 a hour a raise in a week. Basically 20 a hour to spray a water hose for guaranteed hours. and a half and I don’t have to kill them anymore….



If anything the (potentially) overflowing pit of dismembered chicken parts is even more horrifying to the imagination, but congratulations on your raise.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 1, 2022)

I’ve been thinkin… what if aliens were just farming us…. Or also well…… uhm it would be easy to have a death camp and us not even know it was happening and I’m just scared of what the future is to hold with this kind of technology like a building that’s just made to dismember something it’s kind of screwed up the whole species of chickens are just in this system and they can never escape


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 1, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> If anything the (potentially) overflowing pit of dismembered chicken parts is even more horrifying to the imagination, but congratulations on your raise.


Well where I was there is a 55 gallon drum of chicken blood and there heads are sitting there moving eyes and tounges and beaks… if I knew some voodoo lady I would try to sale it to her


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 1, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Well where I was there is a 55 gallon drum of chicken blood and there heads are sitting there moving eyes and tounges and beaks…



"Do you want to get a curse? Because that's how you get a curse."


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 1, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> "Do you want to get a curse? Because that's how you get a curse."


Lol I know right but still gotta get that bread for sure though cause I get 40 lbs chicken a week discounted and I know a lady that makes meal
Preps so I don’t worked out a deal with her on this chicken meat so you always got to be makin moves


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 1, 2022)

This thread makes me wanna go back to being vegetarian.


----------



## odibrom (Jun 1, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> This thread makes me wanna go back to being vegetarian.


This is the way... you know it, do it... just do it...


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 1, 2022)

odibrom said:


> This is the way... you know it, do it... just do it...


I love vegetables I buy the meal preps from this lady on Facebook marketplace they are so good but it has meat also. But it is fucked up how the animals are slaughtered but the processing plant is very clean I thought it would be dirty but it’s real clean on the inside there are so many drains and water sprayers the food never touches any surface at all it’s suspended until packages


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 1, 2022)

All dead animals are processed as dog food immediately upon death


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 1, 2022)

I was looking at some heavily discounted chicken wings at the grocery store tonight, thought about this thread and gave it a pass.



odibrom said:


> This is the way... you know it, do it... just do it...



I'm closer every day.


----------



## odibrom (Jun 2, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I love vegetables I buy the meal preps from this lady on Facebook marketplace they are so good but it has meat also. But it is fucked up how the animals are slaughtered but the processing plant is very clean I thought it would be dirty but it’s real clean on the inside there are so many drains and water sprayers the food never touches any surface at all it’s suspended until packages


Vegies are good for you, eat more of these...

... not food, corpses...


----------



## bostjan (Jun 2, 2022)

I've been vegetarian for over 20 years now. I think the moral and ethical justifications for making the change are a lot more subtle than most portrayals in pop culture lead you to believe. I think that, if you go vegetarian for the wrong reasons, you'll just end up going back to normal within a couple months.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 2, 2022)

I found pescatarian to suit me the best and did that for over a year after moving from omnivore > vegan > vegetarian. I've been back on omnivore since the start of Covid but still love some vegan and vegetarian dishes and don't make it a habit to have meat every day. I just try to ethically source meat and eggs where I can, and mostly stay away from dairy (cheeseis too goddamn good, though).


----------



## odibrom (Jun 2, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I've been vegetarian for over 20 years now. I think the moral and ethical justifications for making the change are a lot more subtle than most portrayals in pop culture lead you to believe. I think that, if you go vegetarian for the wrong reasons, you'll just end up going back to normal within a couple months.


I've been vegie since late 1995. My original reason was my health, not that I was ill, but got healthier. Sympathy for ecological reasons and vegan movements came along pretty fast. Still going strong here for more than half of my life


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 2, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I've been vegetarian for over 20 years now. I think the moral and ethical justifications for making the change are a lot more subtle than most portrayals in pop culture lead you to believe. I think that, if you go vegetarian for the wrong reasons, you'll just end up going back to normal within a couple months.



My first foray into veganism was during a time in my life when I actively despised vegans (because I was young and dumb edgy 20y.o). I got so sick of the gross super processed food at the campus cafeteria that I was only eating salads and fresh fruit for a whole semester. Blood bank turned me away due to low iron, haha.



BlackMastodon said:


> I found pescatarian to suit me the best and did that for over a year after moving from omnivore > vegan > vegetarian. I've been back on omnivore since the start of Covid but still love some vegan and vegetarian dishes and don't make it a habit to have meat every day. I just try to ethically source meat and eggs where I can, and mostly stay away from dairy (cheeseis too goddamn good, though).



There are a lot of farmer/homesteader types around here so eggs are easy. I'm lactose intolerant as well, so most dairy is implicitly off-limits. I eat a fuckton of Nancy's yogurt though. 



odibrom said:


> I've been vegie since late 1995. My original reason was my health, not that I was ill, but got healthier. Sympathy for ecological reasons and vegan movements came along pretty fast. Still going strong here for more than half of my life



Since I started eating healthier, and often veggie for stretches of weeks or months, I now notice immediately the negative impacts on my body when I eat meat and/or junk food. I feel literally hungover, and my skin breaks out. 

Really the only thing that holds me back is the illusion of convenience. It's easy to convince myself eating garbage tonight so I can use meal prep time for other productive stuff is a good use of my time, but I know I'm paying for it long term. I've been on the unhealthy side of this trend since an injury in January, but slowly righting it.

Appreciate these discussions. I'm a little more galvanized than I was 30 minutes ago.


----------



## odibrom (Jun 2, 2022)

@wheresthefbomb the thing about injuries is that they heal faster under an intelligent vegie based diet. I've known vegans that feed themselves on french fries and tofu all day... it's very unbalanced...


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 2, 2022)

odibrom said:


> the thing about injuries is that they heal faster under an intelligent vegie based diet. I've known vegans that feed themselves on french fries and tofu all day... it's very unbalanced...



You're totally correct. I know diet is a big factor in inflammation which is a lot of my current issues. 

A former partner shared a very funny story about just this:

Uppity Vegan Dood: *eats oreos*
Former Partner: "Aren't those full of bullshit?
UVD: "Yeah, vegan bullshit."


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 2, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> I found pescatarian to suit me the best and did that for over a year after moving from omnivore > vegan > vegetarian. I've been back on omnivore since the start of Covid but still love some vegan and vegetarian dishes and don't make it a habit to have meat every day. I just try to ethically source meat and eggs where I can, and mostly stay away from dairy (cheeseis too goddamn good, though).


What is the vegetarian substitute for protein if you don’t mind me asking? If I could cook beans good enough I could see beans being a meat substitute


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 2, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I've been vegetarian for over 20 years now. I think the moral and ethical justifications for making the change are a lot more subtle than most portrayals in pop culture lead you to believe. I think that, if you go vegetarian for the wrong reasons, you'll just end up going back to normal within a couple months.


I dunno if I could ever stop eating beef… I love to get the carne asada and dip it in he queen and squeeze lime juice all
Over it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 2, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I was looking at some heavily discounted chicken wings at the grocery store tonight, thought about this thread and gave it a pass.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm closer every day.


Hey dude the f’d up part is when I’m grabbing little small chickens and hanging them in shackles thinkin chicken wing chicken wing hot dog and balone chillin with my homie


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 2, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Hey dude the f’d up part is when I’m grabbing little small chickens and hanging them in shackles thinkin chicken wing chicken wing hot dog and balone chillin with my homie


That’s where the discounted chicken wings come from lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 2, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> That’s where the discounted chicken wings come from lol


They are really not baby’s there the same age they just didn’t grow to the same size as the others for some reason the antibiotic didn’t work on them maybe they are babys but I didn’t get to do that new job today I just did the same old killin chicken job and they said they would train me at evisceration where I wait for ones whose neck didn’t get cut and do the deed manually so I might be in the killin buisness for longer but I have never cut anything’s throat before while it was still alive. … … but I figure I would rather know how to cut a throat in case I have to one day


----------



## odibrom (Jun 3, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> What is the vegetarian substitute for protein if you don’t mind me asking? If I could cook beans good enough I could see beans being a meat substitute


There's protein in every vegetable, but obviously in different concentrations. Beans, nuts and seeds are known to have a high concentration of protein. But don't fool yourself, we generally eat more than we really need.

The trick is variety along the week. Don't mix different beans and lentils and peas on the same meal, it will be heavy for the intestines.


----------



## Edika (Jun 3, 2022)

I don't know, I understand the value in health of eating more vegetables, reduce meat and dairy products but it really depends on the country you live in! I mean in my home country, delicious fresh vegetables and fruit are readily available in good prices. Plus the nutritional value is a lot better than what you get from mass produced farms that grow vegetable off season all year long. Meat and dairy there is more expensive so it is financially more sustainable to eat vegetables there.

In the UK and Ireland most vegetables are imported and they taste like eating straw. Fruit is somewhat better but not great either. Aside from potatoes, onions and other localy produced roots, any other vegetable is overpriced, especially fruit. Plus having children that are picky eaters doesn't really help, at least they eat fruit a lot. Here being vegetarian and vegan does not make that much of a financial sense, when there's a big local production of quality dairy products, eggs and meat which are reasonably priced. I know know, I'm making excuses but the lack of variety and high prices, unless buying frozen vegetables, does not help. I do like meat, not for everyday but once or twice a week I like to have some. I'd prefer fish even more but it's so bloody expensive in a region surrounded by sea lol. Unless you buy frozen again.


----------



## odibrom (Jun 3, 2022)

@Edika the cost of food is somehow subjective to one's preferences and priorities. I understand where you're going with your idea and I'm not saying that everyone should go vegan (everyone should though), mostly because of that. My main goal regarding food topics is to share my thoughts that we can all do better, either for us as individuals, as for the rest of the world, there no more "We" versus "Them", we're all but one super massive collective being that must unite in order to survive. Eating meat once or twice a week is more than enough as far as individual health is concerned. When going for twice a day 24/7 for everyone around, then that's problematic for everyone.

Personally, me and the wife opted for going not only vegan but organic as well, the most possible, obviously. The difference is huge. We actually started eating less because the food is richer in nutrients. You see, whenever man add chemicals to food to make it grow faster, the food becomes "hollow", empty of it's root flavor and nutrients and that causes one to eat more to get one's share of things. White flour bread and cookies are a good example of this. The bread served at McDonalds' or at Burger King's with the burgers is pure garbage, it's completely empty of anything as is their meat. One burger does not satisfy anyone anymore, so one eats more to get the needed nutrients, but along the way also eats fat, salt and way too many sugar.

There is no secret in the food industry, one can sell almost any garbage as long as it's disguised with a good amount of sugar, fat/grease and salt. Junk food producers should pay a health tax to operate.


----------



## Edika (Jun 3, 2022)

odibrom said:


> @Edika the cost of food is somehow subjective to one's preferences and priorities. I understand where you're going with your idea and I'm not saying that everyone should go vegan (everyone should though), mostly because of that. My main goal regarding food topics is to share my thoughts that we can all do better, either for us as individuals, as for the rest of the world, there no more "We" versus "Them", we're all but one super massive collective being that must unite in order to survive. Eating meat once or twice a week is more than enough as far as individual health is concerned. When going for twice a day 24/7 for everyone around, then that's problematic for everyone.
> 
> Personally, me and the wife opted for going not only vegan but organic as well, the most possible, obviously. The difference is huge. We actually started eating less because the food is richer in nutrients. You see, whenever man add chemicals to food to make it grow faster, the food becomes "hollow", empty of it's root flavor and nutrients and that causes one to eat more to get one's share of things. White flour bread and cookies are a good example of this. The bread served at McDonalds' or at Burger King's with the burgers is pure garbage, it's completely empty of anything as is their meat. One burger does not satisfy anyone anymore, so one eats more to get the needed nutrients, but along the way also eats fat, salt and way too many sugar.
> 
> There is no secret in the food industry, one can sell almost any garbage as long as it's disguised with a good amount of sugar, fat/grease and salt. Junk food producers should pay a health tax to operate.


The point I was trying to make is that in certain parts of the world it is not as easy. Here all the bio, organic veg is quite expensive, prohibitive for most families if you take into account that most Irish households have 3-4-5 plus kids. Most of the vegetables are grown quickly and shipped up here without having grown sufficiently long and they suffer in taste and nutrients. and honestly most of the people don't know any better here. There's a but load of processed food that is cheap, junk food that is cheap and combined with the poverty in the region it is not as easy to think about the collective when the budget is struggling to feed the family.

In my case we're somewhat better than most here but we can't necessarily splurge too much either. But I do agree that the situation needs to be tackled in a more global scale and I do agree it's not us vs them. It is a rather complex problem that is mainly created by the way our prevalent economic structure views nutrition and the distribution of it, even inside first world countries.


----------



## odibrom (Jun 3, 2022)

The problem with cheap products (either food or whatever) is that we're going to pay for them later down the road. One buys Chinese made products because they're cheap, which will mean the end of local jobs doing the same but better products. We're giving china our money and loosing our jobs. China does not sign the human rights declaration, China is not a democratic country and is becoming quite belligerent on all fronts: India, Mongólia, Tibet, Uyghurs and Taiwan to name a few. Next world war has already begun and China is ahead of us all. Don't get me wrong, I love Chinese culture, but hate their politics... The cost of something cannot and should not be measured only by its shelf price tag, but by the health and happiness it provides and carbon footprint in short, middle AND long terms.

Vegies are easy to grow, let's grow vegies


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm thankful to live in a place that has great farmers markets, so I have access to excellent vegetables in the growing season, this also includes access to good local meat. Just going vegan or vegetarian is no guarantee you will be any more or less healthy. The key lies in educating yourself, and trial and error. Finding out what your unique individual requirements for carbohydrates and protein and fats are. Some people simply require more protein than others, I have no qualms about eating meat multiple times a week. Being vegetarian isn't in the cards for everyone, so I choose to select animal products that are produced in an ethical and healthy manner. I eat a dozen eggs every week, but do very very little cheese. One size fits all isn't the case when it comes to nutritional requirements.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 3, 2022)

My sister-in-law is a nurse, and she gives me shit all of the time for being vegetarian. "You need protein." I agree that the human body needs protein, but obviously animal muscle tissues are not the only way to get that resource. Gram-for gram, pumpkin seeds have as much protein in them as premium tuna. Likewise, you could synthesize an amino acid in a laboratory and just eat that, but you wouldn't survive very long off of it, because nutrition is not that simple - but it's not horribly complex, either.

As much as I'd love to recommend a vegetarian diet, I honestly can't make that recommendation for everyone.

And not to go off the deep end with geopolitics, but, if the global supply chain continues to break down the way it's been breaking down, we might end up at a point, years from now, where we simply cannot get the abundance of food we are accustomed to getting, and all of us might have to make some choices to eat whatever is available or not eat. And, as comfortable as I am choosing eating acorn porridge if it means not starving, if there's a worldwide food shortage, you better bet that everyone will be out there trying to gather acorns before someone else gets to them. Probably the people most apt to survive will be the ones with the most experience in both hunting and foraging.

Chickens are weird animals. They reproduce very quickly when conditions are favourable, but they don't reproduce at all when their environment is rough or food is scarce. Part of their quick reproduction includes very quickly growing to the age of sexual maturity. They are like the ideal farm animal. Just overfeed them and they lay tons of eggs, starting at a very young age. But if you can't overfeed them, they stop laying eggs, and they stop growing so quickly. No eggs means no more chickens. If they only ate corn, that might be a problem in a global food shortage, however, chickens will eat anything.

Fun chicken fact #1: Chickens came from South Asia. After being domesticated and exported to Europe, Europeans forgot where they came from, and later explorers travelling to Eastern India were shocked to come across red junglefowl which looked and acted like chickens.

Fun chicken fact #2: "Chicken" was originally the English word for the plural of "chick," (like children is plural of child or oxen is plural of ox), and the word took on the meaning of the general age-and-sex non-specific species because restaurants wanted to lead people to believe that the meat they served was from the youngest fowl. So chicken meat meant meat from chicks, then slowly expanded as restaurants lowered their standards.

Fun chicken fact #3: Domesticated chickens were the only farm animal on Easter Island (where the giant head statues are) during the pre-Columbian era. Since the island never had many large trees with which canoes could have been built for fishing, very few land animals, and also few sustainable edible vegetable crops, the chicken is likely the reason the Rapa Nui people survived on the island for nearly 1000 years with no or extremely minimal trade with the outside world.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 3, 2022)

Searching for band members - musicians


Terms and conditions we do not give a f about any of that What YouTube wants us to say we don’t give a f about any of that What every mediocre mix engineere cares about how trash our mix is all Over...



easttexas.craigslist.org


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 3, 2022)

odibrom said:


> There's protein in every vegetable, but obviously in different concentrations. Beans, nuts and seeds are known to have a high concentration of protein. But don't fool yourself, we generally eat more than we really need.
> 
> The trick is variety along the week. Don't mix different beans and lentils and peas on the same meal, it will be heavy for the intestines.


Well dude I was homeless with no id social birth certificate or any of the documents I needed for work and I almost starved to death and so I have experienced living on basically walking to whatavurger and gettting a free cup of water every day them eating very little. I was homeless for 7 years sometimes I went almost a month with very little basically surviving on water I have been eating a lot more vegetables this week though it gives me a lot of energy they keep trying to trll
Me I got to grab the chickens faster and then today the supervisor was like control
he chicken don’t let the chicken control you then just snapped his neck that’s the part I don’t like is if there’s heads are gonna be chopped off by a industrialized concentration camp in 7 seconds why hurt them even more ? You got a giant mechanilizef building that kills them jsut fine, it’s like I’m being hazed and indoctrinated to hurt them for no reason at all ….. I have to paycheck before I can move jobs but I had a interview yesterday…I think cutting there throats will
Be a lot easier because it’s the end of the horrible iourney and not the beggining of the worst part of the horrible journey for them… I swear to god it sounds like the chickens are saying no and help


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 3, 2022)

I have rash all over my body bites scratches I feel like I’m at war with soem alien species ona far away planet and they can’t do much damage to your health meter but there’s just thousands of them but it is kool when they sing the lion king song after the last break when your tired as hell


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 3, 2022)

I wa


creepymcpeepers said:


> Searching for band members - musicians
> 
> 
> Terms and conditions we do not give a f about any of that What YouTube wants us to say we don’t give a f about any of that What every mediocre mix engineere cares about how trash our mix is all Over...
> ...


I Wana have a song called disgruntled


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 3, 2022)

bostjan said:


> My sister-in-law is a nurse, and she gives me shit all of the time for being vegetarian. "You need protein." I agree that the human body needs protein, but obviously animal muscle tissues are not the only way to get that resource. Gram-for gram, pumpkin seeds have as much protein in them as premium tuna. Likewise, you could synthesize an amino acid in a laboratory and just eat that, but you wouldn't survive very long off of it, because nutrition is not that simple - but it's not horribly complex, either.
> 
> As much as I'd love to recommend a vegetarian diet, I honestly can't make that recommendation for everyone.
> 
> ...


Kool I liked reading that thanks


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 3, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I'm thankful to live in a place that has great farmers markets, so I have access to excellent vegetables in the growing season, this also includes access to good local meat. Just going vegan or vegetarian is no guarantee you will be any more or less healthy. The key lies in educating yourself, and trial and error. Finding out what your unique individual requirements for carbohydrates and protein and fats are. Some people simply require more protein than others, I have no qualms about eating meat multiple times a week. Being vegetarian isn't in the cards for everyone, so I choose to select animal products that are produced in an ethical and healthy manner. I eat a dozen eggs every week, but do very very little cheese. One size fits all isn't the case when it comes to nutritional requirements.


I love my farmers markets to ready for them peaches for sure….I would like to find a more healthy and ethically farmed meat source my self in my area deer is the best way to go I guess… I been curious about trying some duck also


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 3, 2022)

odibrom said:


> The problem with cheap products (either food or whatever) is that we're going to pay for them later down the road. One buys Chinese made products because they're cheap, which will mean the end of local jobs doing the same but better products. We're giving china our money and loosing our jobs. China does not sign the human rights declaration, China is not a democratic country and is becoming quite belligerent on all fronts: India, Mongólia, Tibet, Uyghurs and Taiwan to name a few. Next world war has already begun and China is ahead of us all. Don't get me wrong, I love Chinese culture, but hate their politics... The cost of something cannot and should not be measured only by its shelf price tag, but by the health and happiness it provides and carbon footprint in short, middle AND long terms.
> 
> Vegies are easy to grow, let's grow vegies


Hey I share equal frustration with China your right the next war has started but it’s a cyber war… along with all
The little proxy’s that happen who are being funded by are middle Eastern (Pakistan fighters crossing into Afghanistan) non Allies and China (korean war Vietnam) but what scares me is there use of artificial intelligence and there ai smart cameras that they have in there country… the computer that controls them determines who goes to the concentration camp
In xing xang and you could be selected by just doing something out of the ordinary like running down the road you could be selected to go to the concentration camp and they have started having these camera systems in schools in Georgia.. so what it was in the past about cameras everywhere but not enough people to watch them now the computer watches them for the people… this is gonna be really bad and why we must regulated some of this screwed up technology. They have implemented a social score and if you don’t recycle or jay walk or all these little things you get graded on and it restricts your traveling and credit card access and also people are shamed publicly on big screens in the city for crimes they have committed and the ai finds out about. and this other company I worked for in America we collect trash at apartments and we have to report people through this app and that company could easily turn into some kind of social crediting system which restricted are movements and money and it’s gonna be like skynet in terminator they already have robots that can fight really good. We need guns that are like electro magnetic pulse guns to disable them and we’re going to have to hack the satellites and shut them
Down if Chinese robot army comes


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 4, 2022)

bostjan said:


> chickens will eat anything


Fun fact #4: not everyone knows, but free-range chickens are pretty savage. In addition to the obvious things like insects they will hunt, kill, and swallow whole any rodent, lizard, or snake that will fit down their throat.

About a week ago I witnessed a chicken stalking the edge of a pond, pecking out mosquito fish and flinging them onto the grass. Mind blowing.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 4, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> it’s like I’m being hazed and indoctrinated to hurt them for no reason at all …..



You're not crazy bud, I think that's exactly what's happening here. I am not sure if you're from the US but hazing people to initiate them into whatever toxic workplace culture is pretty common here (and I assume elsewhere, but I live here). I can only assume your strong sense of empathy is as obvious to them as it is to us here, and unfortunately that makes you a target. 

A bleeding heart, chicken-petting non-conformist. Wear it with pride, and don't let the bastards grind you down, you beautiful chicken-loving soul.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 4, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Fun fact #4: not everyone knows, but free-range chickens are pretty savage. In addition to the obvious things like insects they will hunt, kill, and swallow whole any rodent, lizard, or snake that will fit down their throat.
> 
> About a week ago I witnessed a chicken stalking the edge of a pond, pecking out mosquito fish and flinging them onto the grass. Mind blowing.


I've seen them eat mice and frogs before. When I moved to VT, my house was still in escrow while we worked on it, so I couldn't sleep there. I loved on a chicken farm here for about 5 months. The chickens were free to roam wherever. It was pretty cool. They seemed happy. But I got to see how they were 100% docile toward anything bigger than them and 100% velociraptor toward anything smaller.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 4, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I've seen them eat mice and frogs before. When I moved to VT, my house was still in escrow while we worked on it, so I couldn't sleep there. I loved on a chicken farm here for about 5 months. The chickens were free to roam wherever. It was pretty cool. They seemed happy. But I got to see how they were 100% docile toward anything bigger than them and 100% velociraptor toward anything smaller.



I have migratory birds flying over my house all summer long, mostly cranes and a fair number of geese. Big birds. Their honks and hoots are visceral reminders of the fact that birds=dinosaurs.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 4, 2022)

Filthy creature

If we want to find a way
Away from all the evil in this awful place
Then Well sever the head at the source
Of all the greed kill this necromancer
Casting spells across the land 
Pit boss of hell satan’s right hand 
Please don’t tell me that we will survive
Just break the bad news shops closed up on life
It’s horrendous I don’t open my eyes
Just trample me so it will end all this strife 


I’m writing lyrics about the chickens now


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 4, 2022)

My legs are broken I wish I was dead 
I’m hanging upside down so they can chop off my head


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 4, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> My legs are broken I wish I was dead
> I’m hanging upside down so they can chop off my head


I want to be all popppy and Emo choursr but this legs is broken part is the cheesy local band break down in there first song or you could do it all drowning pool and start whispering my legs are broken I wish I was dead I’m hanging upside down so they can chop off my head and build up into the breakdown all cheesy and stuff


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 5, 2022)

* Filthy creature*

Oh god were fucking animals

I really feel like something is wrong

Please let go oh my god their hurting meeeeeee

There killing my family I know I’m gonna die

Prechours

If we want to find a way

Away from all the evil in this awful place

Then Well sever head at source

Stamp out greed kill necromancers

Casting spells across the land 

Pit boss of hell satan’s right hand 

Chours

Please don’t tell me that we’ll survive

Just break the bad news shops closed for my life

It’s horrendous I don’t open my eyes

Just trample me so it will end all this strife 

I’m paralyzed there’s shit all over me

The ones I know I do not recognize

Broken on the inside

Not my heart 

I mean my fucking spine



Prechourus

If we want to find a way

Away from all the evil in this awful place

Then Well sever head at source

Stamp out greed kill necromancers

Casting spells across the land 

Pit boss of hell satan’s right hand 

Chourus

Please don’t tell me that we’ll survive

Just break the bad news shops closed for my life

It’s horrendous I don’t open my eyes

Just trample me so it will end all this strife 

Breakdown

My legs are broken wish I were dead

Hanging upside down so they can chop off my head


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jun 5, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> * Filthy creature*
> 
> Oh god were fucking animals
> 
> ...


Just get yourself some heavy distortion and you got the beginnings of a death metal band.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 5, 2022)

Was looking fwd to chicken salad sandwich for lunch today...  

Doritos and watermelon it is!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 5, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Was looking fwd to chicken salad sandwich for lunch today...
> 
> Doritos and watermelon it is!



Predictions nobody made for 2022: A thread that turns all of SSO vegetarian


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 5, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Was looking fwd to chicken salad sandwich for lunch today...
> 
> Doritos and watermelon it is!


I still eat it so can you it’s good


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 5, 2022)

Here is my song I made from the perspective of the chicken lol it’s cheesy but not as good at guitar as I thought but I like making really wierd stuff 
And I feel like I wrote some good lyrics


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 5, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Here is my song I made from the perspective of the chicken lol it’s cheesy but not as good at guitar as I thought but I like making really wierd stuff
> And I feel like I wrote some good lyrics



The necromancer is the dude that gives the chicken the antibiotics lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 5, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Here is my song I made from the perspective of the chicken lol it’s cheesy but not as good at guitar as I thought but I like making really wierd stuff
> And I feel like I wrote some good lyrics




Thank you for this, I am now emotionally prepared to face another day of exchanging labor for currency.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 5, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Thank you for this, I am now emotionally prepared to face another day of exchanging labor for currency.


Shits rough man… especially if you have tried college realize your suck at guitar there is just no real path for me but to be worked to death by the force of labor and with all these wage increases they want us to work twice as hard… I feel like I’m dying


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 5, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Shits rough man… especially if you have tried college realize your suck at guitar there is just no real path for me but to be worked to death by the force of labor and with all these wage increases they want us to work twice as hard… I feel like I’m dying


Dude, I'm impressed by your ability and willingness to do what you gotta do. You're obviously motivated and I seriously don't see any reason that you can't better yourself a little at a time. For real... you have more strength than a lotta people that I've known and worked with. Doesn't seem like there's much of a clear path for most of us. We don't ever know what's going to happen to change our current situation or predicament. The path is ever-changing and a lot of times totally indistinguishable. You can't predict how things are gonna go... just gotta keep hanging on for the ride... no matter how out of focus, unsettling, or even pointless, it may feel at times. Mad support, man.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 5, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Dude, I'm impressed by your ability and willingness to do what you gotta do. You're obviously motivated and I seriously don't see any reason that you can't better yourself a little at a time. For real... you have more strength than a lotta people that I've known and worked with. Doesn't seem like there's much of a clear path for most of us. We don't ever know what's going to happen to change our current situation or predicament. The path is ever-changing and a lot of times totally indistinguishable. You can't predict how things are gonna go... just gotta keep hanging on for the ride... no matter how out of focus, unsettling, or even pointless, it may feel at times. Mad support, man.


For sure 
…. I have had a lot of really bad situations in my life change for the better


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 5, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Dude, I'm impressed by your ability and willingness to do what you gotta do. You're obviously motivated and I seriously don't see any reason that you can't better yourself a little at a time. For real... you have more strength than a lotta people that I've known and worked with. Doesn't seem like there's much of a clear path for most of us. We don't ever know what's going to happen to change our current situation or predicament. The path is ever-changing and a lot of times totally indistinguishable. You can't predict how things are gonna go... just gotta keep hanging on for the ride... no matter how out of focus, unsettling, or even pointless, it may feel at times. Mad support, man.


That’s another thing to it’s for sure hard staring a band when you don’t come from a normal place and if you don’t come from a normal place your not gonna be singing about oh I’m this rap star and I got all these and hoes or I’m in love with this bitch you know I am a product of environment so I for sure like making weird I don’t even know if you could call it music my friend in was in aband with makes fun of me and calls it outsider music but that’s just another variable in the equation which makes creepy mcppeeprs the creepers


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 6, 2022)

Dude today there was a chicken hiding behind the part were we cut off there heads and they told me to spray the Floor down and when everyone left I let him out the door I was like goooooo goooo


----------



## bostjan (Jun 6, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Dude today there was a chicken hiding behind the part were we cut off there heads and they told me to spray the Floor down and when everyone left I let him out the door I was like goooooo goooo


Recruit it into your band. Maybe we can do a split EP chickens and parrots:


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 6, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Recruit it into your band. Maybe we can do a split EP chickens and parrots:



Very good…. Latex serum lol…. Your guitars sound all clear mine sound like butthole


bostjan said:


> Recruit it into your band. Maybe we can do a split EP chickens and parrots:


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 6, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Very good…. Latex serum lol…. Your guitars sound all clear mine sound like butthole


My friend Randy used to want a silver back gorilla to be our singer


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 6, 2022)

Finally gettting close to 


will_shred said:


> You ok bro?


being ok 4 more days till a actual paycheck that’s enough to pay my bills and feed me


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 6, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Have you tried the vanilla lightning from up above?


This reminds me of that guy on YouTube that does wierd names what is his channel is shred


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 6, 2022)

sleewell said:


> i heard the mcdonalds drive thru rarely has mcflurries. is that something you can help us with?


My mcdownlads and Burger King always have the ice cream
Machine down from experience in resturaunt they pick and choose which stores they repair stuff for or sometimes certain stuff has to be closed down due to health code stuff so alot of the times it’s up to corporate what they fix and which stores they deck out with all the bells and whistles I dunno what the deal with it is but it makes me mad


----------



## bostjan (Jun 6, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> My friend Randy used to want a silver back gorilla to be our singer


Thanks for the kind words!

I would think that a gorilla would be kind of expensive. I've had bands where the drummer drank our entire guarantee fee before the gig started. It'd just be bananas to see how much food a gorilla would eat as a post-gig refuel meal. Gorillas are smart, though. I bet you could teach one to play metal. Or maybe they're too smart and know better than to play metal? Not the chickens, though. I bet they'd be perfect for metal.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 6, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Sounds like he works at outback, and servers never come pick up the dessert before it melts and it disappoints OP because he's slaving over a hot ice cream container making this stuff and snooty servers care too much about grabbing new tables then serving the ones they have with utmost care, otherwise they would be running that Chocolate from down under to their table ASAP
> 
> God I'll never work food service again.


I worked there before and it was a good place to work but I have worked lots of different jobs since then none of them resturaunts it only took 2 weeks for me to remember why I hated it and why I left I walked out without any idea how I was gonna pay my bills and I’m on my third job since then


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 6, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> I would think that a gorilla would be kind of expensive. I've had bands where the drummer drank our entire guarantee fee before the gig started. It'd just be bananas to see how much food a gorilla would eat as a post-gig refuel meal. Gorillas are smart, though. I bet you could teach one to play metal. Or maybe they're too smart and know better than to play metal? Not the chickens, though. I bet they'd be perfect for metal.



We also wanted her to have the little wrist thingy from Congo for like samples and stuff amee me amee


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 6, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> I would think that a gorilla would be kind of expensive. I've had bands where the drummer drank our entire guarantee fee before the gig started. It'd just be bananas to see how much food a gorilla would eat as a post-gig refuel meal. Gorillas are smart, though. I bet you could teach one to play metal. Or maybe they're too smart and know better than to play metal? Not the chickens, though. I bet they'd be perfect for metal.



The chickens where I work aren’t like this…….


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 6, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> The chickens where I work aren’t like this…….


Thankfully... I'd guess that a few hundred of those dudes would bring the insanity pretty quick... gawd.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 6, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thankfully... I'd guess that a few hundred of those dudes would bring the insanity pretty quick... gawd.


Probably so these are those white ones with the red lol flappy thing but they don’t crow like that there just like
They may just not be roosters though I’m not to sure about small that kinds of stuff


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 7, 2022)

we want to find a way

Away from evil in this awful place

sever head at source

Wield thy blade

kill necromancers

Casting spells

across the land

We will fight them


Was gonna see if anyone can help me fix the last line of these lyrics I can’t think of anything it’s the last part of the words I’m gonna change I don’t like the satan part it’s dumb…. I like the necromancer part but I was thinking instead of someone that communicates with the dead more of like a sorcerer or a wizard but a kooler word… but I like the part that’s like kill necromancers casting spells it’s kool… even if no one else thinks it is.

Maybe the chcikens think we’re the necromancers and that’s why they bite us but the real simple 0 00 2 0 2 3 2 fret power chords verse part that’s the sound of the guilitine cause in the music video there will be a guilotine instead



I eq all the tracks and stuff and double track a lot of stuff and tightened it up a little


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 7, 2022)

Comes across a little confusing as to what's happening and from who's point of view. Create the actual plot or story first then feed the lyrics/ actual words into it.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 7, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Comes across a little confusing as to what's happening and from who's point of view. Create the actual plot or story first then feed the lyrics/ actual words into it.


think we’re necromancers and there trying to bite us is what’s happening. But the first like line oh no we’re filthy animals… the humans are really the animals because, we’re killing birds at a rate that we can’t consume every bird that’s killed is not consumed so some are dying for no reason and just breaking legs and wings so some guy get rich somewhere. And he is casting theses spells jsut making chickens keep appearing I really feel like soemthing is wrong is the chickens speaking they realize something is happening but they don’t know what
The next line
Please let go ahhhh there hurting me is the chickens speaking And they wonder why there legs and wings are getting broke for no reason
Killing my family I am to die- this is the chcikens seeing there family by killed and knowing there to die

So the prechourus
Is the chcikens saying we want to find a way from this place and they think we’re necromancers so they bite us and tried to attack us and overrun the assembly line

And then the chours
Please don’t tell me that we’ll survive

Just break the bad news shops closed for my life

It’s horrendous I don’t open my eyes

Just trample me so it will end all this strife

So the chcikens get trampled on the assembly line that explains this here there just we know we’re gonna die just trample me.

And then the second verse is just a chicken laying there with a broken back just like killllll meeeeeeee
Killlllll meeeeee


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 7, 2022)

The humans are the animals not the animals


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 7, 2022)

And the last part my legs are broken I wish I were dead I’m hanging upside down so they can chop off my head is a chicken with his legs broke from being shoved into a shackle being fed into a giant blade that cuts there head off and he is just like killl me I’m about to die it’s all about the chickens jsut realizing there gonna die

ARE WE GONNA DIE?





Verse

Oh no we’re filthy animals

I really feel like something is wrong

Please let go ahhhhh their hurting meeeeeee

killing my family I am to die

Prechours

we want to find a way

Away from evil in this awful place

sever head at source

Wield thy blade

kill necromancers

Casting spells 

across the land 

We will fight them

Chours

Please don’t tell me that we’ll survive

Just break the bad news shops closed for my life

It’s horrendous I don’t open my eyes

Just trample me so it will end all this strife 

Verse

I’m paralyzed feces all over me

The ones I know I do not recognize

Broken on the inside

Not my heart 

I mean my fractured spine



Prechourus

we want to find a way

Away from evil in this awful place 

sever head at source

Wield thy blade kill necromancers

Casting spells across the land 

Pit boss of hell we’ll fight them

Chourus

Please don’t tell me that we’ll survive

Just break the bad news shops closed for my life

It’s horrendous I don’t open my eyes

Just trample me so it will end all this strife 

Breakdown

My legs are broken wish I were dead

Hanging upside down so they can chop off my head





Here is the lyrics now


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 7, 2022)

So basically it’s dialogue of the chcikens on the way to die that’s why I made the verse chants because it’s supposed to be the chcikenns all speaking in unison


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 7, 2022)

Let the bodies hit the floor, let the bodies hit the floor, let the bodies hit the FLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 7, 2022)

Nd the only reason I put satans right hand is because I feel really evil when I just killing 150,000 chickens a day


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 7, 2022)

And they moved me to another station today and I was instructed to pick a chicken meat off the ground wash it off and put it back on the assembly line and that is disgusting and then spraying off machines with waterhose and there is raw chicken just getting on the chickens going by….. we are monsters y’all we are filthy animals the animals are civil we are the animals we are the monsters


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 7, 2022)

Another explanation for this part here is it makes it easier for me to kill the chcikens if I just picture them as evil necromancer chickens got of like in the Tom Sawyer book he is supposed to paint the fence but instead he paints pirate ships having a cannon battle and then just fills in the blanks after he had his childfun


we want to find a way

Away from evil in this awful place 

sever head at source

Wield thy blade kill necromancers

Casting spells across the land 

Pit boss of hell we’ll fight them


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 7, 2022)

I gues the plot could be the guy hears the animals speaking as they are killing them but he knows he has to pay his bills and eat so he don’t loose his home and not sale his guitars so he’s just like wield thy blade kill necromancers lol …. But to understand it you have to understand which parts of the song are dialogue of the chicken and which parts of the song are the guys consioucous speaking to him while he is at work


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 7, 2022)

Are We Gonna Die


ARE WE GONNA DIE? Verse Oh no we’re filthy animals I really feel like something is wrong Please let go ahhhhh their hurting meeeeeee killing my family I am to die Prechours we want to find a way




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 8, 2022)

Made a video with four screens bass both guitars and vocal play through


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 8, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> we are monsters y’all we are filthy animals the animals are civil we are the animals we are the monsters



Truly a profound sentiment given the context.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 8, 2022)

I figure out the very last line of the prechourus instead of we will fight them it’s gonna we will smite them…. That’s rad we’re kicking some necromancer butt


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 8, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Truly a profound sentiment given the context.


Yea for sure even though it sounds like nonsense without knowing what’s going on it has meaning and I also engineered the whole song to have double
Meaning for the executioner to but I won’t get into all that now every thing that pertain to the chicken also pertains to the executioner in a reverse way. It’s like one of those pictures where you turn it one way and you see one thing then you turn it the other way and see another thing


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 8, 2022)

Does anyone know how I can send the drums in the song I have to a new project so I can speed it up without messing up the song?


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 9, 2022)

Here's a link to a non-profit that advocates for better conditions in factory farming and pushes corporations to adopt free-range policies. Dunno if anyone here is the online-petition-signing type and how much said petitions really help but it makes me sleep a little easier, and this is one of the charities I donate to at the end of each year since I started eating meat again.



https://thehumaneleague.org/animals-deserve-better



I figured this thread is the perfect place to share.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 9, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Here's a link to a non-profit that advocates for better conditions in factory farming and pushes corporations to adopt free-range policies. Dunno if anyone here is the online-petition-signing type and how much said petitions really help but it makes me sleep a little easier, and this is one of the charities I donate to at the end of each year since I started eating meat again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 9, 2022)

Whoops I don’t know why I reposted that but thought it was funny hey wanted to ask here soemthing


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 9, 2022)

So like I know these death metal dudes like these really brutal videos so like what if I was the dude to get like little clips for there insane music videos that are like death rated or whatever so here is something from my portfolio maybe they could buy brutal clips from me I will call my buisness brutal clips. Please don’t share this this is exclusive guys


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 9, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> So like I know these death metal dudes like these really brutal videos so like what if I was the dude to get like little clips for there insane music videos that are like death rated or whatever so here is something from my portfolio maybe they could buy brutal clips from me I will call my buisness brutal clips. Please don’t share this this is exclusive guys



I just have stepped on him a thousand times today well I also thought about bringing two chickens heads home and making a YouTube video of like a chicken puppet show and one be like Seymour you look under the weather what’s wrong your eye let me help you then use one’s beak and peck the others eye out and be like Omg why would you do that why would you do that!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 9, 2022)

Now I work where we’re just pulling there body’s apart and separating the organs


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 9, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> So like I know these death metal dudes like these really brutal videos so like what if I was the dude to get like little clips for there insane music videos that are like death rated or whatever so here is something from my portfolio maybe they could buy brutal clips from me I will call my buisness brutal clips. Please don’t share this this is exclusive guys



You name it I got it organs eyeballs disembowlemebts dislocated innards you want it for your brutal death metal video I can get it


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 9, 2022)

...got any vacation time comin up? 

fuck


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 9, 2022)

Wow. This thread went places...


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 10, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> ...got any vacation time comin up?
> 
> fuck


Naw I am on two hours of sleep right now drove 95 down the interstate to get here on time I got the song at 134 bpm and it sounds like System of a Down!!!! I got to get the chourus a little slower cause it feels rushed but I’m not posting it anymore it is coming along it is getting bad ass lots of parts have been added to a little it is getting good


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 14, 2022)

Hopefully when I get my money problems better I can get trhat midi drum course I been having my eye on it a long time


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 15, 2022)

Got fired today
They have a strict no walk on that grass policy at my job and they kept sending me home early. I spend so much on gas getting to my job I haven’t been able to fully pay my bills so after the second day in a Row being sent home early with no explanation. I showed up to work thirty minutes early I didn’t miss work and I worked the whole
Time being there. I woke up at 245 am every day to drive to the next town over and all they do is just keep sending me home. I went to work cause I wanted to work not to be sent home. I wasn’t intoxicated and I followed all the rules. So to be sent home for no reason when I’m not even paying my bills in the first place I did this to be an example to others. Don’t be afraid to take a stand for what you believe in…. You can never take our lives or our freedoms… warriors never die they live on through song and tale


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Got fired today
> They have a strict no walk on that grass policy at my job and they kept sending me home early. I spend so much on gas getting to my job I haven’t been able to fully pay my bills so after the second day in a Row being sent home early with no explanation. I showed up to work thirty minutes early I didn’t miss work and I worked the whole
> Time being there. I woke up at 245 am every day to drive to the next town over and all they do is just keep sending me home. I went to work cause I wanted to work not to be sent home. I wasn’t intoxicated and I followed all the rules. So to be sent home for no reason when I’m not even paying my bills in the first place I did this to be an example to others. Don’t be afraid to take a stand for what you believe in…. You can never take our lives or our freedoms… warriors never die they live on through song and tale



I guarantee that on the wall of a cave somewhere in the world is a painting that tell the story of the most valiant warrior that ever was


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 15, 2022)

Not happy that you got fired but otherwise very happy that you got fired... There's gotta be better out there... oh, and keep off the fucking grass!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 15, 2022)

Holy shit. From the cream splop to this was an amazing ride.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jun 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> creepymcpeepers said:
> 
> 
> > Got fired today
> ...





Why didn’t you stop walking on the grass?


----------



## bostjan (Jun 15, 2022)

Damn. I feel for you. I had a job I used to love doing, but I strongly disliked the way it was managed. They sent me to a job site 4 hours away at 5 AM only for no one to be there. Turned out they told me the wrong day. But they wouldn't reimburse me for my mileage or time behind the wheel (which they normally did for off-site work), so I gave my notice.


----------



## John (Jun 16, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Damn. I feel for you. I had a job I used to love doing, but I strongly disliked the way it was managed. They sent me to a job site 4 hours away at 5 AM only for no one to be there. Turned out they told me the wrong day. But they wouldn't reimburse me for my mileage or time behind the wheel (which they normally did for off-site work), so I gave my notice.


Yikes, man. Were they managed by a potato?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 19, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Why didn’t you stop walking on the grass?


So basically they keep sending me home early cause there over staffed. But there really strict about any one walking on the grass.they said you could work the full 8 hours after you finish your first 2 weeks to get you used to it. It was my 4th week and the boss kept telling me to go home early the first day at 730 am and the second day at 530 am that is 2 and half hours of work at about 16.70 and hour. I was driving two towns away waking up at 215 am to have enough time to shower and cook a good enough brekfast to last in the very physically demanding job. But if they can’t give me enough hours I’m not gonna have gas to get there. With all
The gas I have been spending I have still had to borrow money from my mom to pay some of the bills. The scam is they make it out like your getting a higher rate of pay but then they make the hours lower so your still getting that 340 dollar paycheck that a high school kid gets at a resturaunt. This thread might get crazier cause I have a interview at a sex you place out of desperation for money. It’s a whole lot closer lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 19, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Damn. I feel for you. I had a job I used to love doing, but I strongly disliked the way it was managed. They sent me to a job site 4 hours away at 5 AM only for no one to be there. Turned out they told me the wrong day. But they wouldn't reimburse me for my mileage or time behind the wheel (which they normally did for off-site work), so I gave my notice.


I have had something similar happen when I was shutdowns at these chemical manufacturing places where there called shutdowns. OSHA regulations make sure there shut down and cleaned a few times a year and I go to one and it was a mixup and they accidently hired to many people one time and I had to leave just cause of there mistake and it was another time I was hurting for money and in between full time jobs but those shutdowns are a real easy way to get 6 or 7 hundred bucks real quick cause they give unlimited over te, I just hate working with those dudes that are out for all
That over time cause your driven to the job site which you have to have a badge to get in from the gate and you might be miles in the middle of nowhere and the job might be done and there just sitting there burning up time and you may have to be back in a few hours but they don’t care. Shutdowns or fire watch if you need money call and ask to do shutdowns or fire watch at a temp service I may do that soon but I have to get another osha safety certificate cause mine if expired


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 19, 2022)

So yea 


Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Why didn’t you stop walking on the grass?


I was just mad because I was struggling to pay my bills still even with the job and the distance and gas and I called the office several times I talked to the top of the food chain I talked to the supervisor I talked to everyone in between to tell them please let me work the full shift and they said we’re over staffed so it just the way it is so after being told not to walk on the grass several times and signs everywhere do not walk on the grass they literally have grass guards that are like hey do not walk on the grass… I was just like screw it im gonna drive on your yard because your not paying my bills I’m not getting a full check and you keep hiring people knowing your over staffed it’s almost like corruption they blame it on being over staffed but they just keep it full to save money for themselves more greed in this world. More corruption. I just want to be able to pay my bills get gas and eat that’s aLl I want


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 19, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Why didn’t you stop walking on the grass?


I even asked to be moved to a different department where I maybe could get more hours and they said it was company policy that I stay in the same department a year. Well I took the job seeing the rate of pay 16.70 and thinking it would be full time steady work but it turned out to not be and that is not what they said getting the job. It was one of those outside looking in kind of things. The world is hard right now. Having a job doesn’t even provide everything you need, and it relly angers me because it doesn’t only affect me. My mom is at retirement age and her savings are going quicker than plan, she has worked her whole life and she has had two heart attacks.. it is time for her to get her break. But unfortunately the world is not letting that happen. These people create these crisis that let them control the markets and they have ways to get the money people have worked there lives to save. So I guess the biggest part for me is just wanting to take off the stress from my mom who is ultimately the savior when things go wrong I have given every bit of the money that I got paid for the bills she Is part owner of the house I live in. I just don’t want her to be stressed and I want her to have a easy ending to her life not all this misery that these world leaders and corrupt politicians and rich people have created this virus to make a global crisis so they can have the markets go there way and to put even more control over lives and restrict are movements and supresss us from being able to get everything we need I don’t mean to have a rant but inflation is kicking my ass


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 19, 2022)

I went to look up music from slaver days in the 1800 in america because I like to hear music from a dark time. This might help me for my inspiration for some new music cause I like it to be dark but I found this kool song they say this song has the route to the Underground Railroad in it by this guy peg leg joe

That’s preety kool though if you think about it man secret meanings in songs that really made. Difference but there are a bunch of slave songs on YouTube that are kind of kool to listen to…. I wonder what it would be like if we could listen to some of the music the Jews made while they were in captivity by the Romans Assyrians or the babylonians it was said that they played on 10 string lutes the Jews did back then


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jun 20, 2022)

Sex store saga coming up?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 20, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Sex store saga coming up?


Just went to the interview the lady said she had her PhD in dick at the interview i was like DO WHAT!!!


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 20, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> it was said that they played on 10 string lutes the Jews did back then


I think those were lyres, not lutes. More like a harp than a lute/oud.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 20, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> LordIronSpatula said:
> 
> 
> > I think those were lyres, not lutes. More like a harp than a lute/oud.
> ...


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 20, 2022)

Pending a drug screen I’m about to get hired at a construction company I got the synthetic urine hot in my pants now waiting at the Drs office so it’s much closer to my
Home. May be much better didn’t want to
Be the dildo salesman but the manager was hot


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 20, 2022)

Jesus... 

Best of luck on the job. I'll bite my tongue on a couple other thoughts but I hope things work out for you. 

maybe you can fall back on the dildo gig if the construction thing doesn't pan out.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jun 20, 2022)

This is my choice for 2022 thread of the year.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 20, 2022)

I failed the test the temp wasn’t right


----------



## bostjan (Jun 20, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Pending a drug screen I’m about to get hired at a construction company I got the synthetic urine hot in my pants now waiting at the Drs office so it’s much closer to my
> Home. May be much better didn’t want to
> Be the dildo salesman but the manager was hot


The only way those ever work is if the person administering the test doesn't care...


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 20, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> This is my choice for 2022 thread of the year.



I’m with you on that one. This thread delivers.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 20, 2022)

bostjan said:


> bostjan said:
> 
> 
> > bostjan said:
> ...


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 20, 2022)

bostjan said:


> The only way those ever work is if the person administering the test doesn't care...





bostjan said:


> The only way those ever work is if the person administering the test doesn't care...


well what happened was I didn’t open the heating pad early enough for it to heat up cause I didn’t think they would schedule it right then but I have five other boxes of synthetic urine so I’m not gonna give up


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 20, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Jesus...
> 
> Best of luck on the job. I'll bite my tongue on a couple other thoughts but I hope things work out for you.
> 
> maybe you can fall back on the dildo gig if the construction thing doesn't pan out.


Yea maybe so it’s really close to my house and I figure there may be some hot chicks buying dildos but chances are it will be like some wierd old man or something


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 20, 2022)

Yea maybe so it’s really close to my house and I figure there may be some hot chicks buying dildos but chances are it will be like some wierd old man or something
He is gonna be like haven’t seen the paper boy in a while


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 20, 2022)

Hey check out my homies channel he does video games and music stuff and made a preety cool jam .
We used to be in a band together called death to the Divine.
we played with inwrestledabearonce in a town called nacadoches, 
the town actually a battle site of the war where texas claimed it’s independence from Mexico. Honestly it seems like it would be easier to live in a time where we just had to fight for what we wanted to call ours rather than tried to make it in this god Awful world these days


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 20, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> This is my choice for 2022 thread of the year.


Between this and the one with 540 spin kicks to be an alpha musician, 2022 has been a great year for SSO.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 21, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> the one with 540 spin kicks to be an alpha musician


Missed this one. Link?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 21, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Missed this one. Link?


I think this is it: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/quitting-music.352230/


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 21, 2022)

They called
Me back told
Me to go retake it. I got the drink this time cause they have to watch me pee.. I spent the last bit of money on it but I’m not giving up


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 21, 2022)

I have to pee really bad to and they are making my sit here


----------



## bostjan (Jun 21, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Best of luck!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 21, 2022)

FWIW there are lots of cute ladies who work at the sex shop here.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 21, 2022)

No they called at the last minute and said there not paying for the drug test. I spent all day after that going to every temp service in town trying to get a drug test. Now I realize that everyone is scrambling to get a job before property taxes rolls around. My new mission is to smoke all the weed I have today ask
My mom to pay my bills for one month and don’t smoke for thirty days. This is the only way. It’s not worth loosing property over. I just have trouble not smoking weed cause it helps me with my anxiety and stuff. Well I’m trying to smoke it all up now. This is getting scarier and scarier by the day. The jobs arent paying for everything. The price of everything is going up. Wtf is happening to the world. This is it y’all… I think this is gonna be it. Every body is about to go ape shit I bet, either that or Russia is gonna finally get ukraine and there gonna keep seizing more and more. I think it’s all about to get a lot worst.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 21, 2022)

I actually said screw it and I flushed all my bud down the toilet


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 21, 2022)

30 days from today. If I get a piss test I’m still armed to the teeth with synthetic urine


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 21, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I actually said screw it and I flushed all my bud down the toilet



Respect. Going sober is hard, especially when you depend on it for mental health. There is something to be said for facing the cold, unfiltered light of sobriety, though. Like the sword in tarot, cutting through the veil to reveal the gleaming truth. "Living in the gleam of an unsheathed sword."

"When I'm sober, my soul comes crashing in..."


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 21, 2022)

This thread is the equivalent of an M Night Shyamalan movie.

Bad guy, cast in shadows: Where’s the stuff Creepy?

Creepy McPeepers: Fuck yo grass! *flushes weed down the toilet*

Bad guy turns to jar on table and sticks finger in to taste: This is not the right temperature…

Closet door opens and hundreds of dildos fall out.

Creepy McPeepers slowly and deeply: Buck buck chicken.

Camera zooms out and everyone is really dead living in the 1800’s with crop circles.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 21, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> No they called at the last minute and said there not paying for the drug test. I spent all day after that going to every temp service in town trying to get a drug test. Now I realize that everyone is scrambling to get a job before property taxes rolls around. My new mission is to smoke all the weed I have today ask
> My mom to pay my bills for one month and don’t smoke for thirty days. This is the only way. It’s not worth loosing property over. I just have trouble not smoking weed cause it helps me with my anxiety and stuff. Well I’m trying to smoke it all up now. This is getting scarier and scarier by the day. The jobs arent paying for everything. The price of everything is going up. Wtf is happening to the world. This is it y’all… I think this is gonna be it. Every body is about to go ape shit I bet, either that or Russia is gonna finally get ukraine and there gonna keep seizing more and more. I think it’s all about to get a lot worst.


So when I said earlier that I'd bite my tongue... this is what I was referring to. It's a pretty personal thing so I didn't wanna infringe. But yeah, you'd surely have better luck/ more opportunities on the job front if willing to at least temporarily give up the marijuanas... at least long enough to be able to piss clean and land a decent paying gig that doesn't require you to extinguish fowl or outline vibrator specs or push anal equipment onto the elderly.

I don't take lightly, the beneficial aspects of smoking to manage anxiety, depression, socialization, appetite, etc but it's honestly not all that hard to transition going day to day without it. It def feels weird at first but weed is about the easiest drug to give up if you can just get past the mindset of thinking that you can't live without it. Alcohol, cigarettes, coke, pills... much harder to get away from and a fuck-ton more serious withdrawal symptoms. For most people, abstaining from smoking pot is more like giving up a favorite food or activity... more of a craving and less of an actual physical dependence... at least as compared to many other drugs.

Masturbate in a fun new place, make a yummy silly summer dessert, whatever. It doesn't take that long to get used to being away from weed tbh. 



creepymcpeepers said:


> I’m still armed to the teeth with synthetic urine


It's like... I'm just... I...


----------



## bostjan (Jun 22, 2022)

The only guaranteed way to beat the piss test is to be sober.

Even if they legalize cannabis at the federal level, employers can still insist abstinence, until someone gets a federal court to agree that it's medicine for a protected disability.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jun 22, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Masturbate in a fun new place, make a yummy silly summer dessert, whatever.


Ride a bike barefoot, set up a fun new music Playlist, pour acid in an elderly person's coffee, try a new wardrobe this year, whatever.



Sorry, this genuinely made me lol when I read it first time, this comment is in jest!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 22, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Ride a bike barefoot, set up a fun new music Playlist, pour acid in an elderly person's coffee, try a new wardrobe this year, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this genuinely made me lol when I read it first time, this comment is in jest!



*holds up coffee cup* I'll take some if you're makin' it rain....


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 29, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Respect. Going sober is hard, especially when you depend on it for mental health. There is something to be said for facing the cold, unfiltered light of sobriety, though. Like the sword in tarot, cutting through the veil to reveal the gleaming truth. "Living in the gleam of an unsheathed sword."
> 
> "When I'm sober, my soul comes crashing in..."



Nice lines you drop there bro


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 29, 2022)

I’m at a new job. A brand new gas station built in the ghetto of my town. All the people I work with are very hard workers. All the people in the ghetto seem glad that people are wanting to focus on this end of town. I’m getting 8 hours a day. I’m greatful. It’s only 2.8!miles from
My
House.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 29, 2022)

The first week of sobriety behind me as well.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 29, 2022)

Maybe longer


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 29, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> *holds up coffee cup* I'll take some if you're makin' it rain....


This made me actually lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 29, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> *holds up coffee cup* I'll take some if you're makin' it rain....


My bike needs a new chain. I have put so many miles on my bicycle that the seat hurts my butt, I will
Never be to good for a bicycle, it has brought me countless paychecks and helped to deliver me from a horrible time in my life.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 29, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> The first week of sobriety behind me as well.



Super proud of you my friend. Also very glad to hear you've found closer employment that you seem to find a lot less loathsome.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 29, 2022)

Really glad to hear that you're back in the game and tbh if I was closer I'd offer to get your bike back to bangin. If nothing else, clean the shit outta that chain and lube it up.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jun 29, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Really glad to hear that you're back in the game and tbh if I was closer I'd offer to get your bike back to bangin. If nothing else, clean the shit outta that chain and lube it up.


You ride bikes?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jun 29, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> You ride bikes?


I do. I just bought chain lube today. I bicycle commute to and from work.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 29, 2022)

Yeah... I used to be big into mtn biking and worked in a bike shop for a minute... straightening rims, brake/ gear set-ups, all kinds of component installs, etc. 

Last job I did was for a little girl that lived a few houses down from me in my old neighborhood... Mom didn't have "fix up a bike" money and the girl was literally devastated that she could no longer ride around the neighborhood. She was like 8 yrs old. I told her mom one day when the girl was at school to let me come pick up the bike. Then I went and bought new set of pedals, tubes, tires, chain, and a pack of my lil' pony stickers lol and had that bike bitchin by the time she got home from school. Mom and she came down to my house and no shit... she was in tears seeing her fresh new ride. Out of all the work I've ever done on people's bikes, that was the absolute best-feels I've ever had.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 29, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I’m at a new job. A brand new gas station built in the ghetto of my town. All the people I work with are very hard workers. All the people in the ghetto seem glad that people are wanting to focus on this end of town. I’m getting 8 hours a day. I’m greatful. It’s only 2.8!miles from
> My
> House.


I worked at a gas station when I was younger and I really enjoyed it. Lots of friendly interactions with customers and fast paced enough that time flew by. 

Every once in a while you'd get an old person that didn't have the patience to follow the prompts on the pump and would then take it immensely personally when gas didn't come out, or someone that felt lecturing a station employee could somehow affect gas prices. But they'd leave after a few minutes and you could get on with your day.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 30, 2022)

So I've got three "worked at a gas station before" stories. Two I really wouldn't want to post but this one I will... 

I worked third shift which sucked in some ways but kicked ass in other ways. This dude... some random dude I didn't know for shit came in one night like 2-3am ? And no idea what we were talking about but it was more like hanging out cause no other customers that time of night. And I guess I said whatever magic phrase and he whips out this dugout and starts packing up this bat. So we're passing it back n forth and one of us drops it... completely packed... rolls off the counter and onto the floor and continues rolling right up the the very edge of the drop slot in the floor where it stops. Maybe a little groove around it idk. I about shit. Can't imagine the conversation with boss-man the next day if it had gone in. "I swear somebody told me this would be as good as cash at any bank!". I don't remember about any cameras... probably had a couple but for whatever reason I wasn't concerned. This was like a lotta years ago.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 30, 2022)

My first day working at a full service gas station was my last. I had just gotten out of a dead end career in amateur porn, and this was one of the only places hiring. Well, they let me go the first afternoon because when I’d get done filling up the car, I’d pull the nozzle out and spray it all over the hood and windshield.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 30, 2022)

I didn't work at a gas station, but my friend ran one.

This gas station was the most disheveled and decrepit gas station you can imagine. It was probably a front for drug money, no joke. He had less than a dozen customers a day, and spent most of the time just hanging out. There were a lot of cool things about this place though. It had three large truck bays, a full kitchen, and some apartments upstairs that no one was living in. 

This friend and I were both growing weed at this time, and he had a very substantial supply of research chemicals. So, what what we did what any reasonable person would do: the band I was in brought all our shit and set it up in one of the truck bays, and we all spent the entire summer having parties involving lots of drugs, loud weird music, and "satanic" rituals. 

Also, the bar a few lots over is one of the only places in town that brings up "big" bands and they had papa roach up for their summer solstice show. None of us gave a fuck about Papa roach, but we had a great time getting drunk and stoned watching them for free from lawn chairs on the roof of the gas station.

It was some real trailer park boys meets fear and loathing shit. It's trying to be a real business now, under different management. It's a mindfuck going in there now and remembering what it was and all the wild shit we did there. There's a pot shop in there now too, and I made sure to tell the budtender that we'd drawn a pentacle on the floor of one of the truck bays and sacrificed my friend in a drone metal ritual  

It probably wasn't the healthiest time but it's almost all great memories and I regret nothing.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 1, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> My first day working at a full service gas station was my last. I had just gotten out of a dead end career in amateur porn, and this was one of the only places hiring. Well, they let me go the first afternoon because when I’d get done filling up the car, I’d pull the nozzle out and spray it all over the hood and windshield.


One of these gas stations where the attendees pump the gas? This sounds like one of these twilight zone towns you pass through in my state maybe like the town garrison or timpani. The type of place that still has that town square from the 1950s. So let’s hear more about this porn


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 1, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I didn't work at a gas station, but my friend ran one.
> 
> This gas station was the most disheveled and decrepit gas station you can imagine. It was probably a front for drug money, no joke. He had less than a dozen customers a day, and spent most of the time just hanging out. There were a lot of cool things about this place though. It had three large truck bays, a full kitchen, and some apartments upstairs that no one was living in.
> 
> ...


I love this. When I look at all the wierd stuff that I have witnessed and thought at first this is normal, then take a look at the world and realize this is not normal kind of a thing


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 1, 2022)

Well I’m almost over my kidney stone I have had. It’s been painful. Kind of wishing I wouldn’t have went ham on all the grape sodas and coffe monsters while I was at Sanderson farms. There vending machines were CHEAP!!!!! On another note coming from one of the most humid religions of texas buckle down for a hot summer cause it’s only June and I’m already suffering.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 1, 2022)

Yea this gas station it’s just at the beggining of the ghetto so ya know at night time it’s not uncommon to see hookers in the Parking lot and then all the drunks and crackheads come through, they re for the most part very polite though. I’m no stranger to the ghetto, we have three homeless shelters in my town. One faith based one in the ghetto and one on highway 80 which 80 may pass through your town to they say it’s basically like Route 66. But yea I would venture to the ghetto every day being homeless to get my free meal from the place Newgate which is the homeless shelter in the ghetto what you’ll find there is a bunch of people standing behind it smoking crack and drinking forty’s. Not everyone knows how to deal with these types of people.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 6, 2022)

Only at my job.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 6, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Only at my job.


Some junkies must have been banging it up lol we was just in there mopping then we came back and there was syringe caps laying around the laundry mat and some crack hoes tried to rob me for a bag of Doritos through the drive through shhhersh glad I got a interview at a furniture store today…. Man I have had so many jobs this month


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 6, 2022)

Still ain’t been able to pay the bills fuck can’t wait to get into this cdl school these people are about to give me a 4000 dollar sign on bonus to haul chickens to the same Sanderson farms place I peeled out in there grass….just trying to get the state to approve this wioa application…I had to call and get letters of recomendstion from three company’s that would hire me with 2 dwis older than ten years old but they said I would make 1300 a week it’s gonna be. Along process but I been taking practice cdl test all week long, I read the whole manual a year ago and just forgot about it. Then I started taking the test I was actually doing good I passed all the practice test on this app.. plus I have been a non cdl driver before so I know a lot of the dot stuff …. I hope I can make something better of myself…. If I make that much money I could buy a new house in like two years and rent the house I own out man I would be like king of the gremlins or something if that came true


----------



## mastapimp (Jul 6, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Still ain’t been able to pay the bills fuck can’t wait to get into this cdl school these people are about to give me a 4000 dollar sign on bonus to haul chickens to the same Sanderson farms place I peeled out in there grass….just trying to get the state to approve this wioa application…I had to call and get letters of recomendstion from three company’s that would hire me with 2 dwis older than ten years old but they said I would make 1300 a week it’s gonna be. Along process but I been taking practice cdl test all week long, I read the whole manual a year ago and just forgot about it. Then I started taking the test I was actually doing good I passed all the practice test on this app.. plus I have been a non cdl driver before so I know a lot of the dot stuff …. I hope I can make something better of myself…. If I make that much money I could buy a new house in like two years and rent the house I own out man I would be like king of the gremlins or something if that came true


Did you work with this guy?
https://www.wlbt.com/2022/07/02/kni...-farms-workers-ends-arrest-critical-injuries/


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 6, 2022)

I just went through this thread. I think any illness I had or will have had been cured by reading this. Thank you


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 6, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> Did you work with this guy?
> https://www.wlbt.com/2022/07/02/kni...-farms-workers-ends-arrest-critical-injuries/


Naw he is in Mississippi. Hey guess what the lady from the workforce commission called me back about the wioa retraining program. I got denied last time because I had so much in unemployment earnings. The good news is because of all my job switching I am under the ammount to get sent to truck driving school. They want my earnings sent to them and I’m probably gonna get to to go to the school and my mom says she will provide assistance to me to do the 5 week school, if any one is looking for a career you should look up this program through your states workforce commission it’s called wioa in my state. I’m not sure if it works in other states, but I’m hoping this delivers me from the wicked world. I’m doing everything I can. You can look up about Sanderson farms and see all the screwed up stuff saying people wear diapers cause there denied bathroom breaks and all this stuff it’s not a good place.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 6, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Still ain’t been able to pay the bills fuck can’t wait to get into this cdl school these people are about to give me a 4000 dollar sign on bonus to haul chickens to the same Sanderson farms place I peeled out in there grass….just trying to get the state to approve this wioa application…I had to call and get letters of recomendstion from three company’s that would hire me with 2 dwis older than ten years old but they said I would make 1300 a week it’s gonna be. Along process but I been taking practice cdl test all week long, I read the whole manual a year ago and just forgot about it. Then I started taking the test I was actually doing good I passed all the practice test on this app.. plus I have been a non cdl driver before so I know a lot of the dot stuff …. I hope I can make something better of myself…. If I make that much money I could buy a new house in like two years and rent the house I own out man I would be like king of the gremlins or something if that came true


 
Looking forward to reading about you peeling out on their grass with a giant fucking tractor-trailer.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm sure you'll pass with flying fuckin carpets


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 6, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Looking forward to reading about you peeling out on their grass with a giant fucking tractor-trailer.


No way they will put me in jail for that and take your cdl away. I just did that because I wanted to put hope in the oppressed employees of Sanderson farms kind of like the Robin Hood of Sanderson farms Or something. Here’s the thing you need to do right the majority of the time…. But sometimes you got to stand up for your self …. Plus the no walking on the grass rule was dumb why can’t I walk on it?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 6, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I'm sure you'll pass with flying fuckin carpets



I love bubbles have you watched him play guitar ?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 7, 2022)

RESUME
From: Robin Hood Of Sanderson Farms
To: Trucking USA

"Why would you be a good fit for our company, Mr. Hood?"

"Because sometimes you gotta stand up for yourself. No Walking On Grass rules are dumb. Why can't I walk on grass?"​


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 7, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> RESUME
> From: Robin Hood Of Sanderson Farms
> To: Trucking USA
> 
> ...


"This is a straight-shooting go-getter with serious upper management potential."


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 7, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> RESUME
> From: Robin Hood Of Sanderson Farms
> To: Trucking USA
> 
> ...


Love it…. I also love the movie office space. I also noticed when I read the catcher in the rye after I heard it a nothingface song, then read all the conspiracy’s about this book. I thought the book blowed. After reading it however something about me just quit caring, well I don’t mean quit caring. Something about me is different though.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 7, 2022)

Did not expect a mention of Nothingface in this thread but fucking cheers to that.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 7, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Love it…. I also love the movie office space. I also noticed when I read the catcher in the rye after I heard it a nothingface song, then read all the conspiracy’s about this book. I thought the book blowed. After reading it however something about me just quit caring, well I don’t mean quit caring. Something about me is different though.



Please post more literature reviews.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 7, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Love it…. I also love the movie office space. I also noticed when I read the catcher in the rye after I heard it a nothingface song, then read all the conspiracy’s about this book. I thought the book blowed. After reading it however something about me just quit caring, well I don’t mean quit caring. Something about me is different though.



Boy what a lousy book. Really, I mean it. It's phony. I could puke every time I read it. Morons.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 7, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Please post more literature reviews.



I can't wait to see what he thinks about "Eight-place logarithms".



https://locomat.loria.fr/bauschinger-peters/bauschinger1910doc.pdf


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 7, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Did not expect a mention of Nothingface in this thread but fucking cheers to that.


I love nothingface very very much


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 7, 2022)

Especially the song blue skin by nothingface


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 7, 2022)

I’m a lyric guy though…I love great guitar work but I’m not a shredder if you can tell most of my riffs or song ideas are preety simple. But I always look for bands with great lyrics. I know If I could sing good I would be the best frontman In the world despite having a really big nose. I can’t sing good though and I can’t do all the crazy insane screams.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 7, 2022)

Inside my black soul

A monster has taken control

How did he take a hold

My mind is overflowed



When he’s grips the wheel

I have no emotions my heart beat is still

Inside I feel nothing Desensitized to kill 

Blackout my eyes madman instilled 

Here is some of my favorite lyrics I have wrote but are incomplete because I can’t think of anything else but I have a bunch written my brother says I should publish some of my
Lyrics and get someone else to use them in songs but they are special to me


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 7, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Please post more literature reviews.


Well I would like to get my hands on the book the Franklin cover up.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 8, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I also love the movie office space.


Nice work. I thought that particular quote was a less memorable reference no one would remember.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 8, 2022)

Dude last night that had me and one new guy at the store all by ourselves. and all the ghetto fabulous people swarmed us all at once. There is this gas scam where they pay for gas then hang it up and say the gas pump isn’t working and try to get you to hit authorize and if you do and don’t watch it the can fill it up and run off without paying. That’s what happened to me. I fell for it while I had all the greatest of the greatest of Longview in the store running about trying to run every game in the book on me I was able to stop the pump at 24.95 which they will be trying to make me pay for. I had no training in recognizing scams. The moment it happened I called my boss right then and there and said I’m not doing this and I left. I’m not paying every time someone wants to be dishonest. 3 more weeks until the bud is out of my system. I haven’t smoked no bud. Jesus man why is the world like this now. The thing is they don’t know that i know that if a employer makes a employee pay for turncoat of buisness you go to the eeoc/twc I have it all documented along with the hours I have worked which I still haven’t got my first check because they didn’t enter my information in the computer the first week. Why can’t I just get a job that actually pays me right and doesn’t try to scam me.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 8, 2022)

I also left a beautiful google review with pictures of syringe caps inside the laundry mat


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 8, 2022)

I wish the us Marshall’s and the fbi would come clean up my town. Not just the criminals but the corrupt officials as well. There saying there investigating a huge human trafficking ring here. At the same time there trying to bring in a bunch of new buisness in this new buisness park we have so when all this crazy stuff happens the story’s on the internet of all the murders and human trafficking just dissapear in an effort to bring investors here


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 8, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> "This is a straight-shooting go-getter with serious upper management potential."


“Straight shooter with upper management written all over him.” 
I’ve seen the movie about a billion times.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 8, 2022)

Guys lets remember we are here to discuss minute differences between Ibanez bridges from various years and pretend to understand physics, not to pick apart movie quotes, sheesh.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 8, 2022)

Creepy you have my vote for SSO MVP of the year. Hang in there.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Guys lets remember we are here to discuss minute differences between Ibanez bridges from various years and pretend to understand physics, not to pick apart movie quotes, sheesh.


I can’t help myself, I’ve seen that movie way too many times and had the whole thing memorized.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 10, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Guys lets remember we are here to discuss minute differences between Ibanez bridges from various years and pretend to understand physics, not to pick apart movie quotes, sheesh.


I’ve only had one ibanez I liked it but it was my first guitar ibanez gio when I get my money up I decided I’m gonna finally make the jump on a 7 string


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 10, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I can’t help myself, I’ve seen that movie way too many times and had the whole thing memorized.


Back up in yo ass with the resurecttion


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 10, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Creepy you have my vote for SSO MVP of the year. Hang in there.


What is that?


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 10, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> What is that?



Master Vocabulary Poster


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 10, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Master Vocabulary Poster


Oh ok kool. Well I’m kind of shy so I just kind of hide over here and just to have to have some people to talk to sometimes. Well I have even been to depressed to even play my guitars i dunno if you notice when I do have a job I may upload some stuff on YouTube. But when I leave the jobs I am to worried about everything to even pick it up. I don’t want you to think I am this guy that just quits jobs but never in my life have I had to deal with jobs trying to not pay you or cutting hours how they are now but I guess the buisness are hurting just as bad as the people. Their money is hurting to. I didn’t vote for joe Biden but he is my president and I hope he finds a way to fix it and I’m rootin for him to figure it all out. He walked into poop storm. So I know I wouldn’t have all the answers if I was in his shoes. I think thinks will get better one day though. I just can’t believe the state of the world but looking through history america has been in bad economic stuff before. We’re gonna pull through this stuff.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 10, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I’ve only had one ibanez I liked it but it was my first guitar ibanez gio when I get my money up I decided I’m gonna finally make the jump on a 7 string


7 strings grow hair on your chest.

Dont buy an 8 string. You dont wanna know where hair will grow....


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 10, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> 7 strings grow hair on your chest.
> 
> Dont buy an 8 string. You dont wanna know where hair will grow....


Well I found a dude real close that has a lot more recording experience then me and has. a 8string and showed me some demos and for the first time it’s something I think I would enjoy bein a part of. He lives In kilgore maybe 6 miles. The past years I have just been joining bands with music already made whether I liked it or not. He has a 8 string. We’re supposed to start creating soon.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 10, 2022)

I wasn’t gonna say anything until it actually happened but you know I almost to the point where no bud is in my system and I know a good job that treats me like a human being is right around the corner


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 10, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Master Vocabulary Poster


Well could I vote? I would vote for someone else


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Guys lets remember we are here to discuss minute differences between Ibanez bridges from various years and pretend to understand physics, not to pick apart movie quotes, sheesh.


Also my Ibanez gio had a tremelo bridge and it would come out of tune if I tried to use it but I blocked it off with one of those things I think it’s called a tremel no. But you Wana know I grew up in a house with no air conditioning and the wood was warped ok it real
Bad so a after having it for 8 years or so I took it to get a setup and they were just like man we did the best we could but we have no idea why your guitar sucks it’s just won’t setup properly. Yes you got to be careful with your guitars in texas with how hot it gets it will warp the wood. Well the guy at action sounds says if your car has been sitting there al day without the air conditioning on to let the air conditioner run for about 15
Minutes before you even put your guitar in there. But I also left it in a storage shed with our band equipment for A week that wasn’t climate controlled and we went to band practice and couldn’t figure out why all our gear sounded bad but it was cause we left it in the hot storage shed in the middle of summer for a week. But I sold that guitar. I wish I would have been smart enough to take the tremel
No thing off of there. But I was young and stupid.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 11, 2022)

Insomnia? Yeah dude...I grew up without a/c too although that wasn't in Texas. Mine all stay climate controlled... not just heat but humidity. Totally plays hell with wood... necks, glue, inlays, electronics, etc. Mine stay between 68-70 degrees and about 50% humidity. Moving my guitars from my old house to this one happened crazy fast cause it was in September so every minute in my Jeep ( no a/c) was like oh shit. Some I didn't have cases for and I was like "Get outta my way!" on the roads hauling ass to the new house lol.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Insomnia? Yeah dude...I grew up without a/c too although that wasn't in Texas. Mine all stay climate controlled... not just heat but humidity. Totally plays hell with wood... necks, glue, inlays, electronics, etc. Mine stay between 68-70 degrees and about 50% humidity. Moving my guitars from my old house to this one happened crazy fast cause it was in September so every minute in my Jeep ( no a/c) was like oh shit. Some I didn't have cases for and I was like "Get outta my way!" on the roads hauling ass to the new house lol.


That’s sucks where you live? I got used to it no ac but my friends used to say I was like the kid in the left behind video and said I lived in the texas chainsaw massacre house. Yes the humidity sucks… one good thing though when summers get this hot it kills the grass so you don’t have to mow the yard as much. I just wait to do setups after summer I guess I don’t even want to take them out right now. I actually did my own intonation for my first time on my strat with the strobe mode on the poly tube and it’s preety decent the first few days it sounded kind of off but it sounds better now. I’m loving those hybrid Ernie balls low on the top thin on highs. It’s kool to have different setups


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

I did a drop b lit cover. 
I dunno just kind of mood I’m in. My own worst enemy always doing stuff to make my life suck a little bit more. Is it me or is it society.
I would rather be a barbarian anyway


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

Still having lots of trouble with clipping especially when I dow load a drums only track from YouTube and load it into my daw. Also when I start adding tracks. I guess that’s why I don’t try to do any mix tutorials cause it’s just all clipped. I try to understand gain staging but I just don’t know how to do it? If that makes sense.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm just outside of Austin. Lived on Galveston Island for about a decade or so before that. 

Had to mow/ weed-eat last week and about killed me. I live in a neighborhood where they frown on you letting your yard die and I really don't want it to either tbh... I like our trees and bushes and flowers and all the birds and bees and shit... so I watered it a couple weeks ago... grass was dead af... but then the grass came back so had to mow... sucks.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm just outside of Austin. Lived on Galveston Island for about a decade or so before that.
> 
> Had to mow/ weed-eat last week and about killed me. I live in a neighborhood where they frown on you letting your yard die and I really don't want it to either tbh... I like our trees and bushes and flowers and all the birds and bees and shit... so I watered it a couple weeks ago... grass was dead af... but then the grass came back so had to mow... sucks.


One of those home owner associations? I’m gonna try to get to San Marcos sometime this summer. I Wana float that river preety bad. Dude did you see all the dead people in the diesel truck in goliad? The human trafficking stuff? There saying all that stuff is about to get a lot worst around September for some reason… that stuff is kind of scary… I actually fell victim to some kind of internet scam a week and a half ago where these people where messaging me saying they where the cartel and that they wanted me to send them 2500 dollars or they were gonna kill me and my family and kept sending me pictures of severed heads and dead people. Well me and my friend figured out they kept saying Jhon which is a English version of John so we figured out that they were from Europe but what kind of cartel member is named Jhon any way I would of used hector or eziekiel or ya know something a little more Mexican. It was kind of scary though they even call me with aone voice changers and said text me and then my phone started getting all these messages. Anyways I called the fbi they told me to report to ic3.gov and I did.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 11, 2022)

Good God, Charlie Brown... I thought that I once led a crazy life. Anyway... not sure what to say about all that shit but yeah, of course I saw the trafficking deaths. Not the first time that that's happened but yeah... lotta people died. I don't put much credednce in projections that it'll get worse in Sept. I mean... it's a constant problem that's prob never going to change anytime soon if ever. You only hear the news stories if there's a lot of death involved in a particular incident. Otherwise... just business as usual for the lone star state. 

Yeah dude... HOA. Been here three years and they haven't fucked with me besides some shit about leaving my trash can on the street too long. Other than that they're chill but yeah... they don't want peoples yards to burn up and blow away. I'm cool with that and I have a lot of drought tolerant and native plants so I don't have to do too much to keep that shit alive. Just sucks ass having to be outside too much this summer.. fucking brutal like I've never seen. 

Never floated the river but whatever. If you ever make it down there be careful what you do.. you can get busted pretty easily for doing stupid shit... littering, smoking weed, drunk/ disorderly... gotta be chill or they'll be all over you. Had friends over the years get busted down there for various stuff. Also I'd avoid the weekends thru Sept unless you wanna rub genitals with a lot of loud obnoxious drunk dudes and chicks.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

I don’t party like that honestly. I smoked weed at home but I have quit that now. Man that zippy j place is still calling me saying they haven’t got my paycheck information. And it will be another week till I get pay. I don’t know what has happened to this world. They never gave me any paper work to fill out when I started so they have no record of me even being a employee. So I can’t even do a wage claim through twc. I know what it feels like to be a slave now. By the time I get my check it will pay my overdraft fees at my bank… I don’t think I will get one though people are deceitful creatures man I could never put another person through this


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

I haven’t got one paycheck from zippy j’s and I worked for three weeks


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

They have no records of me even being an employee


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

Fuck texas it’s a slave state a prison state


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

Fuck this world I Wana go live in the national forest


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

I’m gonna eat people that go camping


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

I’m gonna eat the people that go out there and play satanic ritual


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 11, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I haven’t got one paycheck from zippy j’s and I worked for three weeks



Do _they _know you work there?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

Maybe I really did give my self a curse when I was playing with them chicken paws and talking about going to see the voodoo lady


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Do _they _know you work there?


They never gave me any paper work to fill out I got hired from a indeed application


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

I will never work again unless I see with my own eyes that the paperwork is complete


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

I used to be a guy that didn’t want to kill chickens at a slaughterhouse now I want to eat everyone I see for the malevolent and deceitful actions of just a few people in this world


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 11, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I will never work again unless I see with my own eyes that the paperwork is complete



_Always _get_ anything _an employer promises you _in writing._

Text or email works. Official government wordpapers are even better.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

when I g eat mad I. Think not band names… what a bout the. Ba. N d. Name society of animals


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 11, 2022)

You ought to write a book.


creepymcpeepers said:


> when I g eat mad I. Think not band names… what a bout the. Ba. N d. Name society of animals



What about Animals as Followers?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 11, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> And it will be another week till I get pay. I don’t know what has happened to this world. They never gave me any paper work to fill out when I started so they have no record of me even being a employee. So I can’t even do a wage claim through twc. I know what it feels like to be a slave now. By the time I get my check it will pay my overdraft fees at my bank… I don’t think I will get one though people are deceitful creatures man I could never put another person through this


But damn dude... if you're being straight up with us here... then that's partly on you. You didn't submit any paperwork when you started that job? You walked right into a "Never heard of ya" situation by going in that way. You shoulda said nope and looked elsewhere. Plenty of places like that out there and I'd never work for any of em no matter what. You get hurt, screwed outta pay, etc... you're screwed. Fuck that.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 11, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> But damn dude... if you're being straight up with us here... then that's partly on you. You didn't submit any paperwork when you started that job? You walked right into a "Never heard of ya" situation by going in that way. You shoulda said nope and looked elsewhere. Plenty of places like that out there and I'd never work for any of em no matter what. You get hurt, screwed outta pay, etc... you're screwed. Fuck that.



Have to agree here. At this point it's still a fairly cheap life lesson IMO. Whether you get paid or not, I'd def recommend cutting your losses as soon as you can line something else up.

If they're not paying you either way, might as well at least take off the stress of working while you find a job that isn't shit, and don't forget to send up a prayer to the blind idiot gods of chaos.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> But damn dude... if you're being straight up with us here... then that's partly on you. You didn't submit any paperwork when you started that job? You walked right into a "Never heard of ya" situation by going in that way. You shoulda said nope and looked elsewhere. Plenty of places like that out there and I'd never work for any of em no matter what. You get hurt, screwed outta pay, etc... you're screwed. Fuck that.


Yea I filled out a indeed app and they just had me start working. And then a few days before I wa supposed to get my paycheck they asked me my dob ss and everything else in a text message at 7 am I had just got off at 6 am. I was sleeping. I didn’t reply tilll 1036 am. They said it would have to be next week. Then today they replied in a text and asked the same questions dob ss and all that . And I made a comment about them not even being able to do it right. And she said it was grown up stuff and I was supposed to do it myself . But they never provided any paper work and I guess yea it’s my bad for not realizing it it’s just…. I have never had a job that didn’t pay me … except for the time previously when Outback paid me a wage lower then what was discussed in the interview, then beat around the bush about giving me log on credentials signing on to the employee portal that had all the hours.. I told my mom today that the next job I get if they don’t provide paper work and prove to me that it is submitted I’m walking out right then and there. Your right it’s my fault for not asking them about it I guess, I have never had to deal with this though. She said it would be next week when I got the paycheck from today but I am wondering if they don’t have the paper work then what if they really don’t even pay me. I have never had a job not give me the forms on the first day. I guess it’s my fault . I just assumed they would do it.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Have to agree here. At this point it's still a fairly cheap life lesson IMO. Whether you get paid or not, I'd def recommend cutting your losses as soon as you can line something else up.
> 
> If they're not paying you either way, might as well at least take off the stress of working while you find a job that isn't shit, and don't forget to send up a prayer to the blind idiot gods of chaos.


Yea I am just gonna cut my losses they got me in check mate with the forms…I told her she was evil and she had no heart in the text message.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Yea I am just gonna cut my losses they got me in check mate with the forms…I told her she was evil and she had no heart in the text message.


But out of anger I said screw these kidney stones I got coke a cola a bag of candy and a half gallon of chocolate milk at the grocery store… my mom paid for it…. I’m over binging on sugar cause I haven’t had it in a week and a half


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

And powdered doughnuts


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 11, 2022)

Subscribed.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> You ought to write a book.
> 
> 
> What about Animals as Followers?


I think society of animals is better cause you think of the word society and you think of order and lawfulness but then all they have to do is take this piece of paper and withhold it from you then you become a slave all they have to do is no how to play the system… so these people who follow society’s rules or know how to break them right are really just animals to me…. All this stuff that is meant to give order and have peace is just also a way for them to act like heathens as well … they hold all the food in these buildings called stores they provide everything we need so to say but they really withholding from those who do not want to be a part of society…. Sure you can quit a job any time you want and go wherever you please but without it they withhold everything from you. Yea they pay you money but without the money you don’t get the food or pay the bills or the taxes in reality we’re all just slaves money is worthless and they have fooled us all we’re slaves


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

Just to prove I’m not lying I have a email here I submitted to my local news about being vigilant about being hired from indeed apps


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

And I just turned my shirt in earlier so I sent him this for proof….lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

I need a haircut really bad I may just shave my head but then I’m gonna look like American history x and I hate skinheads


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Have to agree here. At this point it's still a fairly cheap life lesson IMO. Whether you get paid or not, I'd def recommend cutting your losses as soon as you can line something else up.
> 
> If they're not paying you either way, might as well at least take off the stress of working while you find a job that isn't shit, and don't forget to send up a prayer to the blind idiot gods of chaos.


Yea but I have had good jobs reach out to me but I didn’t want to burn the bridge or mess up the temp
On synthetic urine but I’m about to be clean man a few more days and I can get a good job just by peeing in a cup


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 11, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I need a haircut really bad I may just shave my head but then I’m gonna look like American history x and I hate skinheads



Yeah man you definitely need to get your wig smoked.

My wife cuts our hair. I would go with something like this that she gave me for one of our riding trips a few months ago. Great for the summer heat and looks professional as shit.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Yeah man you definitely need to get your wig smoked.
> 
> My wife cuts our hair. I would go with something like this that she gave me for one of our riding trips a few months ago. Great for the summer heat and looks professional as shit.


Dude think it would be kool if I did? I


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

Mayb


jaxadam said:


> Yeah man you definitely need to get your wig smoked.
> 
> My wife cuts our hair. I would go with something like this that she gave me for one of our riding trips a few months ago. Great for the summer heat and looks professional as shit.


Maybe I should I’m working on my speech for the news in case they call me 
It's gonna go soemthing like this all I want is my pay I want to be the voice for the ones they have screwed over before me and to stop them from screwing over anyone after me for I am Robin Hood prince of thieves


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

LET ME SEE THOsE FIsT IN THE AIR!!!!!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 11, 2022)

This is the best gain staging tutorial I could find I guess I’m gonna try it on this stupid lit song


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 12, 2022)

Anyone interested in information technology? My brother is the master. Check him out


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 12, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Anyone interested in information technology? My brother is the master. Check him out



He helps homeland security when Russia hacks us


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 12, 2022)

I fucking love you @creepymcpeepers thank you for blessing this forum with your experiences and thoughts.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 12, 2022)

y’all look at this!!!!!! This shit went harddddddddddd


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 12, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I fucking love you @creepymcpeepers thank you for blessing this forum with your experiences and thoughts.


Love you to bro


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 12, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> y’all look at this!!!!!! This shit went harddddddddddd



I guess uhh just singing and stuff gets my mind off this stuff


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 12, 2022)

Do you have to use a vu meter to do gain staging or can you just turn the gain down without it?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 12, 2022)

Stupid plug in doesn’t even work . I think it has something to do with my system requirements though


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

check out this dude from where I live


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

I just woke up at 11 pm


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

All I ate was sugar yesterday


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

I don’t feel very good


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

Powdered dough but chocolate milk and resses was all I ate lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

I been thinking about using the prank dial website to call the numbers that sent the cartel supposedly sent death threats from to see if a Mexican answers and make a YouTube video of it with the cartel explanation


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

I will do the you kick my dog one lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

I want to get a little mixer and the necessary cords to run my cell phone directly to my interface and make a prank dial YouTube channel


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

And I also chromecast remote is stuck on the screen saver screen and I press button and it’s stuck….power button works but nothing else does I would maybe watch tv or soemthing but I tried pressing back and home at the same time it don’t do nothing


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 13, 2022)

I mean, you have had more jobs in these past couple of pages than I have had my entire life.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I mean, you have had more jobs in these past couple of pages than I have had my entire life.


Lol I swear to god


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Lol I swear to god


Man something about the pandemic and the lockdown just made me give 000000000.0000000000986 fucks. It’s like everytime I get my life going In A good direction there is some kind of world crisis that just screws it all up in 2012 it was that recession and bunch of legal trouble with my 2 dwis I got when I was 19. The. I quit drinking haven’t drank alcohol since that was like 20k I owed and I finally got it all squared away then i get my license back. Got a good job saved up for my computer and interface and some decent guitars. Now this. So as soon as I notice hey this job is bullshit or it’s not quite what they claimed it to be I’m just like office space main character deuces!!! Ya know so I have actually been able to have my mind off of it and these vocal covers are helping even though YouTube is censoring me for a page full of copyright claims lol but that’s another thing. It’s just once they start curating oh it can only be this way I just Wana be a rebel and be like ya know what YouTube I’m gonna upload whatever I want and I don’t care if you hide me from the world. It might be better to hide me because if we had 2.6 billion of me the world just wouldn’t a fuck about anything. And so I’m just sitting here wondering what is the next world crisis gonna be that just takes me back to 0 dollars after I’ve built myself back up from this, and what is going to be the effect of that. Some days I think about broadcasting my suicide on YouTube with obs…. And leaving my wishes to donate all of my guitars to this dude on YouTube mihail2304 cause I think he’s a Really kool kid… I know some of my old band mates that really don’t even like me would be there in a heart beat trying to buy it all from my family just to turn around and dale it to make a profit… but yea if I did commit suicide I would leave a letter to my family and say send it all to mihail2304


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

I don’t have any guns though so I did a lot of research on this suicide websit that gives you all the facts and there is a huge chance of a botched suicide where your on life support or a vegetable so I for sure don’t want to be that I would rather be dead for sure. I think they took it offline though I’m searching for it now and I just keep getting college and .gov sites it was a few months ago but it gives you all the methods and for sure ways to do it they say a lot of times people shoot there selves in the head and the bullet doesn’t even hit the brain
So they said to put the gun In Your ear hole if I find the site again I will link it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

By the way just did a preety kool bloodbath ascension sing along

I don’t want to have a YouTube channnel that is famous or nothing I don’t really have the personality for it. I just enjoy making videos


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

Dude I went back and wathmched the National Geographic about the Denver airport conspiractys and the Georgia guidestones and it was made before the pandemic it’s crazy to watch that stuff after all the pandemic happened cause they talk about the nwo wanting to curate the earths population with man made diseases and then plus all I know about operation paper clip and George bush family’s funding of hitler and the hearing hurlers speech on that episode it’s just like man is this happening for real for real or is it just the human Brian finding patterns because humans brains naturally find patterns so that’s why so many conspiracy’s seem true


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

But I put 7 vocal covers and or sing alongs up… I just have to much on my mind to play guitar now. I love this Howard benson plug in I never though a mic preamp is so fun. It is though


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

But when I go eat the people that are satan worshipers at the national parks I’m gonna play blood bath ascension there gonna be wtf is this demon there gonna be scared stupid little satan worshipers and there little rituals they play like mindless children


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm gonna preface this with my hope that you don't automatically tune out the advice from others or ignore comments simply because you don't like what someone is saying. And I get the silliness/ randomness of this thread and I'm not trying to throw a wet blanket over top of all that. And I'm trying not to read too much into most of what you say since the theme of this thread appears to be no theme/ no direction... just random thoughts. But I do want to step in here real quick and share some of my feelings with you. 

The post that you made regarding suicide hits very very hard with me although I'm not going to go into all of that. Just suffice it to say that those kinds of posts can be very concerning to other readers. The fact is that I did as you're saying that you did... many years ago. I researched some of the same things and had some of the same thoughts as you. Fact is that I don't know you from shit but there is a point where others may feel a responsibility to speak candidly with you about this kind of thing. I want you to recognize that you are not helping yourself by thinking the way that you seem to be right now... even if some of that is just joking, or casual conversation, or on and off. I don't know what kind of positive relationships/ support you have irl but unfortunately, this community here is not going to provide much actual help. I know it's cool and fun to kill some time on a forum... we all do. But it seems like you're carrying a shit ton of mental and emotional weight right now... to the point that it became important enough for me to share my long-winded opinion here lol. 

At the very least, it's almost impossible to focus on our own mental health... balance, solace, whatever... by compounding our own issues with those issues that exist throughout the rest of the world. It's for sure a depressing political, environmental, and economic landscape that we are all a part of, especially now. But we can't further intertwine or aggravate our own issues as individuals with all of the negative shit that exists outside of our control. It just becomes too much to try to process.

I do understand that there are things happening in this country that directly or indirectly impact your employment opportunities and subsequent financial stability but at the same time, you need to focus on yourself... the things that YOU can change, the challenges that immediately impact you, and/ or that you may have some control over. I've personally had to distance myself from the news and social media before, in order to successfully manage in a healthy way, my frustration and anger about global issues, and it certainly helps me to remain more positive and keep a healthier perspective. Things are gonna happen however they happen and obsessing over anything outside of your control isn't going to provide you any comfort. And as cliche as this is, it's true that we need to develop a mindset of having the strength to accept the things that we can't change and that we try to change the things that we just can't accept ( without all the Godly shit in there). 

I don't doubt that a lot of your thoughts throughout this thread are a means to simply vent which is great... and to just burn away some time but at this point you're kinda saying some pretty concerning things and I really don't want you or anyone to get to the point that they feel like they're only screaming into the void or that they're not being heard or that they have nowhere to turn. You always have opportunities in your life to improve yourself, your situation, your financial independence, etc. But it starts by recognizing a constant downward mental spiral and taking it seriously enough to employ whatever resources that help you reestablish some control... and there are certainly a multitude of ways to achieve that. I get the "I'm a rebel/ fuck the grass" thing but you seriously need to understand that that kind of attitude isn't going to help you get a job, get a better job, make more money, or quell the voices in your head. I know it's fucking rough, dude. I've walked a very rough and broken road too so I understand becoming overwhelmed and feeling knocked down enough to not be able to manage the negativity anymore. But your life is worth it dude... I guarantee you that things can vastly improve and that they will with the right avenues of assistance and support. 

Not sure how much of what I wrote, you'll read or will resonate with you but I want you to know that it was worth it for me to at least take a shot at giving you some things to consider... not that you haven't already. But I generally care about people and about their health and welfare and for me to be too busy or too tired or detached to not at least try to provide a bit of support... that's just not me. I know it's not much and that this post has been a whole fuck-ton of words, but it all comes from the heart and I really do hope that you wind up in a better situation than where you're at right now. Lastly... I'm proud of you for pissing clean, man. Just that alone shows that you have some motivation and a desire to keep going and to better yourself. 

And btw, I'm not asking you to reply to any of this. I just hope that you read it. Keep it up, bro. We all need to reset... but we gotta keep trudging along the best we can.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm gonna preface this with my hope that you don't automatically tune out the advice from others or ignore comments simply because you don't like what someone is saying. And I get the silliness/ randomness of this thread and I'm not trying to throw a wet blanket over top of all that. And I'm trying not to read too much into most of what you say since the theme of this thread appears to be no theme/ no direction... just random thoughts. But I do want to step in here real quick and share some of my feelings with you.
> 
> The post that you made regarding suicide hits very very hard with me although I'm not going to go into all of that. Just suffice it to say that those kinds of posts can be very concerning to other readers. The fact is that I did as you're saying that you did... many years ago. I researched some of the same things and had some of the same thoughts as you. Fact is that I don't know you from shit but there is a point where others may feel a responsibility to speak candidly with you about this kind of thing. I want you to recognize that you are not helping yourself by thinking the way that you seem to be right now... even if some of that is just joking, or casual conversation, or on and off. I don't know what kind of positive relationships/ support you have irl but unfortunately, this community here is not going to provide much actual help. I know it's cool and fun to kill some time on a forum... we all do. But it seems like you're carrying a shit ton of mental and emotional weight right now... to the point that it became important enough for me to share my long-winded opinion here lol.
> 
> ...


I read all of it dude…. I appreciate it I really do…. I will share something with you I don’t if I talked about this here yet or not. When I worked at outback the first time…we’ll look let me go back in time. I had worked at outback before. It had different management then… some of my favorite managers I have ever had…. It was a great place to work I loved all the people… one of my managers I’m gonna let his name resonate here cause he is the type of dude to be remembered William lemon…. That’s his real name he was kool as fuck… he listened to necrophagist and winds of plague and cannibal corpse and he had so much pride in his job. We used to talk about suicide together and we admit to each other that one day we would probably do it at some point….he used to go to karaoke and sing you got a friend in me just like the dude that’s sang the song. He would have been a friend to you if he just met you today… but one day he did kill himself….but I just wanted his name to be here and to let his memory live on… I apologize if this offended people most people do know someone that has done it… and yea that would probably screw up mihail2304 if he seen that on a live stream…. But mihail is kool I think he is kooler than most adults I know..lol. But yea and the beggining of the pandemic during the lockdown I actually went to the crazy house cause I was having these thoughts and it was kind of kool they give you really good food there. One funny thing that happened was they put on an aerobics dvd and some people are normal there and some people are really messed up in the head but I was sitting there doing these aerobics and just watching the really crazy people and how funny they looked doing the aerobics … that was the day I decided I was good to go home…. Just that laugh of seeing this people that are kind of odd to see do these excercises. I know things will get better. I actually playing my guitar now… I got a isolated bass and drums mp3 off YouTube of unsainted and I’m gonna try to do a vocal guitar 4 screen split video… I did the gainstaging without a vu meter cause I can’t get it to work. But it’s not clipping so this is what’s gonna keep my mind busy for today.. I really do appreciate the post I read all of it. It was good reading it to. I’m hoping when I do find a good job that I have people there that I have something in common with and we can be friends.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

Will had worked at outback for 15 years and the day before he killed himself he asked for a raise he was the assistant manager. They had to bring the staff from the lufkin in outback to work at our store cause it was so devastating on the staff and so everyone could attend the funeral. He was friends with everyone he knew or he had ever met.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

They didn’t give him a raise and all he wanted was to move to be able to move out of the apartments he was living in so his family could have more money


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

I got mick and Jim’s parts both double tracked and I found a acapelle version of a choir covering it I cut out what I needed and put it in its place where it would be in the song…. It sounds so bad ass I’m gonna make a crazy video with chicken slaughter scenes and photos of cartel death threats if I can figure out how to edit it right


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

Well I got to get vox for 2nd verse and bridge memorized. I understand this is a website of rockstars supershredders and Jared dinzes so I know it’s probably dingle berrys to yall but it’s keepin me in a good place… I’m gonna go to sleep though cause my hours are all screwed up


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 13, 2022)

Yeah you should probably take the gory severed head off the page my dude.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

I know I can rock the world if I just find the right people


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah you should probably take the gory severed head off the page my dude.


Will it get me in trouble? I just want to give people a glimpse into my life


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 13, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Will it get me in trouble? I just want to give people a glimpse into my life


Blur it.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

__





SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds


Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




soundcloud.app.goo.gl




I changed it to a lady from the gas station instead… the crack heads stole her bike


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

She don’t have a car. I was gonna give her my bike when I see her next it’s a Schwinn mountain bike


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

It’s the lady from the unssinted video but in the future I have a time machine…. In the future she smokes crack


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

I preety proud of myself for what I did for a guy who doesn’t even know how to gain stage I feel like this is preety good


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 13, 2022)

In the future, we all smoke crack.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> In the future, we all smoke crack.


I hope not it’s just baking soda and cocaine mixed together


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 13, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I hope not it’s just baking soda and cocaine mixed together



In the future, we will be lucky if it's not just baking soda.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I hope not it’s just baking soda and cocaine mixed together


That’s why I wonder when I read of these really rich people smoking crack like Charlie sheen and hunter bidens icloud leak and Rick James it’s like man you could be smoking the best bud of Fiji island or something and you Wana smoke crack it makes no sense at all to me honestly


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

If I was rich I would be eating roasted duck at some Fancy French resturuant or soemthing or like hang gliding or anything else but smoking crack….. the world never ceases to puzzle me


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> In the future, we will be lucky if it's not just baking soda.


Lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

Yea cause of the sup


wheresthefbomb said:


> In the future, we will be lucky if it's not just baking soda.


Yea cause of the supply chain issues or what?


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 13, 2022)

I legit smoked crack one time. It was terrible. That's all.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 13, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I legit smoked crack one time. It was terrible. That's all.



I haven't and intend never to but the number of people I know who have accidentally smoked crack is... well, more than a few. I also have a friend who "smoked meth once - to be polite." To make a long story short, he and another friend were staging a (successful, as he tells it) intervention which at one point involved all of them smoking some meth and going for a walk.

edit: also idk how it is elsewhere but here 90% of "coke" and "molly" is just meth. Also a lot of the mystery pill research chems are just meth.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 13, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I haven't and intend never to but the number of people I know who have accidentally smoked crack is... well, more than a few. I also have a friend who "smoked meth once - to be polite." To make a long story short, he and another friend were staging a (successful, as he tells it) intervention which at one point involved all of them smoking some meth and going for a walk.
> 
> edit: also idk how it is elsewhere but here 90% of "coke" and "molly" is just meth. Also a lot of the mystery pill research chems are just meth.


Oh yeah dude we went through this molly phase here getting it super cheap from Japan and we all got a super bite from it, wanted some more, and our connect was like "oh yeah that was basically just Japanese meth, not molly sorry guys" 

That wasn't cool to find out lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I haven't and intend never to but the number of people I know who have accidentally smoked crack is... well, more than a few. I also have a friend who "smoked meth once - to be polite." To make a long story short, he and another friend were staging a (successful, as he tells it) intervention which at one point involved all of them smoking some meth and going for a walk.
> 
> edit: also idk how it is elsewhere but here 90% of "coke" and "molly" is just meth. Also a lot of the mystery pill research chems are just meth.


I actually heard the same thing from someone I met. He said all these college kids that go to these partys and think there buying Molly that they are really just givin meth in a pill that’s wierd that you said that.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Oh yeah dude we went through this molly phase here getting it super cheap from Japan and we all got a super bite from it, wanted some more, and our connect was like "oh yeah that was basically just Japanese meth, not molly sorry guys"
> 
> That wasn't cool to find out lol


That’s preety bad though man to do that to young people without them knowing


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

I’m so glad y’all said soemthing I turned on the oven to cook a Totinos and fell asleep before I put the pizza in lol I just woke up and was wait a second and walked in there and the oven was on 450


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

Dude it’s been on for two hours !


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Oh yeah dude we went through this molly phase here getting it super cheap from Japan and we all got a super bite from it, wanted some more, and our connect was like "oh yeah that was basically just Japanese meth, not molly sorry guys"
> 
> That wasn't cool to find out lol


Hey dude I have theory about what’s happening. You know the opium wars right when British got china hooked on opium then went and kicked there butts. So basically Oregon has decriminalized meth and in California some places small amounts are only confiscated from you. America has banned a lot of the ingredients for it. But China ships it right through our country to mexicos super labs. They have tons and tons of it stockpiled on our borders. So back to the beggining of this post. China is always copying stuff and they are learning from history and copying it in every way possible. I think China is trying to get america all Hooked on meth so when they do get powerful enough we’re just meth heads and they can just take us over a lot easier. Just like happened to them in the opium wars with the British. Take the fight out of us that way. It’s like a history repeats it self kind of a thing. It destroys lives man. Especially in rural America. I hate the stuff personally. It’s every where where I live they have actually busted the cartel operating in my town several times and everytime they do there back in a matter of weeks it’s just different people than it was before. So I guess the cops have realized that there is nothing they can really do. But my mom got selected for jury duty and it was a meth case and she told me that they were saying in the court that they can’t do much about it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

The people that live across the street from me there window blinds are all messed up and they sit there and look out there windows for hours and days some times. I have never even spoken to them once. I figure they do that stuff


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 13, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I legit smoked crack one time. It was terrible. That's all.


Same... did it one time. Was in a really nasty motel room with no a/c... door wide open lol. Summertime/ Texas/ super hot... Some random people from wherever. Met on the beach and they were like "come back to our room and we'll do all the drugs" and because that wasn't a dangerous nor strange proposition, I did. Was prob high and maybe lil drunk too but idk. Hit that shit once maybe twice, started sweating profusely, then casually walked into the bathroom and puked like crazy. Felt like I was gonna pass out. Never did it again.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 13, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Same... did it one time. Was in a really nasty motel room with no a/c... door wide open lol. Summertime/ Texas/ super hot... Some random people from wherever. Met on the beach and they were like "come back to our room and we'll do all the drugs" and because that wasn't a dangerous nor strange proposition, I did. Was prob high and maybe lil drunk too but idk. Hit that shit once maybe twice, started sweating profusely, then casually walked into the bathroom and puked like crazy. Felt like I was gonna pass out. Never did it again.


Man, my experience is soooo similar to yours it's crazy lol


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 13, 2022)

Glad neither of us went down that road. 

Where I lived for many years ( tourist town), heroin stayed mainly inside the biker scene and coke was pretty much just with buisness owners and the high-end club crowd and I was never part of that. Although one of my best buds was tight with some of the more "well known" bikers so we stayed safe... hung out a lot at the most notorious biker bar in that town where we played pool but I was always a little intimidated being there since I wasn't actually "one of them"... rarely made eye-contact with any of em. 

But crack was everywhere... not inside my crowd so much but it was all around us and widely available. I lived in the middle of like three different gang territories ( urban not biker) and crack was a big thing alongside weed. And I saw a lot of people get eaten alive by that addiction... obviously didn't matter if you were black/ white, employed/ jobless, young/ old etc. Some people just couldn't escape it's grip and holy shit that stuff was super addictive I guess. Was sad watching people you knew succumb to it. So obvious when someone was on the pipe. 

Not really related to anything but my buddies and I would sometimes ride our bikes ( only/ always very fast) thru a couple of the surrounding hoods but never at night. If they knew we were just passing thru they usually didn't mess with us. The times that they did were a bit unnerving. Same deal... you tried to never make eye contact. Most of the time you steered clear but sometimes it would be raining or you were so tired from whatever, that you just took the risk. Other neighborhoods though, you just did not go into no matter what.

My crowd was more like the strange diversified kids at the lunch table where we were all pretty chill. For the most part many of us liked to smoke and most of us were into some kind of music or art or hobbies. Most of us stayed employed regularly and had our own apartments or lived with family members at home. Amoung them were some really decent people and even a few really good friends that to this day I still miss. Lotta great and insane times with some of them... as well as some really bad shit too but it comes with the lifestyle I guess. 

Y'all ever wanna swap stories... I gotta few.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Glad neither of us went down that road.
> 
> Where I lived for many years ( tourist town), heroin stayed mainly inside the biker scene and coke was pretty much just with buisness owners and the high-end club crowd and I was never part of that. Although one of my best buds was tight with some of the more "well known" bikers so we stayed safe... hung out a lot at the most notorious biker bar in that town where we played pool but I was always a little intimidated being there since I wasn't actually "one of them"... rarely made eye-contact with any of em.
> 
> ...


I mean man I have had a girlfriend that snorted coke a few times I’m not gonna lie I tried that. But about crack I played in a band with this dude named Randy, and his older brother rikki started doing it…when he got bad on it he would literally if he seen you start patting your pockets like where the money at lol. Well his brother is almost 8 feet tall a almost professional baseball player went crack head…. The band mostly could never get anymore shows cause rikki would always hurt people in the mosh pits and send them to the hospital lol. Eventually Randy started smoking it after shows with this black dude named moon in this tiny little apartment he rented right out of high school. The dude lost everything Randy and rikki. There both in prison. I never wanted to put Randy in the band but my friend Zac the drummer really liked death metal
And Randy had just moved to our town in 11th grade high school. The reason he moved to our town he came from kings like texas and the dude robbed a guitar store in 9th grade. Was successful to. Got some guitars had to turn them all back in. He was one of the only other guitar players in my school who actually played metal. But I knew he was bad news. He has family in my town so they came down here to get a fresh start and away from all the Mexican gangs down there lol. and Randy could play spheres of madness and a lot of cannibal corpse songs. I was telling Zac(the drummer) the dude can play all this stuff but man he hangs out with bad people and I have heard of him dabbling with drugs other than weed or alcohol. and I have heard of him doing a lot of bad stuff I don’t really know if it’s a good idea to let him join the band. I guess eventually he did and was the main reason for us eventually breaking up the band. I had never actually heard of crack in a real life situation before my experiences with Randy and rikki. But when I was homeless i quickly realized how it was every where around my town. I was always having to deal with the homeless crack heads trying to scam you out of something or try to get anything they could from anyone. It’s always some kind of hustle with those crack heads and you can see right through it. Lol but yea after seeing what it did to my friend Randy and rikki it’s just never has been kool to me. The most I have ever done is smoked pot and popped some xannax a few time maybe tried some coke… don’t see what people like about coke all it did was make my teeth numb and my armpits sweat. Although I did have a phase in high school where this kid would give me his addersll and I will play guitar all night long lol. That kid eventually moved schools and I just never really heard of anyone having adderall after that. He didn’t like taking it and he would trade it to me for a brekfast tray from the school cafeteria lol.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

But wait I also had a period of time after high school when I waited tables that I kind of got hooked on hydrocodonez though also. But since I went to rehab after i started having physical withdrawals I never took it again. This resturaunt I worked at called posados, was one of the only resturaunts that would hire servers with not much experience and you could actually make good money there but for some reason the people I met there were bad influences on me. It was one of my first real jobs. And the only reason I got addicted to them was because I liked to smok weed and I found out about this trap house right by my job that sold weed. I would always have a pocket full of cash on my break at the resturuant and when I went to go my lunchtime blunt I realized that they had little these little blue pills and I seen one of my coworkers buy them one time so I quickly realized I could but these pills and sale em to all the servers who didn’t have cars or were hung over from the night before. I eventually started taking them but realized I quickly found out about being sick without having them … but when I took them I would work so hard and was so friendly to my tables and it showed on my tips. So not only was I making more from selling them to the servers but I also making more cause I was more friendly and talkative to my tables. I quickly learned though that your body gets physically dependent to opiates. But I went to rehab for it. Never touched opiates since man. All I really what to do is smoke pot but it’s not legal in my state. I have friends who smoke and they can get away with it their jobs. But when I get a job there like that guy drug test him lol. So I don’t smoke pot no more …


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

My most serious addiction is nicotine.. I quit for four years before. I started back during the lockdown. I have been chain smoking like a freight train. Especially since I quit smoking bud. It sucks really bad. They just relief my stress.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I mean man I have had a girlfriend that snorted coke a few times I’m not gonna lie I tried that. But about crack I played in a band with this dude named Randy, and his older brother rikki started doing it…when he got bad on it he would literally if he seen you start patting your pockets like where the money at lol. Well his brother is almost 8 feet tall a almost professional baseball player went crack head…. The band mostly could never get anymore shows cause rikki would always hurt people in the mosh pits and send them to the hospital lol. Eventually Randy started smoking it after shows with this black dude named moon in this tiny little apartment he rented right out of high school. The dude lost everything Randy and rikki. There both in prison. I never wanted to put Randy in the band but my friend Zac the drummer really liked death metal
> And Randy had just moved to our town in 11th grade high school. The reason he moved to our town he came from kings like texas and the dude robbed a guitar store in 9th grade. Was successful to. Got some guitars had to turn them all back in. He was one of the only other guitar players in my school who actually played metal. But I knew he was bad news. He has family in my town so they came down here to get a fresh start and away from all the Mexican gangs down there lol. and Randy could play spheres of madness and a lot of cannibal corpse songs. I was telling Zac(the drummer) the dude can play all this stuff but man he hangs out with bad people and I have heard of him dabbling with drugs other than weed or alcohol. and I have heard of him doing a lot of bad stuff I don’t really know if it’s a good idea to let him join the band. I guess eventually he did and was the main reason for us eventually breaking up the band. I had never actually heard of crack in a real life situation before my experiences with Randy and rikki. But when I was homeless i quickly realized how it was every where around my town. I was always having to deal with the homeless crack heads trying to scam you out of something or try to get anything they could from anyone. It’s always some kind of hustle with those crack heads and you can see right through it. Lol but yea after seeing what it did to my friend Randy and rikki it’s just never has been kool to me. The most I have ever done is smoked pot and popped some xannax a few time maybe tried some coke… don’t see what people like about coke all it did was make my teeth numb and my armpits sweat. Although I did have a phase in high school where this kid would give me his addersll and I will play guitar all night long lol. That kid eventually moved schools and I just never really heard of anyone having adderall after that. He didn’t like taking it and he would trade it to me for a brekfast tray from the school cafeteria lol.


Here is a little clip of death to the divine with the crack smoking guitar player Randy….. it was recorded with a handheld video camera and all you can hear are cymbals


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

Well I just dropped a knife down my garbage disposal and it inside of it… I don’t know what to do. I turn it on and it sounds like clank clank clank clank….


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 14, 2022)

Surely you know not to turn the disposal on with metal shit in there. What kinda mitts you rockin that you can't reach in there and pull out the knife? Those things aren't that deep. I've dropped a lotta shit down mine and I can always fish out whatever utensil is in there and I got fat sausage hands. 

Regarding the drug stuff, I was more into downs than ups. Even though I tried amphetamine/ speed and def tripped a few times, my groove was more pot, alcohol, etc. I never liked shit that amped me up. I was more into things that made me feel goofy, mellow, chill, etc. Not even many different scripts circulating around my neck of the woods back in the day but I do remember popping some quaaludes/ 714s ( methaqualone) and watching the bus just roll on by as we hid in the bushes in jr high lol. 

Back then, meth wasn't even a thing. PCP/ angel dust was about the nastiest drug that you'd hear about but I never did it... never shot up and never freebased either. Very thankful that I was able to walk away from all that shit although I do miss good bud occasionally.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Surely you know not to turn the disposal on with metal shit in there. What kinda mitts you rockin that you can't reach in there and pull out the knife? Those things aren't that deep. I've dropped a lotta shit down mine and I can always fish out whatever utensil is in there and I got fat sausage hands.
> 
> Regarding the drug stuff, I was more into downs than ups. Even though I tried amphetamine/ speed and def tripped a few times, my groove was more pot, alcohol, etc. I never liked shit that amped me up. I was more into things that made me feel goofy, mellow, chill, etc. Not even many different scripts circulating around my neck of the woods back in the day but I do remember popping some quaaludes/ 714s ( methaqualone) and watching the bus just roll on by as we hid in the bushes in jr high lol.
> 
> Back then, meth wasn't even a thing. PCP/ angel dust was about the nastiest drug that you'd hear about but I never did it... never shot up and never freebased either. Very thankful that I was able to walk away from all that shit although I do miss good bud occasionally.


It’s down in there the water is draining real slow and I’m scared when the dishwasher drains it’s gonna pour over the sides of the sink I can’t even see it . I swear to god I think I have a voodoo curse lol


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 14, 2022)

lol This was my most recent incident with a disposal... 





which then led to this... 





and subsequently led to new disposal, faucet, hoses, and valves.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 14, 2022)

Any way you can get some audio samples of that knife in the disposal and add it to a track?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> lol This was my most recent incident with a disposal...
> 
> y
> 
> ...


Dude I’m so glad this is not me. Someone is about to buy my tread mill off Craigslist thank god it will pay for the garbage disposal and leave me over drafting in my bank… well I thought I was gonna get some ciggerettes with that money. Oh well… I’m gonna be up at the gas station later waiting for someone to walk buy smoking one so I can ask for one ..lol the video is uploading now I left all the gore out cause I figured it would offend someone or put a age verification on my videos… it’s really sick I am glad I did it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

Alright it’s done if you like it please show three people


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 14, 2022)

Dude you can be without a garbage disposal. Our old house didn't have one and I lived there for like 10 yrs no prob. And even though our new house has one, we don't use it much. You don't strike me as a big vegetable eater anyway... could be wrong. But putting a lot of starchy or fatty foods down there is just bad for sink drains in general. left over bread, pasta, rice, and fast food shit can clog a drain bad. Buy a roll of aluminum foil, wrap shit up and store it in your freezer till trash day. 

Anyway... you gotta have a sink that drains well... concentrate on that. You don't have to use a disposal or even a dishwasher. We have both and never even used the dishwasher ever. And again...we only use the disposal occasionally. You could at least prob go w/o it for a while. Only reason mine looked like that was cause previous homeowner. Also not a bad idea to clean out drains from time to time... starting with a few gallons of hot vinegar.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Dude you can be without a garbage disposal. Our old house didn't have one and I lived there for like 10 yrs no prob. And even though our new house has one, we don't use it much. You don't strike me as a big vegetable eater anyway... could be wrong. But putting a lot of starchy or fatty foods down there is just bad for sink drains in general. left over bread, pasta, rice, and fast food shit can clog a drain bad. Buy a roll of aluminum foil, wrap shit up and store it in your freezer till trash day.
> 
> Anyway... you gotta have a sink that drains well... concentrate on that. You don't have to use a disposal or even a dishwasher. We have both and never even used the dishwasher ever. And again...we only use the disposal occasionally. You could at least prob go w/o it for a while. Only reason mine looked like that was cause previous homeowner. Also not a bad idea to clean out drains from time to time... starting with a few gallons of hot vinegar.


The only reason I have it is so I can have a dishwasher. It has a spot that lets the dishwasher hook to it without doing a lot of plumbing. I don’t put food down it. I live in a house built before building codes. So it’s all wierd. It is just so I could have a dishwasher so I didn’t have to redo all the plumbing. I cut a cabinet out lol and just put a dishwasher where the cabinet goes but if I don’t run it ever so often the plumbing gets backed up. I will probably just try to take it off and take it apart later but I’m waiting for my handy man to wake up so I can ask him first before I just start taking stuff apart.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 14, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Alright it’s done if you like it please show three people



Just lovely


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

Thank you so much… unfortunately im getting text from my overly religious family members who are now demonizing me because I listen to this satanic music so they say…. I hate it man I just dont want to be demonized any more… oh I’m so evil cause I covered a slipknot song it makes no sense


High Plains Drifter said:


> Just lovely


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

But my other cousin will play three simple chords and oh he is so great he just upholds the lords marvelous beauty and he is so talented


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 14, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Thank you so much… unfortunately im getting text from my overly religious family members who are now demonizing me because I listen to this satanic music so they say…. I hate it man I just dont want to be demonized any more… oh I’m so evil cause I covered a slipknot song it makes no sense


Fuck them buncha hypocrites and delusional righteous fucks. My wife and I ( just recently) parted ways with a good friend of many years because she became less and less of a friend and more like she was on the Jesus Recruiting Team. We went from talking and spending time with her to her just instead sending us prayers and christian affirming greeting cards and such... like we needed saved. Final straw was when she put us on some christian 'save the sinners' mailing list that I guess went out to other churches and religious organizations. Now almost half our junk mail is for cowboy-churches and christian fellowship meet-n-greets. I'm like okay... We're not "good" enough for us to be friends or for you to talk to us like decent people but instead it's now become your mission to save us from the depths of hell? Okay... sure. Prob didn't help our case that one of the last times I saw that woman I was in the walmart parking lot loudly jamming out to Mr Bungle... still though, fuck that.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Fuck them buncha hypocrites and delusional righteous fucks. My wife and I ( just recently) parted ways with a good friend of many years because she became less and less of a friend and more like she was on the Jesus Recruiting Team. We went from talking and spending time with her to her just instead sending us prayers and christian affirming greeting cards and such... like we needed saved. Final straw was when she put us on some christian 'save the sinners' mailing list that I guess went out to other churches and religious organizations. Now almost half our junk mail is for cowboy-churches and christian fellowship meet-n-greets. I'm like okay... We're not "good" enough for us to be friends or for you to talk to us like decent people but instead it's now become your mission to save us from the depths of hell? Okay... sure. Prob didn't help our case that one of the last times I saw that woman I was in the walmart parking lot loudly jamming out to Mr Bungle... still though, fuck that.


Dude that prayer list is something else though man… it’s just a way for them to air everyone’s dirty laundry. And spread your buisness you live in texas so you know there is more of them than you are of us… you don’t want to be on one of those prayer list trust me… it’s just like ok if your on one your not getting a job or moving ahead any at all. Yea I hate it man I have tried to do the church thing and it’s always like ok Justin quit listening to metal and listen to Carrie jobe only and cut your mind off from the whole world and just have christ with you….it’s just like no I’m not gonna quit listening to metal ok… I’m not a bad person because I do… they make me out to be this evil person it hurts my feelings. Am I really evil for listening to slipknot? It gives me a complex man…..


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 14, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Dude that prayer list is something else though man… it’s just a way for them to air everyone’s dirty laundry. And spread your buisness you live in texas so you know there is more of them than you are of us… you don’t want to be on one of those prayer list trust me… it’s just like ok if your on one your not getting a job or moving ahead any at all. Yea I hate it man I have tried to do the church thing and it’s always like ok Justin quit listening to metal and listen to Carrie jobe only and cut your mind off from the whole world and just have christ with you….it’s just like no I’m not gonna quit listening to metal ok… I’m not a bad person because I do… they make me out to be this evil person it hurts my feelings. Am I really evil for listening to slipknot? It gives me a complex man…..


Yeah dude... Don't listen to that crap from ppl judging you and labeling you as evil. 

The religious anti-rock angle was always a major cringe thing for me. When I was a kid my parents moved from a Presbyterian church ( oh... because they had some scandal thing that happened so a bunch of parishioners left) to an evangelical church which I didn't care one way or another. I was just tryin to get laid. But this new evangelical church had some youth fellowship deal that I rarely went to but I remember they had one that I did attend that was all about evil music. I remember I wanted to check that shit out. What a bunch of mental manipulation going on there. I showed up along with some other metal heads from my school and by the end of the thing, these guys had turned me onto some really good metal and thrash that I'd never heard of before. 

So lol on that but seriously, it was just crazy how we were gonna go to hell because we listened to anti-christian music instead of their approved gospel garbage or whatever. I tried to bring up counterpoints and legit questions and hypothetical curiosities regarding lyrical content, instrumental components like bpm, distortion, genres, artistic expressionism, etc... and all the grey areas and interpretations throughout music in general. 

Man, they wouldn't answer anything in any way that made sense to me... kept quoting scriptures, prayed for me, and even pushed back hard like "well you just need to be quiet". Eventually they felt I was being unruly or argumentative or whatever and asked me to leave. I guess that was because they were having a hard time brainwashing the more impressionable youth with myself and a couple others trying to engage in opposing/ unbiased discussion. 

So I left, but the cool thing was that the other metal-heads left with me as well. I remember thinking how cool that was... I guess that I felt rebellious or maybe like I had struck a nerve i dunno. But yeah, we all went upstairs and outside and smoked cigarettes and talked metal/ rock/ thrash before my mom eventually came and picked me up lol.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

Well I want to admit something when the lockdown happened I thought the world was gonna fall into socital
Collapse so I have saved every empty toothpaste container I have since then because there is still a little bit more in there if you cut the bottom off with scissors.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yeah dude... Don't listen to that crap from ppl judging you and labeling you as evil.
> 
> The religious anti-rock angle was always a major cringe thing for me. When I was a kid my parents moved from a Presbyterian church ( oh... because they had some scandal thing that happened so a bunch of parishioners left) to an evangelical church which I didn't care one way or another. I was just tryin to get laid. But this new evangelical church had some youth fellowship deal that I rarely went to but I remember they had one that I did attend that was all about evil music. I remember I wanted to check that shit out. What a bunch of mental manipulation going on there. I showed up along with some other metal heads from my school and by the end of the thing, these guys had turned me onto some really good metal and thrash that I'd never heard of before.
> 
> ...


I found out about slipknot in a similar way I used to spend summers in Tyler texas and my aunts house… one guy who lived in my aunts neighborhood played guitar and banjo his family was real rich and he got all these awesome music lessons but he used to have to hide listening to metal and they asked him to take me somewhere after church one day im cause he had his license and he was like dude don’t tell my mom what we’re about to listen to we listened to far beyond driven and slipknot first album lol well the dude turned out preety successful in music… he isn’t anyone you would know but he has written songs for a lot of successful bands

Here is his website








MATT, TheBanjoPlayer


MATT, TheBanjoPlayer’s other-worldly banjo playing has received praise from all corners of the musical universe. Matt's unique approach to the 5-string has led him to record and perform with such luminaries as Béla Fleck, Dan Auerbach of The Black Keys, Ricky Skaggs, Jerry Douglas, and Mumford &




www.mattthebanjoplayer.com


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I found out about slipknot in a similar way I used to spend summers in Tyler texas and my aunts house… one guy who lived in my aunts neighborhood played guitar and banjo his family was real rich and he got all these awesome music lessons but he used to have to hide listening to metal and they asked him to take me somewhere after church one day im cause he had his license and he was like dude don’t tell my mom what we’re about to listen to we listened to far beyond driven and slipknot first album lol well the dude turned out preety successful in music… he isn’t anyone you would know but he has written songs for a lot of successful bands
> 
> Here is his website
> 
> ...


He won some national banjo competition and got a gold plated banjo


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 14, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yeah dude... Don't listen to that crap from ppl judging you and labeling you as evil.
> 
> The religious anti-rock angle was always a major cringe thing for me. When I was a kid my parents moved from a Presbyterian church ( oh... because they had some scandal thing that happened so a bunch of parishioners left) to an evangelical church which I didn't care one way or another. I was just tryin to get laid. But this new evangelical church had some youth fellowship deal that I rarely went to but I remember they had one that I did attend that was all about evil music. I remember I wanted to check that shit out. What a bunch of mental manipulation going on there. I showed up along with some other metal heads from my school and by the end of the thing, these guys had turned me onto some really good metal and thrash that I'd never heard of before.
> 
> ...


That’s funny though everyone’s finding out about metal bands at church lol


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 14, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Here is a little clip of death to the divine with the crack smoking guitar player Randy….. it was recorded with a handheld video camera and all you can hear are cymbals



That wasn’t bad at all.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> That wasn’t bad at all.


Yea it was kind of kool band …. We were just crazy kids…..the world couldn’t handle us not music wise but just the ammount of insane


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

I just did a vocal and guitar cover of can you feel my heart…. Dude I found this guy on YouTube that had the same name as me and it was like a country acoustic guitar player it was right after I got my p bass and my interface and I took his song and added bass to it lol I just found the track on my iTunes its kind of jamming


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Part of the words went now I found us ourselves in this bed you just got done giving me head i remember you like you used to


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

He was from texas to lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

I been getting them stems of songs and finishing them with guitar and vocals maybe start a new YouTube trend and call it counterfeit instead of covers


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> lol This was my most recent incident with a disposal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was just a plastic spoon that was in my flour canister it was easy to get out


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

I like this here
You know why I like it cause there riding bikes through the bad side of town and the lyrics are kind of like I guess what’s the word…. I can’t think of the word but I like this on the other side of the tracks type of shit


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

It’s real and not fairy tale bull shit


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

I guess I just miss metal bands being like these crusty dudes that haven’t washed their hair in 6 months and got these gross beards and are just like fuckkkkk youuuuuuuu


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

I don’t like the age of censorship


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I don’t like the age of censorship


We're not in the age of censorship. We're in the age of not letting assholes walk over the weak. If that's censorship to you, you know what side of that fence you're on, friend.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 15, 2022)

Double post.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> We're not in the age of censorship. We're in the age of not letting assholes walk over the weak. If that's censorship to you, you know what side of that fence you're on, friend.


but they are walking over us


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

There pummeling us into the ground


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> but they are walking over us


...define "they" and also define "us".


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Double post.


I noticed you said something about Japan yesterday where you from dude??? What’s it like there?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> ...define "they" and also define "us".


I dunno gas cost to much so that’s they lol and us is me wanting life to be easier


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I dunno gas cost to much so that’s they lol and us is me wanting life to be easier


I found a preety good job I applied for today a oilfield company 0.9 miles from my house I have all the experience to work there…


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I dunno gas cost to much so that’s they lol and us is me wanting life to be easier


Us is me and my dog sweety


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I noticed you said something about Japan yesterday where you from dude??? What’s it like there?


Im from Ohio, friend. 

I'm just not understanding how you were talking about not liking the censorship world we live in, and somehow responding about gas prices.

Hope all goes well for you, bud.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

She’s really old we’re probably gonna have to put her down soon she only eats about once every 2 days. And she is blind and can bearly walk. I just don’t have it in me to kill my best friend ya know


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Im from Ohio, friend.
> 
> I'm just not understanding how you were talking about not liking the censorship world we live in, and somehow responding about gas prices.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you, bud.


Well I mean like if you say one wrong thing and your someone famous they just wipe you off the face of the earth and then when I was in high school you could put anything on YouTube and anyone would see it and now they have all these channels are just the same kind of I don’t enjoy as much anymore they block people from viewing certain channels with ai it’s like the internet is being controlled finally…. Isn’t chiamaira from Ohio?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Im from Ohio, friend.
> 
> I'm just not understanding how you were talking about not liking the censorship world we live in, and somehow responding about gas prices.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you, bud.


Sweety came from Indiana I got her from some people that moved here from there. She was skinny at the end of being homeless I rented a house and got a job washing dishes and I had only had the house for two days no pets allowed but something about her when they told me they needed to find her a home I looked into her eyes and I couldn’t let her go… I had no buisness having a pet then…. She’s been with me for a long time… I promised her I would never let nothing bad happen to her


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Im from Ohio, friend.
> 
> I'm just not understanding how you were talking about not liking the censorship world we live in, and somehow responding about gas prices.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you, bud.


The vet said if she gets to not eating and jsut sleeping all the time and showing now interest in anything it is time…. She never plays anymore all she does is sleep. She don’t have a appetite she is almost 16


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Im from Ohio, friend.
> 
> I'm just not understanding how you were talking about not liking the censorship world we live in, and somehow responding about gas prices.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you, bud.


Her name used to be honey bear but I changed it to sweety


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

I dunno maybe we’re not in the age of censorship


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Hol


CanserDYI said:


> Im from Ohio, friend.
> 
> I'm just not understanding how you were talking about not liking the censorship world we live in, and somehow responding about gas prices.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you, bud


WhoAh attack attack is from ohio!!! Lol kool band


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Im from Ohio, friend.
> 
> I'm just not understanding how you were talking about not liking the censorship world we live in, and somehow responding about gas prices.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you, bud.


Can you play alaska by between the buried and me?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

I have only been to texas mississippi Arkansas Oklahoma and louisiana


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Farthest west I have been is San antonio


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Well I almost made it to alabama but I couldn’t really think of a reason to go there


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

I kind of get anxiety when I travel… especially if I’m by myself I tried to go on a vacation and I did do some activity’s but for the most part I just sat in a hotel room and went to resturaunts. I guess it’s because I been here for so long when I leave I just start panicking in my mind


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Well I watched a lot of Anthony bourdain and saw all the different types of bar b que he ate. Well when I went to mississippi I thought I was gonna be in for some different flavor or something and I was like how is the bar b que sauce over here.. thinking I was far from home she looked at me like I was crazy and was like uhhh it’s cattlemens… bar b que ain’t really that different in mississippi…lol


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Can you play alaska by between the buried and me?


Dude, I actually can LOL one of my favorite songs to show off to people. 

So funny you brought that up.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 15, 2022)

I’ll try and offer you some advice, as I haven’t had an easy life and find some of what you say to be things I’ve thought and felt before. When you feel powerless like sometimes we can, it’s best to focus on the things you can change. Otherwise if you focus on how bad things are and things you can’t control— it will only fuel those feelings of helplessness and frustration. It’s a waste of efforts to think so hard on “them” and how “they” keep you down. Start thinking about the only thing you can control, yourself. Focus your mind what you want to change about yourself and work on that. 

This is a far more productive use of your mind and energy that will greatly help your outlook on the world and improve the relationship between you and yourself. 

Make efforts to take better care of yourself, the simple acts of better self care are like medicine for the troubled mind. Ride that bike, go for a walk, start running. All of these things will cause a profound change in how you feel and help you regain a sense of some control. Constantly thinking about “powers that be” can be a trap. It’s great you spend time playing music, but give some form of exercise a try. As often as you can, it’s the best anti depressant available.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Dude, I actually can LOL one of my favorite songs to show off to people.
> 
> So funny you brought that up.


Damn dude!!!!! That’s bad ass


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’ll try and offer you some advice, as I haven’t had an easy life and find some of what you say to be things I’ve thought and felt before. When you feel powerless like sometimes we can, it’s best to focus on the things you can change. Otherwise if you focus on how bad things are and things you can’t control— it will only fuel those feelings of helplessness and frustration. It’s a waste of efforts to think so hard on “them” and how “they” keep you down. Start thinking about the only thing you can control, yourself. Focus your mind what you want to change about yourself and work on that.
> 
> This is a far more productive use of your mind and energy that will greatly help your outlook on the world and improve the relationship between you and yourself.
> 
> Make efforts to take better care of yourself, the simple acts of better self care are like medicine for the troubled mind. Ride that bike, go for a walk, start running. All of these things will cause a profound change in how you feel and help you regain a sense of some control. Constantly thinking about “powers that be” can be a trap. It’s great you spend time playing music, but give some form of exercise a try. As often as you can, it’s the best anti depressant available.


Ok I’m gonna go do some pull ups and see how I feel


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’ll try and offer you some advice, as I haven’t had an easy life and find some of what you say to be things I’ve thought and felt before. When you feel powerless like sometimes we can, it’s best to focus on the things you can change. Otherwise if you focus on how bad things are and things you can’t control— it will only fuel those feelings of helplessness and frustration. It’s a waste of efforts to think so hard on “them” and how “they” keep you down. Start thinking about the only thing you can control, yourself. Focus your mind what you want to change about yourself and work on that.
> 
> This is a far more productive use of your mind and energy that will greatly help your outlook on the world and improve the relationship between you and yourself.
> 
> Make efforts to take better care of yourself, the simple acts of better self care are like medicine for the troubled mind. Ride that bike, go for a walk, start running. All of these things will cause a profound change in how you feel and help you regain a sense of some control. Constantly thinking about “powers that be” can be a trap. It’s great you spend time playing music, but give some form of exercise a try. As often as you can, it’s the best anti depressant available.


I did three… I’m back in the couch but I’m laughing cause of how much a of a lazy piece of shit I have become and realizing that trying to do pull ups


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I did three… I’m back in the couch but I’m laughing cause of how much a of a lazy piece of shit I have become and realizing that trying to do pull ups


It takes time, just be patient. Work at it everyday, try going for a walk. Then maybe short runs. Recognize that growth takes time, think about how long it took you to get to where you are at today.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

I did 12 sit-ups about 14 push ups and three pull ups and your right instant mind change… I would go for a walk but it is way to hot…I used to walk all the time. That reminds me this kid came walking by last night and he said he plays guitar… I told him to go practice lol


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Well I watched a lot of Anthony bourdain and saw all the different types of bar b que he ate. Well when I went to mississippi I thought I was gonna be in for some different flavor or something and I was like how is the bar b que sauce over here.. thinking I was far from home she looked at me like I was crazy and was like uhhh it’s cattlemens… bar b que ain’t really that different in mississippi…lol



This is for real some of the most legit bbq I've ever had.



tay's bbq moss point mississippi - Google Search


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I did 12 sit-ups about 14 push ups and three pull ups and your right instant mind change… I would go for a walk but it is way to hot…I used to walk all the time. That reminds me this kid came walking by last night and he said he plays guitar… I told him to go practice lol



Wake up early and go, or later in the day once it cools off. Cardio will work wonders for mental health. Seriously.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Do you eat bodacious?


jaxadam said:


> This is for real some of the most legit bbq I've ever had.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tay...j0i390.7095j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8[/URL


http://


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Wake up early and go, or later in the day once it cools off. Cardio will work wonders for mental health. Seriously.


Ok I promise I’m gonna try it tonight…. Where you from dunplestiltzken


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Wake up early and go, or later in the day once it cools off. Cardio will work wonders for mental health. Seriously.


After I jog I’m gonna go out here to the river on the map to be at one with nature that’s my neighborhood


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Just to do something different


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Maybe I will make a YouTube video of walking through the woods probably see coyotes and deers maybe alligators


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Ok I promise I’m gonna try it tonight…. Where you from dunplestiltzken


I live in Eastern Washington, near Idaho/ Washington border.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> After I jog I’m gonna go out here to the river on the map to be at one with nature that’s my neighborhood


You'll find it really calms you down! I think of exercise like taking a drug, one that calms me the fuck down and helps me think more clearly, and feel better connected to myself.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 15, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Wake up early and go, or later in the day once it cools off. Cardio will work wonders for mental health. Seriously.


big +1 on this
I haven't been able to run due to wildfire smoke and I've really been missing it but walks are fine too and better for thinking

drag your sorry carcass out of the house and make it move around every single day, you'll never not be glad you did


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You'll find it really calms you down! I think of exercise like taking a drug, one that calms me the fuck down and helps me think more clearly, and feel better connected to myself.


I would like to see more of the world man I envy people who don’t live in texas in about to sale this treadmill tommorow


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> big +1 on this
> I haven't been able to run due to wildfire smoke and I've really been missing it but walks are fine too and better for thinking
> 
> drag your sorry carcass out of the house and make it move around every single day, you'll never not be glad you did


Dude the wildfire with the big trees I see on the news??


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

I heard back from my wioa application I should be hearing of a career advisor by next Friday… I am gonna look into some things besides cdl as well.. things I couldn’t go to college for because financial aid didn’t cover.. it only covers certain things… but there are lots of trades I could go learn for free with this and I talk to the eligibility counselor today and she told me she did approve it. So all I got is time till things get better. I got not approved last time I tried. My friend Ashley is in school with it now… it’s a free trip to college. No financial aid or anything just free. Workforce innovation and oppurtunity act.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

https://www.dol.gov/agencies/eta/wioa if anyone else wants to get here is information on it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

So me quitting all these jobs. Was really a blessing in disguise cause it kept me in the poor people category. Amit’s now providing new oppurtunity that I wouldn’t have had lol.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

The singing wasn’t very good on my bring me the horizon cover cause it’s to high singing I think I’m gonna experiment with auto tuning and or making it drop tuned and also pitch shifting the synth track so I can sing it in a easier key see if that will be kool


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

I can’t go to low cause it will sound to muddy


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

I made this bmth and it sounds like Danzig singing bmth


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

It worthy of click bait drop a bmth guest starring Glenn Danzig lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 15, 2022)

https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/m6QtAf83hKjsHBRp7
Indunno if I should put it on YouTube or not


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

Wel I guess I’m gonna upload it as a experiment and see if I can beat the copyright claim lol. When I uploaded the drop b lit for the first few days it didn’t have a copyright claim. Then eventually it did but I titled it the name of the song. I’m just gonna leave the actual title of the song out and see if I can beat the system. Not in a effort to claim something that isn’t mine but just to know what all these artificially intelligent sentinials are capable of and find a weakness within them…


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

Maybe there weakness is drop tunings


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

That kind of reminds me of that movie Scott pilgrim vs the world


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You'll find it really calms you down! I think of exercise like taking a drug, one that calms me the fuck down and helps me think more clearly, and feel better connected to myself.


I’m finishing my jog now. Crazy thing dude my neighborhood had these things called curb giveaways. You can leave it third for a few days to repurpose it to someone. Well someone must hav remodeled a whole house. They got a box full of electric motors ceiling fans aluminum light fixtures basically a bang load of aluminum brass copper and electric motors setting out for a curb giveaway I’m goin to get the truck now. I live a mile from a scrap yard.  bout to make some money


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

That’s the good stuff to the stuff you actually make money on


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

Even some bar b que grills and a chair


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

I will tell you the reason I quit walking though my neighborhood as this crime watch called the red dawn alert squad and they’re a little over the top they have harassed me sometimes when I have walked at night. Just driving by asking me where I live and all that. It’s kind of wierd so I just quit walking


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

It weights at least 45


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

I’m gonna do a blood and thunder mastodon vocal cover and guitar cover today… my friend Zac used to always ask me to play it.I would always say no. But I haven’t talked to Zac in a long time…. I know he watches me YouTube channel… maybe that will make him pick up the phone… he used to be real kool we would always hang out with him. Lots of people would then one day he just quit answering the door for people. I know he struggled with opiates really bad. But he got on that suboxin stuff and ever since then he just don’t talk to anyone everyone I ask says he is the same to them to. Every once in a while he will just pop up and knock on my door and hang out and he will be kool. Then he just won’t answer the phone or his door. I haven’t seen him since the last time he just popped up at my house… but I hope he sees it and it makes him want to stop by and visit. I know he struggles with addiction. That’s all it is probably. He just at his house zonked out. My friend tony says he goes to his house and turns off his phone and sets it in a drawer and won’t look at it for months.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You'll find it really calms you down! I think of exercise like taking a drug, one that calms me the fuck down and helps me think more clearly, and feel better connected to myself.


Dude your advice put 95 dollars in my pocket this morning


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

Thank you so much mani feel great to and I ate whataburger!!!!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 16, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Dude the wildfire with the big trees I see on the news??



If it's news from Alaska, then probably yes. The entire world is on fire though.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> If it's news from Alaska, then probably yes. The entire world is on fire though.


Really what part of the world I only saw California….I don’t watch much news though i


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

California always catches on fire …. When I go around my family they try to say it’s god punishing them …. There kind of retarded about that stuff they always try to make everything fit with the Bible. It gets on my nerves.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

California seems better then texas to me


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

Our ocean sucks here it’s brown like a big doodie pool


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 16, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Dude, I actually can LOL one of my favorite songs to show off to people.
> 
> So funny you brought that up.


Man if you have a YouTube channel you should put a video where you break down that intro riff of alaska into sections also I can put it on playback speed.. I’m suprised no one has done this it will get tones of views cause it takes time to learn


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 17, 2022)

Restrings kick ass


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 17, 2022)

I got 8 packs of curt mangan left..when I first got the jazzmaster I’m had string joy and I will say this curt mangans56 gauge is not sitting in the nut as well as my string joy we’re so I’m probably gonna go back to string joy when there gone


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 17, 2022)

I feel curt mangans have a longer life though then the string joy but the string joy are still great


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 17, 2022)

I almost got this blood and thunder cover tracked it’s preety kool this time start with a isolated vocal track and used Howard bensonnvocal plug in to dial it in just like it it sounds really kool I just wish I could play and sing it at the same time I don’t want sing and play no dumb stuff just riffs and sing that’s what I wish I could do


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 17, 2022)

I really enjoyed giving my guitar some love yesterday
It made me feel happy inside


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 17, 2022)

And yes I am the dummy who put a fret wrap on a Guitar with a fat headstock… looks like the only way it’s coming off is if the neck ever comes off


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 17, 2022)

I didn’t even realize fat headstock was part of the specs until after I received it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

It’s been thirty days dude I’m fucking clean lol I’m over here feeling sorry for my self then I looked at the calendar… this is no time to be sad I’m going for a fucking job right fucking now!!! Fuck yes!!!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

I’m about who iron my white shirt and tie inhad from the fancy resturuant and go talk to those mother tickets at the oilfield
Job I will piss in that fucking cup!!!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

Yea I made this video when I first wanted to kill
Myself


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 18, 2022)

I dunno why.. maybe my settings or something but I can't watch some of the video content you post. I sincerely hope that you get that job, dude. You should be pissin clean by now. Seriously, good luck. Oh and looking at your time stamps, you may wanna shoot a little Visine into them creepy peepers before crushing that interview.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I dunno why.. maybe my settings or something but I can't watch some of the video content you post. I sincerely hope that you get that job, dude. You should be pissin clean by now. Seriously, good luck. Oh and looking at your time stamps, you may wanna shoot a little Visine into them creepy peepers before crushing that interview.


Hey I Wana tell you something. I think I enter a different world sometimes… this place I go to I’ve been there before I Wana write this so I don’t forget. But when I go there I walk around my block. But when I enter the secret world the street behind my street is different it’s a paved path walkway. There is a abandoned church that’s listed for sale. Right past the church all of a sudden there is this little mini shopping center. There’s all these people in their shopping and all kinds of stores and right in the middle of the shopping center they have the candy dispensers like at the candy stores in the malls. Now every time I enter this secret world right about the time I get to the candy dispensers this really tall lady who is really nice comes and picks me up and Carrie’s me across her two arms. She looks me all over this time she noticed a little bump on my ear. I told her it’s been there my whole life. She was really worried about it. But just like last time when I entered mysterious world she insisted I go to the nurses station and she carried me all the way there. We had to take an elevator that was filled with people and when we got on the elevator I was half embarrrssed that this lady was Carrying me like a baby. My feet are in peoples face my head is almost against the wall cause I’m horizontal in the air in her two arms. However no one else seems to mind unlike the world I am used to. I am thinking more of this amazing mini shopping center that I have only seen one other time and all the stores In it I want to see. The elevator ride has to be longer than 15 minutes. So with everything that’s happening and my mind in disarray I fall asleep right in her arms in the elevator. Eventually the elevator ride comes to a stop and the doors come jarring open. Me and the lady are the only ones that get off the elevator me still carrying in her arms she finally sets me down. This was the familiar nurses office that we visited before. She says I need a pain pill something for pain but I feel no pain. I tell her that I don’t need a pain pill and she offers me cream instead. I tell her it’s ok the bump has been here my whole life. She insist she squeezes a little on my hand. I rub it on the bump on my ear. Then she gives me another package opens it for me and squirts this blob of cream into my hand. I already know this tall lady isn’t letting me go anywhere without applying the ointment so I just rub it on. I have a big clump of gel ointment all over the side of my face. Then just like last time we have to go to the front desk to get it all taken care of we walk hand in hand and I’m explaining I have no money. She says it’s ok as we pass the candy bowl in the nurses station I grab a rectangle blue wrapper candy that I have never seen before. As we’re waiting for the front desk to do whatever it is they do I eat the candy and realize it’s just some kind of fancy kit kat bar. Then the lady at the front desk takes my hand again we exit the mini shopping center and off the paved walk way and cross the street and amazing I’m right back in my neighborhood on Cherokee street. Still flabbergasted by this amazing world that I have never seen before walking hand in hand with the really tall lady towards anniversary street I begin to talk to the lady about working in the mini shopping center thinking if I’m hired there I will get some directions in how to enter this marvelous place that amazes me. We continue walking and I say to the lady “well I’m not working I live right around the corner now and I was thinking that I could mop some floors clean some stuff I even got a lot of customer service and well…. What I’m gettin at is that if there’s any store in the shopping center that would hire me I would love to work there. About this time we were nearing the curve on anniversary street that y’s into willow springs drive and the very tall lady stopped still hand in hand. She turned to look at me with a very promising look on her face. I got excited to see what she would say about me working at the shopping center and this amazing world and thinking she would tell
Me how to get back so I could see all the stores in this place and uncover all of its mystery. just like that I woke up on my couch just where I was when I went to sleep. I though about anniversary street and I knew this place was not there but it seemed so real. This was the second time I have been there. I couldn’t help but lay there puzzled about how I can get back. How can I uncover the mysterious that lie beyond anniversary street and the secret world I have now entered for the second time.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

P.s. a really hot girl lives on anniversary street her name is McKenzie and she’s a model. I want to bring her a whataburger with mayonnaise and pickles only cause that’s what’s she likes.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I dunno why.. maybe my settings or something but I can't watch some of the video content you post. I sincerely hope that you get that job, dude. You should be pissin clean by now. Seriously, good luck. Oh and looking at your time stamps, you may wanna shoot a little Visine into them creepy peepers before crushing that interview.


Yea I think I’m my dream it was the 19th but it’s only the 18th so I actually have about three more days but I’m here I made it I can see the finish line and I’m in first place I already got both arms in the air


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 18, 2022)

10/10 would read again.

Your posts remind me of this song. Listen to the whole thing.



Lyrics at the end:



Spoiler



I was driving doing nothing on the shores of Great Salt Lake
When they put it on the air, I put it in the hammer lane
I soon forgot myself and I forgot about the brake
I forgot about all laws and I forgot about the rain
They were talking on the 9 and all across the indie band
Across the road they were turning around and headed south with me
It got so crowded on the road I started driving in the sand
My head was feeling scared but my heart was feeling free
The desert turned to mud, it seems that everybody heard
Everybody was remembering to forget they had the chills
Then I heard the voices on a broadcast from up on the bird
They were getting interviewed by some good man whose name was Bill
I'm almost there to Vegas where they're puttin' on a show
They've come so far, I've lived this long at least I must just go and say hello... ''


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 18, 2022)

I wish I had dreams as normal as what you experience. My dreams are beyond imaginable. I'm still limping around from a dream I had a few days ago where my calf muscles on my left leg seized up so bad that I woke up screaming and with tears in my eyes... and I have a pretty high threshold to pain. 

Yeah... get that super-model a whataburger with xtra mayo. You might just be the guy that she's been searching for.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I wish I had dreams as normal as what you experience. My dreams are beyond imaginable. I'm still limping around from a dream I had a few days ago where my calf muscles on my left leg seized up so bad that I woke up screaming and with tears in my eyes... and I have a pretty high threshold to pain.
> 
> Yeah... get that super-model a whataburger with xtra mayo. You might just be the guy that she's been searching for.


Most the time I have fucked up dreams to whenever I don’t do drugs my dreams get really vivid so quitting smoking pot has had me sleeping a few hours and waking up but most the time their nightmares but like the one I just explain to you I think about just getting up and writing them down and writing a book because you know that that dream I just explain to you it could be like some real chronicles of Narnia shit dude maybe I could be like some author or something some like children’s books they’re like really just dreams of some mentally delusional fucking weirdo


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

Anyways I sold my treadmill I got a couple Benjamin’s in my pocket this week. I’m gonna go eat a resturaunts and do some normal people stuff…
I’m feeling a real boy again…. I have no strings on me


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> 10/10 would read again.
> 
> Your posts remind me of this song. Listen to the whole thing.
> 
> ...



Ok I always read and listen to all… I love talking to y’all guys


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

Yea ma


creepymcpeepers said:


> Ok I always read and listen to all… I love talking to y’all
> 
> 
> jaxadam said:
> ...



Man there is some guilty pleasure music I have that is some indie rock stuff… I love heavy music though… I may have said this before. But when I was homeless they let me go to my dads house when it was getting ready to be sold… it hadn’t been lived in 6 years it was all falling apart no running water nothing it was disgusting and my computer was at my moms and they wouldn’t let me have none of my stuff. So I kept telling my mom to put some music on my iPod and let me at least have that cause I had no internet or nothing. She didn’t let it finish uploading and unplugged it before it was done. I had been into downloading music and I downloaded stuff I really didn’t listen to . and I was in the middle of the country east mountain, texas. 30
Miles one way to a city 18 the other way to another.. I spent three years in that delapidated house like that with a little iPod that had foster the people the killers modest mouse fun the pixies all the stuff that I didn’t want was the only thing that was on that iPod lol. And eventually it grew it on me cause it was all I had and I was soooooo isolated then in the middle of nowhere lol. I had one neighbor she was the same neighbor I had when I was a kid… and she was out there all by herself too cause her husband died… but we both got kind of loopy out there. It’s one of those things words don’t do it justice… but if you were there and seen me back then… I remember one time I had this electric clippers thing and I decided I was gonna give my self a haircut and the clippers died right in the middle of the haircut lol and I walked all the way to Longview that day it took a long time and I was there with a partly shaved head hadn’t been around people in 4 weeks probably and everyone was just looking at me like I was insane but I loved it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

Guilty pleasures music is music your ashamed to tell your friends you listen to good song


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

I had no car or no job I just stayed out there I ate a rabbit one time one time we killed a wild hog and ate it lol wild hogs eat all kinds of nasty shit lol


jaxadam said:


> 10/10 would read again.
> 
> Your posts remind me of this song. Listen to the whole thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

Sometime I wish I could go back to the isolation though it’s something else


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

I got sick when I ate that hog though real bad


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

The rabbit was good though


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 18, 2022)

All the fish from the pond were good too it was craziest when we had the snow storm though I had to make fires dude it was insane


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 19, 2022)

Yo my blood and thunder video is uploading now.
It’s preety sic
I busted all three guitars out on this one
The schecter with the fishmans
The hss strat
And the jim jazz 
And plus my vocals sound so good on this one
It’s preety sick for a dude who don’t know nothing about recoridng or editing video really I hope y’all check it out and share it with someone


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 19, 2022)

Here it is if y’all care if not I understand there is bettter stuff to watch I suppose 
It’s just getting me
Better at tracking making these covers is


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 20, 2022)

Another one that I'm not able to watch... I would if I could, dude.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 20, 2022)

It’s ok I’m sure in a few weeks I will look back at all this and think it’s cringe


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 20, 2022)

I thought slipknot new song had some kool parts ine verse riff gonna be fun to olay


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 20, 2022)

http://https


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 20, 2022)

Apt


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 21, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Another one that I'm not able to watch... I would if I could, dude.


J dizzle f.arizzle is my YouTube if you Wana subscribe I’m doig. A collab now with vocals it sounds like megadeth mixed with avenged sevenfold and it’s a song about war or something and children are dying


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 21, 2022)

That place zippy j said they mailed my check finally and I just got a call for some road construction hell I will take it.. even if it isn’t A lot of hours I’m just gonna keep it and be thankful for real
This time. I just really been wanting to get the parallax cause my license ended and I want to get the misha midi drum course but I never have any extra money


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 21, 2022)

My slipknot video got me 6 subscribers so that was preety kool


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 21, 2022)

Bout to go to my interview and your boy got picked for jury duty lol looks like I’m getting a day off


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 21, 2022)

I pick innocent lol


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 21, 2022)

I may have to check it out... thanks. And stay hydrated dude.. Fuck this shit


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 21, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I may have to check it out... thanks. And stay hydrated dude.. Fuck this shit


I know it’s gonna be hot I’m gonna be so sunburnt it will
Be kool though cause even though it sucks in the heat it keeps you ready for anything when you have to work on it I got Camel back though


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 21, 2022)

So pending a drug test which I haven’t done any in thirty days…. I’m getting a job with a company vehicle….


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 21, 2022)

32 days to be exact


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 21, 2022)

I won’t start till the 8th of august due to state proctored orientation


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 21, 2022)

Company gas card lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 21, 2022)

Office is 2 miles from my house


----------



## tedtan (Jul 21, 2022)

Sounds like a step up. Congrats!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 21, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Sounds like a step up. Congrats!


Thanks dude…. Are you a hacker? My brothers hacker name is zero cell


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

I peed in the cup but no results until the lab… I’m kind of scared cause I was chronic marijuana user and it was literally the 31st day of not smoking…but now i’m
Gonna go talk to my career advisor and decide which trade I want to learn… with my background and calling company’s all day im
Having second thoughts about the cdl. Seems I may have some job security issues with my two old dwi’s I’m thinking about electrician or plumber. I know I want a trade for sure. The shortage in truck drivers is the only thing that makes me want to pick cdl and the short school time. I know with other trades no work experience can stop me from getting a job even though I have schooling. It’s a tough decision though.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

I know I’m more interested in operating heavy equipment rather than being. Being a over the road driver… possibly for my city… or a dump truck or something


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

Man you are never gonna believe this…. Wioa career advisor says I’m not allowed to quit a job to go to school. I called and asked for a leave of absence for when school started and the guy just said I think it’s best we part ways. I have to get two pre hire letters to even get into the school and I have got two of them I need one more.. I asked the guy at the job if I could have till mid next week to decide if I took the road construction job..

My brother who always makes fun of me for being the loser of the family is telling me my first pre hire letter is fake. He is always talking down to me. Making me feel like a loser. I though the blue bell
Letter looked preety kool. But blue bell offered me A weekend merchandiser job for while I’m in school. They said none of the schools around here offered anything for plumber or electrician. Good old butthole ville Longview texas can’t even train a in demand trade of electrician or plumber. So just like that.. I’m back at square -75. Trying to make my life better… I have no idea how I’m gonna make this work but this free school man. On something I know I can pass. I need one more pre hire letter that says they would consider hiring me with a challenged background. And then I have to enroll for panola college.. I will
Be applying for food stamps as well 🫤 if I can just get in this school and make it five weeks through the course everything changes.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

My brother is accusing me of faking this letter and saying don Kreuz is a moron… but don kreuz just offered me part time work to help me through school… I think my brother has a black heart…
Maybe don kreuz used a typewriter from 1975 and missed a space bar but don kreuz is helping me achieve my goals.. while my brother just laughs at me and accuses of me faking this letter. Maybe don kreuz collects fancy old type writers or something he’ll I don’t know


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

They can call blue bell and ask for the branch manager and verify it’s real ..


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

I think I’m just gonna give up and take the road construction job. Life is to hard


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

Work till you die… life it’s so amazing


----------



## tedtan (Jul 22, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Thanks dude…. Are you a hacker? My brothers hacker name is zero cell


No, just a boring old business guy.




creepymcpeepers said:


> I peed in the cup but no results until the lab… I’m kind of scared cause I was chronic marijuana user and it was literally the 31st day of not smoking…but now i’m
> Gonna go talk to my career advisor and decide which trade I want to learn… with my background and calling company’s all day im
> Having second thoughts about the cdl. Seems I may have some job security issues with my two old dwi’s I’m thinking about electrician or plumber. I know I want a trade for sure. The shortage in truck drivers is the only thing that makes me want to pick cdl and the short school time. I know with other trades no work experience can stop me from getting a job even though I have schooling. It’s a tough decision though.


One thing to consider with the CDL is that there are self driving trucks being tested now, so if you go that route avoid long haul trucking.

Something like HVAC repair or plumbing may be a better option if you have interest in those areas.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

I


tedtan said:


> No, just a boring old business guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im looking into operating heavy equipment for my city is my goal.dump trucks Bacols


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

Someone just called me and asked me to go set up an event and they’re gonna pay me 75 bucks I’m headed there now so I’m gonna get some bread and get some bread


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

It’s at a winery in Kilgore where all the rich oil people live the families of the people that moved here when they struck oil. It was like the California gold rush all the towns just appeared over night


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

Well it turns out the event is at the alternative school I used to attend lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

Yea this lady maid me 75 bucks to carry 50
Chairs and a 2 tables in a building and says to come back tommorow and she is gonna pay me more. She says she does events and i told her I got to not have a job so the state can pay for my school and she said she can help


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Well it turns out the event is at the alternative school I used to attend lol


Good old alternative school…alternative school didn’t start till 11 am because kids had to come from reigionally schools around so there was no way they could get there in time. Well the reason I went cause this kid named kids fields gave me a tranquilizer and told me it was muscle relaxer. In the middle of chemistry class I was sleeping during a test and the teacher kept trying to wake me up…. He was getting me back for putting colored laxatives on his cupcake that had little round sprinkles on bake sale day


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 22, 2022)

When I gave him the cupcake he didn’t get the shits till he was on a date with the most bad ass cheerleader and there still married to this day there first day he was shitting the whole time lol


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 23, 2022)

Your brother sounds like a piece of work, and it's really shitty that someone who should always have your back is instead a total shitbag towards you and does nothing to help or encourage you. Best you can do is to keep pushing on and doing what you gotta do. Take the construction gig, save up for a few years to get yourself back on your feet, then go back to school when you're in a good spot and are able to. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

Well the program says it reimbursed you for gad


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

Gas***… so it’s just a few more months… I have come all this way to do it. Might as well finish it. I think between the blue bell weekend job and the event setup job I can make it through the course I’m about to make another 100 bucks I been here setting up this event since 630 am and it’s paying 25 a hour


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

Buying us lunch to


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

It’s preety boojey it’s a black people wedding lol… there really nice people.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 23, 2022)

Event setup isn't a bad gig, especially if you don't mind working nights on weekends to do take down. Sometimes the club even feeds you with any left overs. I used to do it in high school but quit after a few months when I realized that I'm a teenager and I want my weekends.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Event setup isn't a bad gig, especially if you don't mind working nights on weekends to do take down. Sometimes the club even feeds you with any left overs. I used to do it in high school but quit after a few months when I realized that I'm a teenager and I want my weekends.


The club owner actually told me that he would take my number and if they got busy I could come do some barbackin while I’m in school so that is three incomes that I possibly have. If you just show people your trying they will help you.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

It’s wierd though that the alternative school is a bar lol


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


>


Exactly what it was like


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

I blew up 350 balloons


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 23, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I blew up 350 balloons


What kind of explosives did you use? 

I'm here all night! 

Good on you, dude for continuing to move fwd. Also I was always the black-sheep of my family cause I moved away and didn't become a dad so that killed our name. Plus I'm weird and that's a big no-no. Sorry you've dealt with similar shit. Even though my sister is a pretty nice and decent person, she's always kinda talked down to me too. I think it came from her being a mom and feeling like she needed to act like a mom to me too... or maybe she just can't turn it off I dunno. Can't stand that shit though. Glad you're still movin fwd on the job front and looking onto other opportunities. Keep it up, dude.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> What kind of explosives did you use?
> 
> I'm here all night!
> 
> Good on you, dude for continuing to move fwd. Also I was always the black-sheep of my family cause I moved away and didn't become a dad so that killed our name. Plus I'm weird and that's a big no-no. Sorry you've dealt with similar shit. Even though my sister is a pretty nice and decent person, she's always kinda talked down to me too. I think it came from her being a mom and feeling like she needed to act like a mom to me too... or maybe she just can't turn it off I dunno. Can't stand that shit though. Glad you're still movin fwd on the job front and looking onto other opportunities. Keep it up, dude.


DUDE!!! Same for my brother.. a lot of the times he did stuff that my dad should of done… one time he bought our house back from auction cause my dad use to set the mail on the cofee table and never open it. My brother just noticed a urgent labeled letter from the property tax office and was like I’m gonna open it and they were saying our house was gonna be auctioned off in 3 weeks and he went and bought it back with his life savings…. But yea my brother is always trying to act like my dad… and talks to me like I’m a three year old …. It pisses me off. Everyone in my family hates metal though and they always try to make me feel embarrassed if I say anything about any band who is that. After a while I realized it was just a pshycology trick to make you feel embarrassed like you like something that no one knows… but now you look at a slipknot show online and there’s so many people there and it’s millions of view. There always trying to get me to play country music like that dude Matt the banjo dude I posted about and I hate country music.. it used to make me cry when I was kid I still remember my mom changing cowboys from hell to a country station when I was 6 or 7 I started crying lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> So I've got three "worked at a gas station before" stories. Two I really wouldn't want to post but this one I will...
> 
> I worked third shift which sucked in some ways but kicked ass in other ways. This dude... some random dude I didn't know for shit came in one night like 2-3am ? And no idea what we were talking about but it was more like hanging out cause no other customers that time of night. And I guess I said whatever magic phrase and he whips out this dugout and starts packing up this bat. So we're passing it back n forth and one of us drops it... completely packed... rolls off the counter and onto the floor and continues rolling right up the the very edge of the drop slot in the floor where it stops. Maybe a little groove around it idk. I about shit. Can't imagine the conversation with boss-man the next day if it had gone in. "I swear somebody told me this would be as good as cash at any bank!". I don't remember about any cameras... probably had a couple but for whatever reason I wasn't concerned. This was like a lotta years ago.


Into the money thing?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

Yea for me I never heard country music and was like I Wana play guitar… I think the first moment was hearing no leaf clover by metallica was the moment I knew…. Then one day I seen something in my dads closet I couldn’t tell what it was. I started digging around and found this old electric guitar and a acoustic guitar. I used to sneak into the closet at night when he went to work and pick it up and make it make noise… I never even knew he used to play it at this point… well as I used to do it at night when he was gone eventually I would want to in the day time as well while he would be sleeping… of course there were a lot of guns in the closet as well.. I think he seen me sneaking off back there.. he caught me in there playing his guitar which at this point wasn’t even really playing… just making it make noise… well he was like you can take all these guitars back to your room… which was technically my first guitar … but I always say it was the Ibanez gio… cause that was my first guitar that was mine… well I went and worked for the lady across the street I fed her and watered her chickens every day and collected the eggs for two weeks.. and she paid me forty dollars and then I went to this pawn shop my uncle worked at and bought a radio shack amp. It even had distortion lol…. It was just a no named brand guitar and the whammy bar looked like a knock off bigsby… it was red and black instead of having a pickup switcher it had two white buttons one was a killswitch and the other one changed the pickups… but it was a strat shape… it’s long gone now I sold it to this guy that mods old knock offs… I wonder how it turned out sometimes he seemed preety impressed buy it when I showed it to him.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

That Christmas was when I got my Ibanez gio


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

It was the greatest Christmas present I ever got next to two go karts my dad built from just frames and rebuilt lawnmower motors for me and my sister but my sisters went faster she weighed more she got 5 Hp and I only had 3 hp… but it was ok cause most the time I just drove hers


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

My mail just ran and I got a check for three weeks of work at the gas station they finally paid me my money… this is gonna pay for me to do all my dot testing and written cdl test. I’m sitting on 550 bucks right now this is the most money I have had since all the unemployment money during the pandemic. This is what i need man this rocks!!! Im going to eat Mexican food!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

I’m still making more tonight when I go help the lady tear down the event….


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 23, 2022)

The drop slot in the floor... a safe for anytime the register had to too much cash. Owner was the only one with keys and he was there every morning to empty it. I never woulda been able to retrieve the bat so I woulda been fucked had it fallen into it. I didn't work there long anyway so whatever. Still though... woulda been fired for sure since it happened on my shift. 

Fuck, dude.. glad you finally got paid but damn... don't go blowing that shit after your south of the border power graze. Seriously you need to do the right thing here and not blow thru it. 

My first guitar came from some dude that was bangin my sister. I thought he was the coolest.. big ass afro, denim, leather, patches, boots. And he played like a fuckin demon ( in my eyes anyway). I guess he dug me too... or maybe he just thought it was cool that I had an interest in playing rock/ metal and I'm sure he knew that I looked up to him. He was poor af and so were we. But he scored a new guitar one day and came down to our house to surprise me with his old guitar... and probably to bang my sister some more. That axe was pretty fucked up... missing some strings and whatever other problems but for me it was the most bad-ass guitar I'd ever held. And he gave me a shitty little practice amp to go with it as well as some picks and a cable. I had to make a strap outta a neck-tie that I stole from my grandpa so I could stand and play. But yeah... that dude set me on the path. His name was George but everybody called him Go Go.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> The drop slot in the floor... a safe for anytime the register had to too much cash. Owner was the only one with keys and he was there every morning to empty it. I never woulda been able to retrieve the bat so I woulda been fucked had it fallen into it. I didn't work there long anyway so whatever. Still though... woulda been fired for sure since it happened on my shift.
> 
> Fuck, dude.. glad you finally got paid but damn... don't go blowing that shit after your south of the border power graze. Seriously you need to do the right thing here and not blow thru it.
> 
> My first guitar came from some dude that was bangin my sister. I thought he was the coolest.. big ass afro, denim, leather, patches, boots. And he played like a fuckin demon ( in my eyes anyway). I guess he dug me too... or maybe he just thought it was cool that I had an interest in playing rock/ metal and I'm sure he knew that I looked up to him. He was poor af and so were we. But he scored a new guitar one day and came down to our house to surprise me with his old guitar... and probably to bang my sister some more. That axe was pretty fucked up... missing some strings and whatever other problems but for me it was the most bad-ass guitar I'd ever held. And he gave me a shitty little practice amp to go with it as well as some picks and a cable. I had to make a strap outta a neck-tie that I stole from my grandpa so I could stand and play. But yeah... that dude set me on the path. His name was George but everybody called him Go Go.


Sounds kool lots of dudes used to come bang my sister lol…. Yea gas station jobs don’t seem to last long around this thread… the check is in my drawer put away for all my cost for cdl school and possibly one new tire cause one is bald but the others got a while. I have gotten used to surviving on nothing… there’s is nothing really to spend it on when you got a few good guitars and don’t smoke bud… I want to get a hipshot shirt though the pink one with black letter would be kool


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

Yea I went to Papacitas and sat on the second floor


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

If you go to monte Pittman a Facebook page there is a picture of him eating with his mom at Papacitas where I was


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 23, 2022)

Yeah... I didn't dig everyone that porked sis but he had my blessing since he'd make time for me to talk about bands and music and stuff. He was one of my first "rebel" role models. And I didn't like most dudes that stiff loaded my sister. She'd make me go outside... even if it was snowing or whatever and lock me out till they'd be spent. Fuckin sucked but I wasn't a squealer so she knew I'd never tell mom. She on the other hand squealed like a pig being pushed through a drain pipe. I always knew when it was just about time for me to be let back in the house.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

Yes I remember those days it was when my dad first started working nights. And I was always having to witness all this stuff 16 year olds did and sometimes even grown men lol.. there was a kool one for me to his name was Greg … he overdosed though…. They found him dead in his truck with a needle sticking out of his arm… when I was in 9th grade he bought me a shirt that said I will not stare at boobies I will not stare at boobies I will not stare at boobies but it was written in chalk like Bart Simpson writing it a thousand times on the board lol. They would never punish a kid like that these days make him write something a thousand times on a chalk board lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Yes I remember those days it was when my dad first started working nights. And I was always having to witness all this stuff 16 year olds did and sometimes even grown men lol.. there was a kool one for me to his name was Greg … he overdosed though…. They found him dead in his truck with a needle sticking out of his arm… when I was in 9th grade he bought me a shirt that said I will not stare at boobies I will not stare at boobies I will not stare at boobies but it was written in chalk like Bart Simpson writing it a thousand times on the board lol. They would never punish a kid like that these days make him write something a thousand times on a chalk board lol


It’s just the 16 year old stuff around where I live is gets smoking speed and stuff …..there was a guy that had a preety elaborate crank operation right by my house when I was growing up that brought a lot of wierd stuff to
My
House cause my dad worked nights and there was a 16 year old girl living there with no parents home.. of course it’s gonna attract tweaked out teenagers… but I didn’t know what was happening I was to young to know what it was… I just knew they were smoking stuff off foil… well when I went back to live at my dads house and I talked about the lady whose husband died next door… I just asked her why everything was so crazy when I was younger and she finally told me that the guy up the road Jerry ran a preety large crank operation which essentially meth but it’s just a brown powder meth wasn’t a thing then…she told me about all the weed my dad had hidden out by our pond in a underground thing they made thereselves. Even took my out there and showed me the little bunker. and it all made sense I was just like ohhhhhh


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 23, 2022)

But that guy Jerry he would hit his kids with boat paddles and would always be shooting and animals and stuff he was really crazy… but when I was older he taught me about scrap metal and showed me how to clean the rabbit that I ate.. he is just one of those people as long as you know not to trust him and keep your guard up you will be on around him


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 23, 2022)

What is happening in this thread. Every page i try to begin reading seems like nonsense. That the point?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 23, 2022)

Yeah I've spent time around plenty of those dudes... but looking back, never for very long for one reason or another. They never seemed to stick around long... running from cops, dealing, trafficking, evictions, break-ups, etc. Was usually pretty glad to see em go even the ones that were cool with me. 

Ya know... Looking back throughout my entire childhood I didn't know anyone [closely] except for this one kid and I. We were best friends and me and him were at a party one time and wound up trying to drive... drunk as shit like 16 yrs old etc... got picked up and taken in and I threw-up all over the cop... actually tidal waved across his desk and splashed up and was water-falling everywhere... fucking puke-tsunami. I was scared shit-less too. I was like grounded for a few weeks and had to work to pay the bill, but my dude get beat pretty good by his dad. I also remember I was mowing the lawn a few days later at my moms house and dude's dad came driving up. He threatened to beat the shit outta me if I didn't tell him where we got the booze. But I seriously didn't know the dude and I forgot coming home that night so no idea where he lived. But yeah there were a few times that I could tell after he'd get beat. He'd be all red-faced and I could tell he'd been crying... felt bad for him of course. But he grew into a pretty mean dude himself. We actually got in a fight a few years later.

And come to think of it I also had a g/f who's dad beat her at least once after he caught us going all in... like front row at the fuck master theater. He tried to get me but I dodged him and hauled ass. That whole thing sucked so bad. Maybe I was blocking it But yeah... ugh. 

Lucky my parents never abused us... nurtured and raised us pretty good although mom was bad alcoholic.. not violent but mentally abusive/ manipulative and she wound up in some bad situations... Shame cause she was a really kind, straight up decent person otherwise. Very giving and hard-working... trying to provide and all that. But yeah, she and my dad both were pretty humane and loving parents. Dad taught me so much about outdoors, animals, and all that which I absolutely loved. Being on a farm was cool too... tons of animals... pets, livestock, and wild things running around and all kinds of good food from the garden and from livestock. I thought veggies at school were gross cause they weren't fresh.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 23, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> What is happening in this thread. Every page i try to begin reading seems like nonsense. That the point?


I'm stuck somewhere between "rock-bottom boredom thread" and the "official sharing is caring thread" but I'm curious to see what creepy says about this... and how many times.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> What is happening in this thread. Every page i try to begin reading seems like nonsense. That the point?


Sure I guess… I guess its just chatting or soemthing Wana know what just happened? I was in this really small town and went to the taco stand and all these cars were there just on the side of the highway… turns out the high school kids decided they were gonna have a block party there… I didn’t even notice the beer pong table until I seen the cops over there checking it out. I think people are getting stupider cause I was smarter than that when I was in high school. For one the cops in Kilgore texas don’t have anything to do. Here is the cops finding the beer pong table. There were 125 kids there easily. Cars all up and down the road… it was preety funny. Tacos were bangin


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

Who decides to throw a massive underage party at a tacos stand in bum fuct Egypt


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

Of course there gonna see you your on the side of the road dude


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

But yea I made bank this weekend helping this lady she bought me tacos filled up my tank and paid me 25 a hour all weekend turns out she is actually a real estate agent in Dallas texas who just does events for her side hustle non rod the other helpers showed up on time and they sent one home early cause he smelled bad. It’s a great weekend for money


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> What is happening in this thread. Every page i try to begin reading seems like nonsense. That the point?


Or I guess it’s just my journey. It started after the pandemic unemployment ended.. inahd a lot of money saved and I took the oppurtunity to invest in my self and get a interface some good guitars and a computer and a mic and some plug-ins… I knew it was a risky decision because I don’t have many skills. I had a good job before the pandemic but I have have such a long gap in unemployment and so much unemployment earnings s lot of good jobs aren’t messing with me plus I was smokin bud… so basically it was a journey through all the crappy jobs I have been getting after being laid off on severance pay and pandemic unemployment.. so going to the dead end jobs has me to where really want to do it really. And plus I have really broke. Im
Just trying to get my life better but also be able to keep all my guitars. So I’m on a journey in life… it’s like on Wayne’s world where he meets the guy in the desert… I think that moment is coming up for me real soon. Well I don’t mean to repeat my self. But yes things are really looking better.. but I know it’s not the end of hard times. It’s all gonna be better soon


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm stuck somewhere between "rock-bottom boredom thread" and the "official sharing is caring thread" but I'm curious to see what creepy says about this... and how many times.


Yea man I know the feeling about people not knowing what fresh food is all about.. they just think this other stuff is normal… fresh vegetableS are awesome I haven’t been able to make it to the farmers market this summer. I drive to the one up in Pittsburgh they have homemade ice cream made from raw milk there in every different flavor with fresh fruit put in it. I ussually go there and get peaches every summer. That’s why I kind of hope for the world to just shut down. I want to go back to being just people who don’t have to have jobs and just live off what is natural… jobs are just a scam. So is money… we shouldn’t have to buy the food the world gives it to us for free. The whole world is a scam


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm stuck somewhere between "rock-bottom boredom thread" and the "official sharing is caring thread" but I'm curious to see what creepy says about this... and how many times.


Yea but the guy i was telling you about who beat his kids I’m with the boat paddle he had two kids one is meth head who is always in and out of prison but the other one has a really awesome high oilfield position and a really nice house he really did good for himself.. he used to always come eat at our house in the mornings cause there was never no food at our house. I remember one time my dad was talking my sister and saying I’m tired of seeing Matt’s ass hang out of my fridge every morning lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> What is happening in this thread. Every page i try to begin reading seems like nonsense. That the point?


I guess another thing is all my friends are older and have family’s.. so when things happen I just Wana tell someone about my day and stuff .. well I just look for an outlet to talk to anyone.. I’m 33. I go to work and no really talks like you talked to people in high school ya know … so it’s just good to have that interaction with a person even if they are unsure of my thread share something about something about yourself while your here….


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 24, 2022)

You gonna have to figure out the quote thing lol. You quoted part of my reply twice but neither of your replies was addressing the quote. j/k just took me a sec to figure out what part of my reply you were addressing in each post. 

But yeah dude... I'm glad you clarified the thread's intent. That was what I took it as... just a place where you could kinda document the stuff you're dealing with. All good and it's been an interesting read to say the least. lol. 

Gotta say though that the work/ scam thing I don't really get. There's nothin wrong with working and developing trade skills, and all that. Lotta people love their jobs/ careers. The scam part of it which isn't really an accurate description but whatever, is what we're forced to pay in taxes as well as our govt's refusal to adjust minimum wage to reflect the rise in cost of living. If companies could offer better incentives... better working conditions, health/ dental, paid leave/ maternity leave, etc... then it wouldn't be hard to be enthusiastic about finding and keeping a job or embarking upon a career. It's discouraging now-days for sure but people gotta work and companies gotta show a profit. But I know what ya mean... sucks the world is so driven by money.

I stayed on a catholic worker farm for a few weeks in the Appalachian foothills... completely off the grid and I gotta say it was a miserable place... And it really wasn't a functioning farm as much as a hippy compound. Nobody had money and therefore they had all kinds of issues. The shit they grew was meager and although they had chickens and goats, they were derelict as fuck. And their kids imo were suffering the most... poor health, no education, no indoor plumbing, no heat, etc and the homes were dilapidated af. That ain't no way to live. I about starved while I was there, cooking up shit that we had to dig outta the ground like onions and potatoes and it all tasted like ass. First real meal I ate was when we hitch-hiked a long long way to a gas station in the middle of nowhere.... tobacco fields as far as you could see. We bought bread, bologna, oranges, cookies, clean water, etc... ate like kings before having to hike back to that creepy farm. That was also where I had one of my experiences having a gun shoved up my nose. Whole thing was a bad trip.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> You gonna have to figure out the quote thing lol. You quoted part of my reply twice but neither of your replies was addressing the quote. j/k just took me a sec to figure out what part of my reply you were addressing in each post.
> 
> But yeah dude... I'm glad you clarified the thread's intent. That was what I took it as... just a place where you could kinda document the stuff you're dealing with. All good and it's been an interesting read to say the least. lol.
> 
> ...


Screw the creepy farm… I would have woken up over the commune leader in his sleep and smothered him with a pillow. But money is anscam
I just don’t understand why we have to pay for it. It comes from the world and the world is our home.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

I’m watching a YouTube video that says Russia is claiming alaska…. That’s a preety big deal….


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

Transmission Control Protocol has now been replaced with quic


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

There actually trying to put a amphitheater in my town that isn’t ran by Christian’s this made me happy… it’s gonna be in the bad side of town but when I go to the place in Dallas it’s in the bad side of town to… guess they crackheads over there will
Be able to boot leg band shirts lol… well this made me happy today… let’s get some metal in this town


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

I love this dude but look at him make a song of this Pentecostal speaking in tounges!!! Fire


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 24, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> What is happening in this thread. Every page i try to begin reading seems like nonsense. That the point?


What is happening in the thread is existential poetry. Something blurring the line between life and performance art, and making us examine and doubt the distinction between the two.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> What is happening in the thread is existential poetry. Something blurring the line between life and performance art, and making us examine and doubt the distinction between the two.


Nice


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

I hope we get the amphitheater though but there are already Christian people saying they don’t want the secular music and people that don’t want the taxes to go up… but screw that I want to see behemoth come play here!! I guarantee you all the church people will
Be there protesting at every metal show but if we went to there church and protested them we would be taken to jail but they can come protest us that’s dumb. They said it will
Be twelve million dollars. They better build that shit I want slipknot to come play here.. it will only be about 6 miles from my house. I’m tired of having to drive to Dallas or Houston to see good shows. If we had a amphitheater I wonder if metal bands would come play. It would suck if no one went and then it will just be country music and other bullshit like dojo cat or whatever it’s called


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

Funding biggest obstacle to 'revolutionary' South Longview amphitheater project


Five years after the idea was first discussed, a proposal to build an amphitheater just off Interstate 20 in Longview is closer to reality — if a $12 million hurdle




www.news-journal.com


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

“Who’s got 12 million”? Pats everyone’s pockets


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

One time puddle of mud played 3 miles from my house…and dying fetus and through the eyes of the dead and drowning pool have played here


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

This is my only concern is will just have crap like this


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> What is happening in the thread is existential poetry. Something blurring the line between life and performance art, and making us examine and doubt the distinction between the two.


It’s all real though…. I’m just telling the story of my journey


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

Matthew mconahay and neal mccoy should donate the money they are rich enough…


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

Does anyone else have any ideas of how to get 12 million?


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 24, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Does anyone else have any ideas of how to get 12 million?


You mean to tell me if someone here gave you the idea to get 12 million dollars that you'd give it to your town to renovate a venue near your crib?

You're a nice soul.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 24, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> It’s all real though…. I’m just telling the story of my journey


Precisely why this thread shines such a pointed, incisive light on the falseness of delineating life and art...


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> You mean to tell me if someone here gave you the idea to get 12 million dollars that you'd give it to your town to renovate a venue near your crib?
> 
> You're a nice soul.


Yea dude!! Slipknot play 6 miles from my house!!! I could maybe afford vip one day


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

I asked Matthew mcconhay on his YouTube he got post Malone to play country songs and raised a lot of money befor


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

But whenever country music artist come down there I’m gonna be selling counterfeit shirts but I won’t do it to any rock or metal
Artist


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)

I’m gonna underbid there merch booths too 10 bucks I got you


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 25, 2022)

It’s all starting to fall into place there’s a waiting list to get into the class the classes. I’m not allowed to quit her job to go to school so Don Cruise a blue Bell said he would work with me he’s gonna let me work in the warehouse until school starts and then when school starts he’s gonna let me be a merchandiser for blue Bell on the weekends that way I can make it financially until the classes start so I’m going to go take my interest level exams for Texas workforce commission and I’m actually switching to the lineman course instead of CDL where I work on the powerlines when the grades go down it’s beneficial because I’m required to get a CDL for Lyman course so I’m getting a double whammy I’m getting the lineman trade plus I’m gonna have a CDL your boys gonna be banking


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 25, 2022)

Plus that lady Kiesha the lady I’ve been working for wants me to come back and work today and make even more money bro I’m killing dog


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 25, 2022)

Also went to jury duty today


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 25, 2022)

Yep just applied to Tyler junior college for the September 6th cdl class.. if all goes well in 5 weeks from then I will have my cdl. Holy shit we made it!!! The zippy j paycheck is getting me two new tires cause Tyler’s cdl
Program pays for my dot physical
And written exam. We’re here we’re working we’re learning. We’re making good life choices.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 25, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Plus that lady Kiesha the lady I’ve been working for wants me to come back and work today and make even more money bro I’m killing dog



"dog is dead 
and we have killed him"
nietzsche probably


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 25, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> "dog is dead
> and we have killed him"
> nietzsche probably


I meant I’m killing it, dog.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 25, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I meant I’m killing it, dog.



I got you, but it was beautiful just how it was


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 25, 2022)

Extreme haiku with creepy:

I got a new job
Zippy j paycheck came thru
I’m killing it dog


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 25, 2022)

They actually put four extra hours on my paycheck also. I’m using it on tires. Thank god the other day it was raining I took a corner at about 5 mph and spun around like 4 times


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 25, 2022)

Driving in the rain
I really need some new tires
I spun like 4 times


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 25, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> It’s all starting to fall into place there’s a waiting list to get into the class the classes. I’m not allowed to quit her job to go to school so Don Cruise a blue Bell said he would work with me he’s gonna let me work in the warehouse until school starts and then when school starts he’s gonna let me be a merchandiser for blue Bell on the weekends that way I can make it financially until the classes start so I’m going to go take my interest level exams for Texas workforce commission and I’m actually switching to the lineman course instead of CDL where I work on the powerlines when the grades go down it’s beneficial because I’m required to get a CDL for Lyman course so I’m getting a double whammy I’m getting the lineman trade plus I’m gonna have a CDL your boys gonna be banking



I'd maybe stay away from the powerlines in Texas, but that's just me...



jaxadam said:


> Driving in the rain
> I really need some new tires
> I spun like 4 times


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 25, 2022)

I will tell you about the dream I had last night though…
I was somewhere I don’t remember a lot of the dream.
But right at the end I knew I was scared wherever I was but instead of it being shaped like a house it was like a really really long hallway.. but all the stuff that would be in a house in the hallway. Just imagine the inside of one of those dodge motor homes that you could drive it realy really long… 
And this dude walked in and something happened I didn’t know what happened but he had a gun and I was stumbling around and he looked down at me and was like I just fuckin shot you in the head twice…
And I managed to open the door and started dying
But right before I died I woke up.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 25, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> I'd maybe stay away from the powerlines in Texas, but that's just me...


Yea black mastodon it’s back to cdl now cause it’s the only one they have openings for in the short amount of time… I can’t afford to wait till January to do this stuff I’m just trying to get in and out I called every college around here and Tyler junior college is the only one that had a opening so quick… so tjc it is… Tyler is a much better town any way… it’s a lil bigger then Longview and everyone I know that went to school there say they like it better the. Kilgore. Kilgore is just blahhh no one ever has the answers for anything there… I have been waiting on a call back from them for three days and I called tjc and got answers right then and there… so yea but like I was talking about operating heavy equipment right down the road from my house on this highway 42 it’s just nothing but oilfield company’s that got yards full of heavy equipment so I think I’m doing the right thing going to school for something that is abundant in my area. May have to some some otr at first to get my dude leveled up but it will pay off in the end.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

I got all my pre hire letters turned in. All I need to do now is a intake appointment and a placement test. Then I will be good to start on September 6th at tjc fuckkk yeaA.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

I will be eligible for food stamps and the gas will be paid and I will have a job to do.. money problems are about to be gone. This is what govenrment benifits are for to move to the next thing. Not to be a leach and just live off them for your whole life.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 26, 2022)

Got 99 problems
But Sanderson Farms ain't one
Don't drive on the grass


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Got 99 problems
> But Sanderson Farms ain't one
> Don't drive on the grass


Yep but that supervisor that sends people home early I hope he enjoys his job because in a few months I will have a better job


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

Chilling with the mix dude


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

Yea I come up here and chill with this dude jim he plays like tosin abasi


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

They got a amp Alex lifeson used in rush up here


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

I try to put a picture but it says it’s to large


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 26, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> it says it’s to large


Story of my life


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

Church2224 said:


> Story of my life


I know I wanted to share it here…it’s preety kool amp some collector had it.. they got this room at the top of this church in my town it’s the oldest church in my town has 92 foot ceilings… but they got this room up there they call jam haven… and this dude jim plays like tosin abasi and has a bunch of songs and said he would let me be rhythm guitar… I was gonna do bass at first but I’m one of those guitar players that wanted to do bass and I just wan play rhythm I’m not a shredder I just jam slipknot and stuff so…. But yea they got that Alex lifeson amp that he used on your up there and it’s gonna be the amp jim uses for that project.. but they got three drum sets and several bass amps and it’s just gonna be group lessons/ jam sessions/ Jim’s metal
Project… up there in jam haven.. it’s a room all the way at the third floor… I tried to do the praise and worship thing but I just don’t like it really ya know… it’s not what I want to do… so he made jam haven for people that want to play music but don’t really Wana do the praise and worship stuff… it’s gonna be tight… he said he may pick some Hendrix songs and we all go learn as a group during the week and meet up and play em and stuff like that..


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

He says like Van Halen but jam haven


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

Ok there we go this is a amp Alex lifeson used on tour with rush my friend Jim is gonna use it in this metal project we’re gonna do


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

I just go down there to hang out with Jim sometimes… they always ask me to go to church but I feel wierd there… they said I could go learn the mix board up there I may do that….


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

They got a Bose pa and a couple half stacks also up there all the other stuff I said to


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

The dude just donated the Alex lifeson amp to the jam haven I asked Jim and he said he went to his house and he is really rich and has a living room full of amps behind all these glasss cases… another wierd thing about my town is a collector had the dukes of hazzard car here


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 26, 2022)

hey y’all Wana hear some crazy shit??? So my brother is a professor at the college and teaches information technology mainly liniux classes… as a side gig he is a consultant for homeland security basically troubleshooting us governement networks for when there hacked. But he has been told that there is a possibility that one of his students is a Russian agent from a source that he is not allowed to tell me who it is…. Isn’t that crazy dude!!! I’m probably shouldn’t even be saying this. It’s crazy to me though


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 27, 2022)

PRAY FOR THE LITLE ONES (music by igor mikhailov)


vocal collab i did with igor mikhailov john strange and me lyrics by john strange




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





Did my vocal collab


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 27, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> hey y’all Wana hear some crazy shit??? So my brother is a professor at the college and teaches information technology mainly liniux classes… as a side gig he is a consultant for homeland security basically troubleshooting us governement networks for when there hacked. But he has been told that there is a possibility that one of his students is a Russian agent from a source that he is not allowed to tell me who it is…. Isn’t that crazy dude!!! I’m probably shouldn’t even be saying this. It’s crazy to me though


"Are you a Russian Spy?"
"Niet. I mean- NO, I am just innocent Amyerican boy, trying to make it in your-I mean OUR- beautiful Amyerican country learning Lyinux"


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 27, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> "Are you a Russian Spy?"
> "Niet. I mean- NO, I am just innocent Amyerican boy, trying to make it in your-I mean OUR- beautiful Amyerican country learning Lyinux"


Right??? It’s crazy shit… but sometimes my brother says wierd shit like how do you know I’m not a Russian spy and when the war first started he was all on putin side saying he is against globalist. I dunno dude… maybe they need to check my brother out. It’s crazy he got a security clearance. If it wasn’t for him being blind in one eye I bet you he would work for the … or the nsa


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 27, 2022)

He thinks he is gonna run for president I just laugh at him when he says that…. Then he says well jimmy carter was a peanut farmer… he will never be the president… it won’t be good for anyone but the southern baptist church if he is cause he is very judgmental


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 27, 2022)

Apparently anyone can be president as long as they're born in America and loud enough, but for everyone's sake I hope your brother doesn't get into politics if he was siding with Putin and is a southern evangelical type.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 27, 2022)

Apparently anyone can be president as long as they're born in America and loud enough, but for everyone's sake I hope your brother doesn't get into politics if he was siding with Putin and is a southern evangelical type.


BlackMastodon said:


> Apparently anyone can be president as long as they're born in America and loud enough, but for everyone's sake I hope your brother doesn't get into politics if he was siding with Putin and is a southern evangelical type.


you don’t want him to be president. He is very computer networking. Although he is always making these predictions that never come true… I used to listen to him when I was younger but over the years we all his prediction come true I just am thinking man you better get back to your packets on your computer screen. Cause networks is the only thing you understand.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 27, 2022)

If he ever did get to be in the runner up I wouldn’t vote for him even though all the benifits my family would get. I would not do it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 28, 2022)

It’s really hot this summer this dude here in this video plays guitar too he lives by me
His pigs died from how hot it is
Lots of people are having to sale off all their beef cause of the drought


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 28, 2022)

I know that high active auroral research project has claimed that is no longer a thing but I wonder if foreign countries weaponize this against us. It seems perfect timing for the inflation, pandemic, supply chain issues and economy problems.. for drought and weather issues to become a factor… why invade a country and use man power when you can just control the weather… make them here voices and a number of other things by sending by sending high frequency waves into the ionosphere. I know if most people who haven’t done there research will say I’m bat shit crazy but it’s worth giving it a read and you may be amazed by what you may find.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 30, 2022)

Check these lyrics out

The rise of bad feelings
point your finger
Shamed, i cant reach your pedestal
So judgmental
Biggots oppressing opposing minds
Captive to entities that suppress all that’s living
Despised criticized internalized we must rise to admnister commands demise

Give us our lives
Defile your despotism
Can conquer your might
To subdue your strength within 
Sieze your grasp what lies within the 
Mind eye



Assimilation
Absorb the strength we have inside 
Conformities
Docile to your way of life
Lie down or standup
To take what has been taken 
It is your fate to not become forsaken


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 30, 2022)

The first line is the song title I got it off YouTube I almost recorded the vocals to I just got to make a bridge but it’s just gonna be talking


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 30, 2022)

I think it’s a Chinese band or something but if it is they will probably be taken to the gullagh if they post this shit


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 31, 2022)

Dunno if anyone is still reading this but if you watch my YouTube channel a collaboration with the bass player of drowning pools nephew is going to be underway soon… I think we have decided on a lamb of god cover…


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 31, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I know that high active auroral research project has claimed that is no longer a thing but I wonder if foreign countries weaponize this against us. It seems perfect timing for the inflation, pandemic, supply chain issues and economy problems.. for drought and weather issues to become a factor… why invade a country and use man power when you can just control the weather… make them here voices and a number of other things by sending by sending high frequency waves into the ionosphere. I know if most people who haven’t done there research will say I’m bat shit crazy but it’s worth giving it a read and you may be amazed by what you may find.



I live in AK where the HAARP program is/was located. They used to run tours once a year that were first come/first serve.

I can assure you that HAARP doesn't do any of that, though, for the simple fact that if it did all of us living nearby (geographically speaking) would know all about it, and we'd already be weaponizing it while claiming it as research for climate change mitigation. HAARP was defunded in all likelihood because it _couldn't _be monetized or weaponized, god knows we don't defund perfectly good weapons programs in this country. Hell, we don't even defund the bad ones (or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the F35).

Also we have done experiments with high atmospheric ionizing radiation that are fully declassified, check out Starfish Prime if you don't already know. Point being, it's just not very likely that HAARP is a secret mind/weather control project, or that it's "secretly" doing things we've already tried publicly. Occam's razor and all.

The military does all kinds of legitimately crazy shit in AK that makes most conspiracy theories sound tame anyway. Mysterious irradiated lakes with sunk helicopters, buried miniature nuclear reactors, injecting indigenous populations with experimental iodine treatments without informed consent, etc.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 31, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I live in AK where the HAARP program is/was located. They used to run tours once a year that were first come/first serve.
> 
> I can assure you that HAARP doesn't do any of that, though, for the simple fact that if it did all of us living nearby (geographically speaking) would know all about it, and we'd already be weaponizing it while claiming it as research for climate change mitigation. HAARP was defunded in all likelihood because it _couldn't _be monetized or weaponized, god knows we don't defund perfectly good weapons programs in this country. Hell, we don't even defund the bad ones (or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the F35).
> 
> ...



To be honest I was just listening to that show with that guy he used to be a Navy seal wrestler they had all them TV shows but good to know it’s not a weapon hey man have you seen that stuff on the news about Russia is trying to claim Alaska now and they have like billboards in Russia that saying they’re gonna claim it next If they do man you better tell me what’s going on up there if they go over there well yeah have you ever met the dudes and 36 crazy fist I love that band?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 31, 2022)

We finally got some rain anyway though last night it was kool


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 31, 2022)

jaxadam said:


>


I know I say cool like I’m in the 1990s still lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 31, 2022)

I’m retro


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 31, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> have you ever met the dudes and 36 crazy fist I love that band?



the craziest thing about 36 crazy fists is that there are not actually 36 of them


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 31, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> the craziest thing about 36 crazy fists is that there are not actually 36 of them


Yea I wonder how they made there name… funny thing when we first got our apple computer was a kid I acccidnetly clicked buy on the song installing the catheter and my dad was like I told you not to buy nothing!!!!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

Man I had to tell my brother that this is the end of our relationship and I can not talk to him anymore. And I’m sure this is going to be the very last time. After I made these vocals for
This song and he constantly telling me how my music evil and I worship satan and that I’m gonna die and he is gonna live forever. I respect his beliefs I don’t see why he constantly has to tell me my music is evil to the point where it ends relationships I really hate being called a satan worshiper cause I make a growling sound with my voice and make my
Guitar have a distortion sound. The truth is I have never played any music besides metal and if I had to play real
Music I wouldn’t know the first thing about it. Well my dads sister had to have a religious intervention about ten years ago. Her family thought she was taking everything to far. Now my brother is to that point with me. When your sitting there calling your family evil and telling them they worship satan and saying your gonna burn in hell… well I told him I’m not a Christian I’m not a Jew I’m not a jehovas witness I’m not a republican im not a democrat I’m not anything that people belong and I don’t want to be I just want to be myself and I don’t Wana be demonized it’s just don’t make sense it was the koolest thing I ever made it sounds awesome it makes no sense to me… I don’t believe religion.. I cut off plenty of chickens heads and when there dead there dead that’s it!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

it would be funny to prove his reasoning is crap by playing the exact song in soem church style and him say he likes it I don’t know why I care what he thinks. Only thing is… these crazy religious family members go out of there way to make you feel pain when you denounce god to them. There will be ramifications actions At some point that makes things harder for me. They will say it’s gods doing but it will be done by their hand.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 1, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I don’t believe religion.. I cut off plenty of chickens heads and when there dead there dead that’s it!


Thank you for another golden nugget of profound wisdom.  

Also PSA all music is real music, anyone who tells you otherwise secretly hates themselves, always tell anyone who shits on your creativity to fuck off.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Thank you for another golden nugget of profound wisdom.
> 
> Also PSA all music is real music, anyone who tells you otherwise secretly hates themselves, always tell anyone who shits on your creativity to fuck off.


It’s not the fact that they shit on my creativity that’s not what I care about. It’s their justifications when I defy them.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

I mean honestly who is crazy the guy that says he is gonna live forever… or the guy said ok welll what about when dad died or what about when grandpa a
Or aunt sissy or grandma Frankie died


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 1, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> It’s not the fact that they shit on my creativity that’s not what I care about. It’s their justifications when I defy them.



my dude you can't control other people and you aren't responsible for their nonsense, don't let them live rent free in your head. 

it sucks that your family seems to treat you poorly but you gotta look out for creepy man nobody else is going to.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

And then I’m sorry to rant here as well but in the past plenty people have been put to death because of religion and in other parts of the world they still are… if I would have lived in the past I would have been killed so who is more evil them or me?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

The funny thing is the lyrics aren’t about satan it’s about them all of them most of the time are


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

The rise(title)
Stigmatize
Shamed, i cant reach your pedestal
So judgmental
Bigots oppressing opposing minds
Captive to entities that suppress all that’s living
Despised criticized internalized we must rise to admnister commands demise

Give us our lives
Defile your despotism
Can conquer your might
To subdue your strength within
Seize your grasp what lies within the 
Mind eye

Assimilation
Absorb the solidity we have inside 
Conformities
Docile to your way of life
Lie down or standup
To take what has been taken
It is our fate, we will not be forsaken

Brothers and sisters
What is within us is the power we hold
We must not let go after all of our struggle

Procure the rise
Dissolve the lies



Finally finished it  in your face overly judgmental Christian’s!!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/YPhQqTpxR9PHcVyv9 there is a mixed version that is much better but I’m waiting to see when he says it’s done  it sounds sweet


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

I passed my test!! I made. A 7.9 on math lol I did very bad in language and good in reading but I passed !!! I’m goin got cdl school!!!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

“I am goin” yul brenner”
- cool runnings


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 1, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I passed my test!! I made. A 7.9 on math lol I did very bad in language and good in reading but I passed !!! I’m goin got cdl school!!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 1, 2022)

Will check out your song later but Congratulations on passing that test!

You know bro gonna be prayin when he sees THIS behind him one day...


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Will check out your song later but Congratulations on passing that test!
> 
> You know bro gonna be prayin when he sees THIS behind him one day...


Haha let’s see if you live forever after this!!!!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

I spent my zippy j. Check on two back tires and the guy at the tire shop let me hail all his old wheel Weights to the scrap yard


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

Man I got back with his bucket he was like I was gonna see if you brought my bucket back and I was gonna let you haul all my old rims lol…. Man 308 dollar scrap yard trip… yea essay is kool man I always going down there and bs with him I been telling him about school and stuff… he says he’s got another load for me later during the week I am uplo


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 1, 2022)

Creepymcpeepers for president 2024


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Creepymcpeepers for president 2024


I couldn’t handle the responsibility. I am
Uploading a YouTube cideo of the 308 dollar scrap load I love the scrap yard man it get me fired up


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 1, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I couldn’t handle the responsibility. I am
> Uploading a YouTube cideo of the 308 dollar scrap load I love the scrap yard man it get me fired up



I'm on the edge of my seat here


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 1, 2022)

It says 4 hours remaining it just keeps taking forever and not moving


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 1, 2022)

'Creepy Breaks The Internet' in theaters soon!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 2, 2022)

Never gonna believe what just happened hipshot just sent me 108 refund I was supposed to get a long time ago they said it wouldn’t let them refund probably cause I have a new bank card now… I got to figure out how to get this money off pay pal and the tire dude wants me to haul some more cracke rims… I’m banking this week


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 2, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> 'Creepy Breaks The Internet' in theaters soon!


Yea I had to put it in shorts cause it was taking forever and I would have rather uploaded the rise


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 2, 2022)

Y’all should check this out… hey is John strange soemone in this thread or on this site???


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 2, 2022)

I sent a tailpiece back to them over ‘months ago(hipshot) cause I accidently bought it. I even tried to list a bundle with the tailpiece some emg and a epiphone with a broke neck seeing if someone would want to use a neck they had and piece it together… I still have no idea what to do with this epiphone with a broke neck it’s got a case and everything some one gave it to me for free. I got some emg that could go in it from my schecter mod does anyone have any clues… I know that epiphone is known for broke necks


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 2, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> 'Creepy Breaks The Internet' in theaters soon!


Dude they gave me a ice cream sandwhich in my job interview at blue bell


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 2, 2022)

I can’t believe how productive I am when I don’t smoke bud man…


----------



## bostjan (Aug 2, 2022)

Things are looking up!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 2, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Things are looking up!


For sure I’m here to take a drug test for blue bell and I’m not worried about it I got my acceptance letter for school I am getting my job I have this refund from hipshot finally and the tire guy helps me with scrap
Metal it all worked in the end. All my worrying was for nothing just my anxiety getting the best of me. If anyone else Is on my shoes ever I would tell them it is darkest just before the dawn never give up and shows initiative. It’s only a matter of time before people will take notice of you. The acceptance letter said the school was 6000 bucks… I achieved all this for nothing and the state is even paying my gas.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 3, 2022)

Preety f***** for a childrens book


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 3, 2022)

My teacher read it to me and turned off all the lights and I got scared


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 3, 2022)

Well I’m gonna turn 34 at 8 am today…. And I’m still reading childrens books and listening to music from the 00’s I even still where some of the same shirts I had in high school….


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 3, 2022)

Happy Birthday, dude. Have a good one.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 3, 2022)

Me and James Hetfield have the same birthday!!!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 5, 2022)

wrote some more kool lyrics

*Invasion*

I feel like im’ in a dream
At sights all around
Norms and ideals in which we 
feel morally bound
Logic of appropriateness
differentaites the resistance
From Monstrous attrocities


You can not break my soul
When you exercise control
No they will not take hold
my mind holds onto hope


Genocide is plaguing
This Land they found
Oppressive regimes restricting
Movements all around

Ahhhh

Freedom is within your soul
Enduring the struggle take control
Diminish tolerance
Mobilize resitence
No you will not control


i want to be put to death for my songs one day


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 5, 2022)

They just called me and told me I passed my drug test. I been preety productive…. Been smoking cigs like crazy though. All I got to do at blue bell is just go to the grocery stores and fill up the coolers with ice cream. See this is what I mean about a job.. not none of this crazy stuff killing chickens or dealing with crack heads in the ghetto… this a job man… thank Whatevr it is that makes this possible… welll I’m the one that did the work applying driving to find the job peeing I man the cup so thank me and the people that hired… they work with my school hours and everything. Thank everyone body in the thread for positive words in a very tough time in my life… I still got my guitars lol 🫵🫵🫵🫵🫵 And also thanks just for listening…. Or reading..


----------



## tedtan (Aug 5, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 5, 2022)

Yep.. congratulations, dude! I know it ain't like this but I'm visualizing you wearing like a white outfit with a little bow-tie and lil hat or whatever... driving the ice-cream truck jamming out to whatever annihilating shit coming from the speakers.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 5, 2022)

Love reimagining the line from Fear & Loathing as an inspirational quote: "God didn't do that, you did it."



Happy birthday bud, and congrats on the job. This song took on special significance to me on my 34th.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 5, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yep.. congratulations, dude! I know it ain't like this but I'm visualizing you wearing like a white outfit with a little bow-tie and lil hat or whatever... driving the ice-cream truck jamming out to whatever annihilating shit coming from the speakers.


Like the coal chamber dude? Actually I get drive my own vehicle and can wear just regular old clothes


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 5, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Like the coal chamber dude? Actually I get drive my own vehicle and can wear just regular old clothes



that's no reason you couldn't dress up like the ice cream man anyway


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 5, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Love reimagining the line from Fear & Loathing as an inspirational quote: "God didn't do that, you did it."
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday bud, and congrats on the job. This song took on special significance to me on my 34th.



Dude I have a picture in my ex gf photo book somewhere where I dressed up like johnny depp in fear and loathing they had a hat rack in this tiki bar they had and had the same hat


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 7, 2022)

Did a bad ass vocal thing over sailing before the winds instrumental…


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 10, 2022)

The roof the roof the roof is on fire we don’t need no water let the mother fucker burn… did my first day at work.. they have agreed to also give me three days a week warehouse work until I start school… love it dude. They also told
Me they would me be a driver… that 50 k a year


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 10, 2022)

Ballin


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 10, 2022)

Best ice cream flavor ever made.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 10, 2022)

Me and my old bass player made ammends today. We got into a argument in some YouTube comments today… he actually went out and bought A bass for himself. I’m proud of him for investing in his self… I really believe in his songs and his riffs. I just wish he would show more initiative to make his life better. Well we got into a argument cause he says our old band was his sound and I made up a lot of riffs for that band… well let me not be so egotistical for a second we all did… it’s not right for him to take all the credit … but I just emailed him and told him I don’t ever want to argue about death to the divine again.
That bands already rotted in the ground inside it’s coffin. It’s a skeleton
We’ve been friends for to long for some dumb stuff like that.. but like arguing on the comments like jeez dude come to my house, call me, email me lol you know what I mean… let’s argue anywhere else but there please lol


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 10, 2022)

Good for you man. Everyone should talk their issues out in person sharing a bowl of Blue Bell Magic Cookie Bar.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 10, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Best ice cream flavor ever made.


I never even see it. Gonna be working in -20 freezer tommorow


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 10, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I never even see it. Gonna be working in -20 freezer tommorow



I can't find it anywhere anymore. If you can get your hands on some and some dry ice, I'll pay a small fortune.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 10, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I can't find it anywhere anymore. If you can get your hands on some and some dry ice, I'll pay a small fortune.


Yea I will look in the warehouse tommorow I get it for five bucks a big size container…


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 10, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I can't find it anywhere anymore. If you can get your hands on some and some dry ice, I'll pay a small fortune.


Dude I would probably send it just cause I think it’s kool to be able to connect with people like that over the internet


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 10, 2022)

I don't want to give away any secrets, but you take that ice cream, put a little Magic Shell, some crushed pecans, and a tiny pinch of sea salt and it's like what in the fucking fuck.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 10, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I don't want to give away any secrets, but you take that ice cream, put a little Magic Shell, some crushed pecans, and a tiny pinch of sea salt and it's like what in the fucking fuck.


Dude you should ask the store to look in the back because we only stock the most popular flavors. I seen so much stuff they had in the back today that they didn’t even stock… although I didn’t see any of that flavor. It may be discontinued. They have 83 flavors and I only see maybe 10 flavors so there is some kind of secret or something cause where are all these flavors at?


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 10, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Dude you should ask the store to look in the back because we only stock the most popular flavors. I seen so much stuff they had in the back today that they didn’t even stock… although I didn’t see any of that flavor. It may be discontinued. They have 83 flavors and I only see maybe 10 flavors so there is some kind of secret or something cause where are all these flavors at?



Well hopefully you’ll move up in the ranks quickly and will have some input on new flavors. I’ve got some ideas….


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 11, 2022)

No magic cookie bar


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 11, 2022)

There’s me in the warehouse lol -20
In there


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 11, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> No magic cookie bar



Well that’s the worst news I’ve heard all year!

We need to up your selfie game though…. Let’s get a gofundme started for a selfie stick.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 11, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Well that’s the worst news I’ve heard all year!
> 
> We need to up your selfie game though…. Let’s get a gofundme started for a selfie stick.


Go fund me?! I got a job now…it may be one of those seasonal flavors they do… but there some flavors I never even heard of uo there in threee gallon buckets. They sale ‘em to resturaunts and stuff my friend is about to pay me 50 bucks to give him a guitar lesson what should I teach him the musical alphabet three chords the major scale formula and how to hold the pick? That a good first lesson?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 11, 2022)

What’s kool about blue bell drivers is that they get started at 2:15 am and load there trucks when they get back so there off by 10 or 11 am


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 11, 2022)

Soemtimes a little later like 1 one clock


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 11, 2022)

Yea I taught my friend a guitar lesson I taught him constructing minor and major chords scale degrees the c major scale which chords belong to the major scale and then I taught him to read tabs how to slow down songs on YouTube and to use the song while viewing the songsterr tab to learn songs and then I showed him angels petrelli YouTube channel and I told him to start with a string every day and use his diagnostic musical
Alphabet aid to learn the notes on each string. I said from there we would be able to get more in depth on chords cause I only helped him construct c major chord. And then taught him what a flat third was and how that made a minor chord. I also told him to work on finding the second position shape of the major scale so
Starting with d and ending on d. I hope that was a good lesson. I don’t really know how to teach someone so I hope I didn’t rip him off. I hope he practices learning his notes. And learning all positions of the c major scale. It kind of sucked cause one high e string was broke on his guitar so had trouble teaching him d minor chord.  well let me know if you think there was something else I should have taught him and I will teach it to him for free


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 11, 2022)

But it was kind of rewarding becuase when I was teaching him c major chord construction I seen a light bulb go off in his head like he understood and he was like that’s how you do it lol… so that was kind of kool to


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 11, 2022)

Ask him what he wants to learn, and if you can, teach him that. 

Congrats on the new job.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 11, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Ask him what he wants to learn, and if you can, teach him that.
> 
> Congrats on the new job.


He wants to learn Black Sabbath and chords lol I showed him also how to bend the string behind the nut


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 11, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Ask him what he wants to learn, and if you can, teach him that.
> 
> Congrats on the new job.


Thanks dude…. It’s so relaxing when there is no work at this job you get to sit down… I have no idea why gas stations make you stand all day long… they make money from selling there products to people. If no one is in there buying anything then there not making money. They act like there loosing money if your sitting down. There not. They just want to make it that much more difficult. We can even eat freee ice cream. In the break room they have a freezer with pints and ice cream sandwhiches. That was the first thing they showed me was where the free ice cream was.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 11, 2022)

They just put the damaged stuff in the freezer and let the employees eat it


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 11, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> That was the first thing they showed me was where the free ice cream was.



I used to work at this fancy restaurant and they'd have me inventory the freezer because everybody else sucked at it, and when they'd have me train the Bulgarian kids they hired for the summer the first thing I would show them was where all the frozen desserts were and how to eat them with nobody noticing


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 11, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I used to work at this fancy restaurant and they'd have me inventory the freezer because everybody else sucked at it, and when they'd have me train the Bulgarian kids they hired for the summer the first thing I would show them was where all the frozen desserts were and how to eat them with nobody noticing


Yep, I still remember purposely damaging the cheese cake at Outback Steakhouse so I could eat it cause can’t sale if it was ugly and then when the ice cream was almost gone eating with my fingers before I threw it away at dish cause you cant give them a shisty scoop of ice cream


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 12, 2022)

I finally found someone that remember magic cookie bat they said it went away when the listeria outbreak happened


jaxadam said:


> I don't want to give away any secrets, but you take that ice cream, put a little Magic Shell, some crushed pecans, and a tiny pinch of sea salt and it's like what in the fucking fuck.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 12, 2022)

Another cool thing about this job is that there is no possible way you can stay in -20 all day so they make you take long breaks and take turns loading trucks. And sometimes your waiting on drivers. To get there so you get to sit down and eat ice cream or go get food. The Attitude of the people in a place like this is a complete different thing. Everyone is happy cause they treat you like a human being


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 12, 2022)

One dude here has slipknot lyrics tatoo on his chest.. funny thing is I came around the corner just when him and another dude were talking about how long tommy lee schlong was so I just acted like I didn’t hear that and moved right along. Lol


----------



## tedtan (Aug 12, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> my friend is about to pay me 50 bucks to give him a guitar lesson what should I teach him the musical alphabet three chords the major scale formula and how to hold the pick? That a good first lesson?


I thought this posted yesterday, but it looks like it didn’t post. 



It’s hard to say without hearing your friend play.

If your friend doesn’t already play, just show him how to hold the guitar, the pick, how to pick notes, how to position the fretting hand fingers and thumb on the neck, and how to fret notes. Maybe throw in the power chord shape and some basic four finger/four frets excercise to help develop coordination. That should keep him busy for a week or two.

Save the alphabet, chords, and major scale for the next few lessons, along with some basic songs like Iron Man, Breaking the Law, Smoke on the Water, etc.

If your friend already plays some, maybe start with the second paragraph.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 12, 2022)

tedtan said:


> I thought this posted yesterday, but it looks like it didn’t post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yea he doesn’t play any at all lol I wrote out three pages of music theory and he was looking at me like wtf


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 12, 2022)

My friend Collin died tonight I’m not really sure how he died yet. He has ruined a relationship with every person he knew. I’m not suprised he’s dead. I still remember the last time I saw him he was standing outside a grocery store homeless in the middle of the night. I bought him a candy bar a bag of chips and a Dr Pepper and he growled at me like a dog. Dude just become more and more crazy as time went by. Drugs got a hold of him. He lost his mind. I’m still trying to find out how he died. Well me and his 4 brothers did a lot of crazy stuff and his cousin Zac was the drummer of my old band death to the divine. All they say was that they found him dead of natural causes. He spent the last three years of his life homeless. Preety crazy dude.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 12, 2022)

You can see here that someone put this emoticon of his dad explaining how he died that some people were glad that he died. Well, I’m not glad but he done messed up things to me on several occasions. But not cause he meant it just cause he wasn’t right in the head. One time the dude took me to his house and was just screaming at me and wouldn’t let me out of the corner of his room. He was off his rocker but in high school he was a normal guy. It’s just what happens most people where I live they get hooked on crystal meth. And it makes them crazy.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 13, 2022)

I still remember when he became homeless and staying at the homeless shelter by my house Zac came to warn me lol…. Maybe Zac will come by he always said he hated Collin in the end but I know he feels pain


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 13, 2022)

I still remember when he became homeless and staying at the homeless shelter by my house Zac came to warn me lol…. Maybe Zac will come by he always said he hated Collin in the end but I know he feels pain


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 13, 2022)

R.i.p Collin joseph Payne 
Dude was crazier then Gigi allen


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 13, 2022)

Now my brother makes no sense. I posted a video of a song and he posted and said he liked it then I added Synth strings and added bass to it and put on a mask and he is texting me telling me that I’m shit.
Does a mask really make that much of a difference? I don’t understand I had to block him.
Its hard cause I don’t strive to be like other bands and stuff.
When people hear the stuff I make I want them to say oh that’s wierd. How can he like the song. And then I put on a mask and he starts texting me telling me it shit…

What do y’all think about this video? I know it’s not what you would hear when you listen to music. It’s just the kind of stuff I like to make. I don’t see why so many people talk shit to me for calling my self creepy mcpeepers. I think it’s a kool
Handle… I don’t want to be like other people or other bands
I just Wana be my self


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 13, 2022)

More people have liked this the. The other videos and more people like the stuff I like and the stuff he says he likes no one likes


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 13, 2022)

I don’t see why any body cares if someone is different or just wants to be there self apperntly no one is allowed to be there self anymore you got to try to be like periphery or soemthing I like periphery. But I don’t want to strive to be just like them it makes no sense if every band periphery.. it’s kind of like when I was talking about the Christian people saying only play song song joy.. if everyone song in the world was happy I would shoot my self.. I just don’t know why he always has to text me and tell me I’m shit.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 13, 2022)

He's not telling you that because you're actually shit. He's telling you the things that he does as a power play. He's a control freak. He's a person that gets off to elevating and then slamming others. It's a thing with them. It helps them to feel better when they put down others and fuck with other peoples emotions... like takin a hit and getting that rush. He sounds toxic as fuck. It has nothing to do with you. I'd prob tell him to fuck right off. I know that's hard cause he's family and you're a good dude and don't want to alienate yourself from him. And after the emotional pain wears off you prob let your guard down and let him back in.. but really he sounds like a dick if all the shit from what you've said. I dunno but you don't owe him shit and you especially deserve better for your own mental health. I know that's hard to do I get it... he's family. But still.. don't let people shit on you. You seem to have a lot of humanity and enthusiasm.. Don't allow anyone to play you like he does nor compromise or degrade the good attributes that you possess. Hell.. he may be in some regards envious of you, who knows. I would confront someone on this first but I assume that you already have.. probably multiple times. So if he's gonna just disregard your feelings and do so continually then yeah... I'd def tell him to go pound it. 

Would really like to listen to some of your stuff but idk what's up... I click on the shit and it won't let me link up. Probably something with my security since I'm always having some kinda issue and it's not just the stuff you post.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 13, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> He's not telling you that because you're actually shit. He's telling you the things that he does as a power play. He's a control freak. He's a person that gets off to elevating and then slamming others. It's a thing with them. It helps them to feel better when they put down others and fuck with other peoples emotions... like takin a hit and getting that rush. He sounds toxic as fuck. It has nothing to do with you. I'd prob tell him to fuck right off. I know that's hard cause he's family and you're a good dude and don't want to alienate yourself from him. And after the emotional pain wears off you prob let your guard down and let him back in.. but really he sounds like a dick if all the shit from what you've said. I dunno but you don't owe him shit and you especially deserve better for your own mental health. I know that's hard to do I get it... he's family. But still.. don't let people shit on you. You seem to have a lot of humanity and enthusiasm.. Don't allow anyone to play you like he does nor compromise or degrade the good attributes that you possess. Hell.. he may be in some regards envious of you, who knows. I would confront someone on this first but I assume that you already have.. probably multiple times. So if he's gonna just disregard your feelings and do so continually then yeah... I'd def tell him to go pound it.
> 
> Would really like to listen to some of your stuff but idk what's up... I click on the shit and it won't let me link up. Probably something with my security since I'm always having some kinda issue and it's not just the stuff you post.


Go to j dizzle f.arizzle on YouTube it’s the video where I’m wearing a mask that has a little girls face smashed with a hammer. I keep posting it when I make progress but now I’m going back retracting some of the double tracked stuff and every time it gets tighter and tighter I wish I wouldn’t hav posted it now. It’s just a simple slow song. I used the archetype petrucci which is a guitar plug in on bass instead. It gives that like rap beat bass I’m thinking about putting a trap beat on it now… that might make all these people who don’t like wierd metal shit come around but this song is not metal. The lyrics are really wierd they go like I seen a flash of light I hear voices at night I’m stuck here hollow and alone just me just me jsut me this bag of bones. I know that’s why a lot of people dont like it but I wrote these lyrics a long time ago when I was in the smoking area of this homeless shelter and this guy was just talking to himself for hours and I wrote those lyrics wishing I was any where else. They were the first lyrics I ever wrote that I was actually able to make sound like a song. And I get it people hear it and think I’m some kind of schizophrenic pshyco but I hear people at church’s say they hear voices from god all the time and no one is calling them crazy…a lot of time my songs aren’t about anything but they are words that bring me back to a time and place that if I was to describe it to someone it would not give them justice. For the longest I just played it kind of arpegiated then played the same chords on the chours. But this time I changed the chords up and just changed the first chord then the last time the chours plays the chords go in a different order. He is probably just embarrassed that I wear a smashed face little girl mask. But I want to be wierd and I don’t want people who like mainstream music to like me. I Wana be wierd it’s my choice


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 13, 2022)

Oh shit this trap beat makes it go hard!!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 13, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> He's not telling you that because you're actually shit. He's telling you the things that he does as a power play. He's a control freak. He's a person that gets off to elevating and then slamming others. It's a thing with them. It helps them to feel better when they put down others and fuck with other peoples emotions... like takin a hit and getting that rush. He sounds toxic as fuck. It has nothing to do with you. I'd prob tell him to fuck right off. I know that's hard cause he's family and you're a good dude and don't want to alienate yourself from him. And after the emotional pain wears off you prob let your guard down and let him back in.. but really he sounds like a dick if all the shit from what you've said. I dunno but you don't owe him shit and you especially deserve better for your own mental health. I know that's hard to do I get it... he's family. But still.. don't let people shit on you. You seem to have a lot of humanity and enthusiasm.. Don't allow anyone to play you like he does nor compromise or degrade the good attributes that you possess. Hell.. he may be in some regards envious of you, who knows. I would confront someone on this first but I assume that you already have.. probably multiple times. So if he's gonna just disregard your feelings and do so continually then yeah... I'd def tell him to go pound it.
> 
> Would really like to listen to some of your stuff but idk what's up... I click on the shit and it won't let me link up. Probably something with my security since I'm always having some kinda issue and it's not just the stuff you post.


Yea screw my brother I just need to quit talking to him
All together and just be the best sinner I can be and go straight to hell I’m not scared of hell when he try’s to manipulate me with that shit anymore I gues I will be getting pineapples shoved up my ass like hitler for wearing a mask


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 13, 2022)

Pineapples shoved up your ass not withstanding... I would at least... even if temporarily cut him off. At least like a time out so that maybe he can reflect on how he treats you. Understandable if you don't wanna permanently push him off but I sure as shit would and have before like with my sister and other people... like hey if you're gonna be a dick/ bitch then I'd rather you go fuck off for a while. Like I'll get back to you down the line but right now we need a break.

I gotcha.. I'll take a look after a while... gotta try to get in my hour +/- of guitar now before my wife gets home... feel like some Priest or Sabbath or something vintage... maybe a little doom riffage.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 13, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Pineapples shoved up your ass not withstanding... I would at least... even if temporarily cut him off. At least like a time out so that maybe he can reflect on how he treats you. Understandable if you don't wanna permanently push him off but I sure as shit would and have before like with my sister and other people... like hey if you're gonna be a dick/ bitch then I'd rather you go fuck off for a while. Like I'll get back to you down the line but right now we need a break.
> 
> I gotcha.. I'll take a look after a while... gotta try to get in my hour +/- of guitar now before my wife gets home... feel like some Priest or Sabbath or something vintage... maybe a little doom riffage.


Ok sounds kool.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 14, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Best ice cream flavor ever made.


Have you had the oatmeal cream pie flavor


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 14, 2022)

Checked out your channel... 

Why not bring up the vocals in the little smash face girl song? Sounds pretty good tbh. But I'd capitalize of the creepiness of those vocals. I could hardly hear em. Guitar sounds good... nice blend of melodic and cringe... good stuff def not mainstream sound. 

Same on Happy... not an easy pitch to hit and stay in tune on those vocals. You got decent vocal chops for sure. It's def hard to drop back from the straining high scream back down... like revving an engine in neutral then having to hit the clutch and immediately shift into gear lol. But you did that cover quite well imo. Woulda sounded better if you coulda cut Chad's vocals out completely but otherwise sounded good.. Got some talent, dude. 

And sriracha... fuck yeah. Love that shit.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 14, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Have you had the oatmeal cream pie flavor



No but my wife bought this bullshit and it’s not even worth risking Abtastic August over.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 14, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Checked out your channel...
> 
> Why not bring up the vocals in the little smash face girl song? Sounds pretty good tbh. But I'd capitalize of the creepiness of those vocals. I could hardly hear em. Guitar sounds good... nice blend of melodic and cringe... good stuff def not mainstream sound.
> 
> ...


I could do the karaoke version I may soon I can do ld 50 really freaking good though. Thanks for checking it out. I’m working on the collab with my friend Sean now his uncle is stevie from drowning pool. He wanted to do limp bizket instead of lamb of god
since he only gets to grow with his band. We may still do lamb of god in the future. But I wanted to do what he wanted first to be a good collab host I guess.
Well I’m kind of embarrassed to do liMp bizkit
But I am not gonna lie and try to say I didn’t listen to them in 7th grade up until about when killswitch engage came out.
Then I was to kool for linkin park and limp bizkit.
I guess I could turn the vocals up more if you want me to in the future. I want that plug in to create vocal harmonies . Well back to the song I just got to to one more clean guitar and then I’m gonna thickin it up by quad tracking the jazzmaster on the strat like everything else I do lol. I don’t even play my Chinese schecter with fishmans dude. I have played maybe 4 times lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 14, 2022)

I just feel like I’m not getting the real fishman experience with it beating such a beater guitar


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 14, 2022)

Yea I thought the archetype petrucci when you used it on bass it took a lot of the low end out but don’t sound bad when you play it with guitars it’s real consistent with that compressor on


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 14, 2022)

I never tried the Howard benson on instruments yet I need to try that on bass plus midi stuff just thought of that


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 14, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> No but my wife bought this bullshit and it’s not even worth risking Abtastic August over.


Try the blue bell flavor I got some today it’s good. Did you see how many views I got on dig vocals by mudvayne? That got me 22 subs and 1800 views 96 likes Most I have ever got on anything music. All my stupid pointless vids will get 10 k


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 19, 2022)

I’m gonna go to my friend Collins funeral tommorow.. I know my old drummer will be there zak I have mentioned him in this thread. He was Collins cousin….. I am unsure how they will there family will handle the death… Collin. Was a person who was hated be everyone in the end of this life only because he was loved so much and took the wrong path. I guess it just don’t feel real yet. I finally found out what happened to him..he crawled in the back of a bread truck in the middle of the night and fell asleep and died from the heat. Me and Collin went fishin, went to the scrap yard, went to jail, threw huge partys, we done all kinds of stuff through the Years. I don’t understand how I survived being homeless but he didn’t. He only made two years being homeless. But yea I’m sure they are going to regret hating him so much in the end.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 19, 2022)

It’s still crazy to me that the last time I seen him I was about to offer him one of my extra bedrooms and he growled at me… it just told me ya know this dude is off his rocker…. No one can help him. But if he would have just got a grip and got off the drugs and alcohol he would still be alive… ya know sitting there working in the cooler at blue bell I just thinkin there was plenty of places he could have been besides dying in a hot vehicle. But like his dad said it was his choice. His actions took him to his final moments.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 20, 2022)

I talked to zak today. I really hate being around people and funerals and stuff but I felt obligated to go. We didn’t say much I told him I was sorry for his family and he just teared up, and told me he apologizes for being distant lately. I told him about the Roland electric kit at my house. I hope he comes by. I really need his help. He looked healthy and off of pills. It was good to see him. I feel bad for his family. It wasn’t easy watch his 3 brothers tell the stories of their childhood. Fighting back tears. Collin was a good soul. He made some mistakes. He impacted a lot of people in a good way. I can remember him always telling me when I was making bad decisions and how I could do better. I wished he would have let me help him. I guess the whole thing didn’t seem real until today.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 20, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I talked to zak today. I really hate being around people and funerals and stuff but I felt obligated to go. We didn’t say much I told him I was sorry for his family and he just teared up, and told me he apologizes for being distant lately. I told him about the Roland electric kit at my house. I hope he comes by. I really need his help. He looked healthy and off of pills. It was good to see him. I feel bad for his family. It wasn’t easy watch his 3 brothers tell the stories of their childhood. Fighting back tears. Collin was a good soul. He made some mistakes. He impacted a lot of people in a good way. I can remember him always telling me when I was making bad decisions and how I could do better. I wished he would have let me help him. I guess the whole thing didn’t seem real until today.


I'm glad that you were able to go. And I think it was important... in the long haul of life especially. Being there to support others also helps us to grieve in a healthy way and help [now or eventually] to bring the loss as full circle as possible. I'm glad that you had some good interactions with him while he was still here. May peace be with him now, and come to those that cared for him. Much peace to you too, brother.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 21, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Now my brother makes no sense. I posted a video of a song and he posted and said he liked it then I added Synth strings and added bass to it and put on a mask and he is texting me telling me that I’m shit.
> Does a mask really make that much of a difference? I don’t understand I had to block him.
> Its hard cause I don’t strive to be like other bands and stuff.
> When people hear the stuff I make I want them to say oh that’s wierd. How can he like the song. And then I put on a mask and he starts texting me telling me it shit…
> ...




This is weird and cool, good for you. Don't stop.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 21, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> This is weird and cool, good for you. Don't stop.


I’m trying to find a good singer to sing it this kid in Austin wants to try… I want to find someone to make a bunch of synth and kool stuff on it to. I know it could be better it’s a good song it really is. Just not good at recording. I have just been working on playing and singing for whom the bells toll James and Kirk part lol but i keep getting feedback when I use distorted guitar and mic together it’s frustrating I’m not bad at it… hey you know what helps me?? Screen tab with lyrics… they should do more videos like this on YouTube. I would like to play and sing but I a yelling voice… I have trouble with it though but this screen tab with lyrics for whom the bells roll made it a lot easier…


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 25, 2022)

Yo, almost done with my time at blue bell when school starts but I had another intersting oppurtunity. The guitarist of this band helstar I believe the 1984-1989 lineup has asked me to come do some part time for his company dealing engine control units for foreign cars while I’m in school. Met the dude last week is a kool guy. They got me all decked out in blue bell swag.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 25, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Yo, almost done with my time at blue bell when school starts but I had another intersting oppurtunity. The guitarist of this band helstar I believe the 1984-1989 lineup has asked me to come do some part time for his company dealing engine control units for foreign cars while I’m in school. Met the dude last week is a kool guy. They got me all decked out in blue bell swag.


They was signed to metal blade records for a little bit you can see his YouTube at the real Andre Corbin


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 25, 2022)

Blue bell has been nice actually got a real paycheck I haven’t minded the work at all. Been eating ice cream everyday, it never hurt forest gump so it won’t hurt me


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 25, 2022)

I eat a ice cream bar every day after lunch and a bring a pint home at night


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 25, 2022)

Three things I love are eating my pets and not using commas.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 25, 2022)

I think it’s bad ass with blue bell shirt


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 25, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I think it’s bad ass with blue bell shirt



How’s our new flavor collaboration coming along? Monster Energy Superfudge Chunk?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 25, 2022)

I’m


jaxadam said:


> How’s our new flavor collaboration coming along? Monster Energy Superfudge Chunk?


That would be awesome ice cream… I’m not supposed to tell you this but it’s just about to be Christmas ice cream flavors released… peppermint and Christmas cookie… you know I don’t follow work rules though I busted the slaughter house wide open like Alex Jones and the behrmian grove lol


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 25, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I’m not supposed to tell you this but



I always tell people, don’t tell me anything you don’t want my wife to know!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 25, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I always tell people, don’t tell me anything you don’t want my wife to know!


But I’m still waiting on Sean to finish that limp bizket collab he bought the Howard benson plug in also, but I guess he is just busy with work… I hope he does it I have already told a lot of people about it.my part is done just waiting on him


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 29, 2022)

Naw wait new flavor Carmel coated brownie


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 29, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Naw wait new flavor Carmel coated brownie



I hope it's out before this Sunday!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 29, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I hope it's out before this Sunday!


It’s not on the trucks yet… first is labor day sale so after this weekend although if you wait till this weekend to go get ice cream it will all
Be on sale, also brookshires usually takes a loss on the product to get people in the store so buy it there, dunno if this could be considered insider trading or not but warehouses take it kind of seriously


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 29, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Things are looking up!


Are you the one who said you was from Ohio? This guy at my job named joe it’s his last week and he is moving back to Ohio to go work at some camp bells chicken noodle soup place


----------



## bostjan (Aug 30, 2022)

Never lived in Ohio. I've lived all around it, but never in it.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 30, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Never lived in Ohio. I've lived all around it, but never in it.


He says he hates texas I told him chimaira is from Ohio he said he knows


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 30, 2022)

Yea but it’s my last week at blue belll I’m thinking of buying a three gallon bucket and eating all of it on YouTube live steam to Try to get some followers three gallons!! I would probably puke. I want to try the cinnamon flavor. Well I’m sure three gallons would be 50 bucks. Kool thing about this job is that we get wednesdays off. It’s not a bad job dude, I’m sitting here eating a ice cream sandwich now. It’s good.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 30, 2022)

Im gonna miss it but they still gonna let me do store pull ups while I’m in school on the weekends. But there having a party today the fucking godfather of bluebell creameries is retiring and they office people actually give a fuck about us warehouse people and give us sandwiches and chips and cake and cola


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 30, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Im gonna miss it but they still gonna let me do store pull ups while I’m in school on the weekends. But there having a party today the fucking godfather of bluebell creameries is retiring and they office people actually give a fuck about us warehouse people and give us sandwiches and chips and cake and cola



Sounds like you have my dream job.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 30, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Sounds like you have my dream job.


Go apply dude. The job is love I am not gonna lie. 600 dollar part time check ain’t bad. There drivers do about 60 k a year man.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 30, 2022)

What you want is to become one of those office people though man this dude retiring with a pension plan Jesus I hope I make it to something like that one day actually get that freee ride chances are I will die before then:


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 30, 2022)

Another cool thing the guy from the office pulled my resume and seen my google it certificate and asked me about and seemed interested first company who actually gave a shit.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 30, 2022)

But the office people all get company cars and everything is old fashioned here not a bunch of that computer automated bullshit… actual people making decisions even a old fashioned punch in machine. No usernames and passwords you got to remember.. just good old fashioned work


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 31, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Go apply dude. The job is love I am not gonna lie. 600 dollar part time check ain’t bad. There drivers do about 60 k a year man.


I can't remember what Adam does, but looking at his lifestyle he's posted on here, I'm pretty sure he's kidding. Bless your soul.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 31, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I can't remember what Adam does, but looking at his lifestyle he's posted on here, I'm pretty sure he's kidding. Bless your soul.


Hey canser aren’t you from Ohio?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 31, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I can't remember what Adam does, but looking at his lifestyle he's posted on here, I'm pretty sure he's kidding. Bless your soul.


Hey canser aren’t you from ohio


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 31, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Hey canser aren’t you from Ohio?


Born n raised.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Aug 31, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Born n raised.


This dude from my job is moving back to Ohio in two days… I can here how he talks different from me… I talk like a redneck… it’s just where I’m from I try to hide it sometimes.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 1, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I can't remember what Adam does, but looking at his lifestyle he's posted on here, I'm pretty sure he's kidding. Bless your soul.



I don't know man, it's not as much fun as it looks! 

But I don't know if I could turn down the perks of a job where I get all that ice cream!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 1, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I don't know man, it's not as much fun as it looks!
> 
> But I don't know if I could turn down the perks of a job where I get all that ice cream!


I’m about to go eat some ice cream The Godfather’s retirement cake is still in the break room also but it’s been uncovered for three days think I should eat it?


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 1, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I’m about to go eat some ice cream The Godfather’s retirement cake is still in the break room also but it’s been uncovered for three days think I should eat it?



Absolutely.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 1, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Absolutely.


I just had a snickers ice cream bar


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 1, 2022)

Kidney stones will probably be back soon


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 1, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I just had a snickers ice cream bar



Gonna need to see a lipid panel in a few weeks.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 2, 2022)

This dude from Ohio left his last day with 8 half gallons of Bluebell she had eight flavors or four flavors of cherry vanilla and four flavors of strawberry and homemade but I just left my last day I had a pint of butter pecan and a pint of chocolate chip cookie dough only thing I’m gonna do for them now is just a weekend work I just they just tell me what stores go to and I just restocked a cooler so pretty easy


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 2, 2022)

School starts on Tuesday holy shit bro


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 2, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> School starts on Tuesday holy shit bro



Go up to the second hottest girl in class and tell her "hey my hand really hurts and I'm having a hard time taking notes, can I get a copy of yours?" Instant girlfriend material.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 2, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Go up to the second hottest girl in class and tell her "hey my hand really hurts and I'm having a hard time taking notes, can I get a copy of yours?" Instant girlfriend material.


Not a lot of trucker girls l probably I mean truck driving school lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 2, 2022)

Maybe I can be a truck driver for the megadeth tour. Lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 2, 2022)

I wonder if the drivers for the big band yours are owner operators


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 2, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Maybe I can be a truck driver for the megadeth tour. Lol



I have a feeling that would be a worse job than the chicken mangler.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 2, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I have a feeling that would be a worse job than the chicken mangler.


Why?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 2, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Why?



Because Dave Mustain is notorious for being an asshole.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 2, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Because Dave Mustain is notorious for being an asshole.


Not to the truck driver


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 2, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Not to the truck driver



I wouldn't take that bet, but it's your life


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 2, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I wouldn't take that bet, but it's your life


Dave is really a nice guy


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 4, 2022)

Like this faded out by asking Alexandria!!!! Love this song!!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

Today I talked to some people at taco bell
Cause this dude looked like Jared dines and they asked if they could come hang out then they started talking to me about the Bible and I played slipknot and they looked at me like I was crazy it was fun lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

They called me some kind of word with a a like apostigee or soemthing


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

It was so fun I love how they look at me like I’m a pshyco


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

I don’t think they went to the same kind of church my family did they kept saying this guy was a prophet and he could talk directly to god for sure not the same they gave me a Bible it wasn’t the same but I did like showing them slipknot


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

They left in a hurry though


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

That’s the creepy show for you though creepy mcpeepers


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

Oh hey guess what I went to my first day of truck driving school today my teacher is a retired army soldier who fought in the battle of fallujah he is really kool


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

But those church people kept telling me to pay attention I show them surfacing by slipknot and that was when they left quickly


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

I dunno who this guy named Joseph they were talking about but I showed them Jared dines to cause one of them looked just like Jared dines


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

But my teacher said he is about to buy a yacht and go sail the Caribbean and be a pirate…. I wish I could be a pirate to


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

But I will say this…the dude at my house telling me about Joseph had all these cuts on his arm looked like he was suicidal when I asked him what happened he changed the subject really fast


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 6, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> really fast



Like as fast as I can eat a bowl of Blue Bell mint chocolate chip?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Like as fast as I can eat a bowl of Blue Bell mint chocolate chip?


They seemed preety disappointed in me


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

They called me an apostasy


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

Lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

Religion is the wierdest thing in the world I really don’t understand it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

What if we just took it all away what do you think would happpen?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 6, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Like as fast as I can eat a bowl of Blue Bell mint chocolate chip?


At my new school it’s in a bigger town and there are a bunch of resturaunts and a movie theater right by where I go to school less than 15 feet away. It’s preety kool. I talk to a lot of people there and there fun to talk to and nice. I like it… it’s fun to leave the house and do stuff besides work. Maybe they will be my friends there


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 6, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> What if we just took it all away what do you think would happpen?



I wouldn’t have the house to myself on Sunday mornings anymore!


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 7, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> What if we just took it all away what do you think would happpen?


So, so, so, so, SO many good things, friend.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 7, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> So, so, so, so, SO many good things, friend.


On my way to do my dot drug test and physical  I love taking drug test now give me more of them good things happen when you pass them


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 7, 2022)

Yea I almost fucked uo the eye test I read one of the letters wrong I thought I was gonna fail but I passed everything. I made some new friends today. I helped that dude Andre Corbain from helstar sell one of his freezers and met this dude that could play the piano preety good. He lived in a dome house on a few acres of land. He has a bunch of chickens for meat, and I told him I could should him how to slaughter them and process them. Him and his wife want me to come over tomorrow there gonna teach me pre trip inspection and let me get into their 18 wheeler and show me some stuff . Dude was really good at piano had one of those Yamahas not the keyboard it was a actual piano. He was playing disturbed sound of silence and scorpions winds of change and he was playing it really bad ass. There from Washington state just moved down here.there having a bonfire tommorow got about 3 big ass oak trees piled up. I’m going out there after class ends.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 8, 2022)

I don’t have decided when I start driving center center I tell you about the schecter with the fishmans and hipshot that’s gonna be my road dog. Piece of shit guitar modded out. Hell preety good beater guitar i guess


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 10, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Because Dave Mustain is notorious for being an asshole.


Which band do you think would be nice to me if I was a driver.. do you think they just have a band member with a cdl or do they just hire someone to be a owner operator or what?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 10, 2022)

Maybe that’s what I could do buy one of those tour bus things and just rent out my services and do like old people tours and stuff


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 10, 2022)

I guess those church dudes didn’t want to come back after I freaked them out with slipknot lol I been hiding in my house with all the lights off


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 10, 2022)

But yea I guess I got to start growing shrooms cause that’s the only thing that don’t show up on a drug test….


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 12, 2022)

I passed the first two test of my written exam today, I just got two more written test and I start my driver training.  i been researching some company’s to work for. If I can just get my money right again my life will be preety kool. Another crazy murder in my town also happened. This guy I went to school with his little brother got murdered. Picked up some guy and ended up getting murdered by him. Crazy stuff happens in east texas. I don’t understand it. Well, I studied my ass off for that test. Haven’t played my guitar in almost two weeks. I just got to focus on this for now. It’s gonna make things better. Money is still a problem now. I just want to make good money again. It’s been a crazy journey from 2020 to here. I wonder what the next crazy thing that happens in the world. What’s right around the corner that will change our lives forever. Well I feel the seasons changing. There is something about when summer changes fall that always gives me a very nostalgic feeling. A feeling that I just can’t find the words to describe and is very mysterious. I guess the excitement comes from in my younger years fall being associated with the yamboree. A carnival that shuts down my school for a week cause it blocks all the roads and the school
Buses couldn’t get everyone to school cause tele carnival being in the town square. Lots of crazy memories at the yamboree from my teenage years. 
One year at the yamboree the singer from my first band pushed a potty potty over that had a old man inside of it.
We also had a blowjob contest and went around and saw which of our group of friends could get the most blowjobs at the yamboree from girls in our high school. I think one year I got 13 in one night.
I was one of the ones who got one at the top of the Ferris wheel when it paused.
Also the fights with all the cowboys… all the rocker kids would always have a big fight in the alley ways with the cowboys(hicks) which ended in the police eventually finding us, breaking us up, taking some to jail, always blood. sometimes we would get lucky and find that one alley way where no one would find us and just smash each other to a bloody pulp in a brutal rivalry…
Yep I remember it like it was yesterday a blur of cargo shorts and wranglers cowboy boots and Etnies and chuck taylors smashing each other’s faces like we truly hated each other most of the time it was over one the stupid cowboys girlfriends wanting to hang out with us and not them and also jsut because we liked the movie Slc punk so we would beat there asses just for the fun of it. Fuckin cowboys….. so I guess everytime if year when you can feel the season change it just gets this excitement…. Oh yea summer time is gone. Fuck the blistering heat. But yea it’s the nostalgia. It’s a feeling that I can’t find words for it. I don’t know if it’s excitement, memories it’s just this feeling that I have. I get it this time of year. Haiku


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 13, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> But yea I guess I got to start growing shrooms cause that’s the only thing that don’t show up on a drug test….



I'm not a doctor but I understand LSD is also very difficult to test for, as are many research chemicals. 



creepymcpeepers said:


> Well I feel the seasons changing. There is something about when summer changes fall that always gives me a very nostalgic feeling. A feeling that I just can’t find the words to describe and is very mysterious.
> 
> Fuckin cowboys….. so I guess everytime if year when you can feel the season change it just gets this excitement…. Oh yea summer time is gone. Fuck the blistering heat. But yea it’s the nostalgia. It’s a feeling that I can’t find words for it. I don’t know if it’s excitement, memories it’s just this feeling that I have. I get it this time of year. Haiku



Really relate to this. I love the change of the seasons, Fall especially. Summer vibes hanging on but the air is cooler and it's dark at night again. You can feel the chill in the air. I like the phrase "pain of nostalgia" for feelings like that. It's bittersweet loss. Pining for the Falls of years past while basking in the timeless, fleeting glory of the current one. It can be a really ecstatic feeling.

Congrats on your test, I knew you'd pass with flyin' fuckin' carpets.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 15, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I'm not a doctor but I understand LSD is also very difficult to test for, as are many research chemicals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m about to take my last two test today at one I been studying a bunch I hope I get it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I’m about to take my last two test today at one I been studying a bunch I hope I get it


I’m just gonna get my money up and go back and two another one of these degrees ina. Few years I think probably phlebotomy or something. I don’t like the idea of doing one thing for the rest of your life… I just plan to buy a new house and then change career paths


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I’m just gonna get my money up and go back and two another one of these degrees ina. Few years I think probably phlebotomy or something. I don’t like the idea of doing one thing for the rest of your life… I just plan to buy a new house and then change career paths



My second wife was a phlebotomist. You can make serious money doing that, it's a short cert and it seems like it's pretty easy to get jobs. The Blood Bank is "entry level" phlebotomy job, at least here anyway, which means they don't pay that great and they can't keep anyone worth a shit on staff. Seems like it's an easy career to get into if you're motivated.

Exwife switched to working for the govt in a military hospital, much better pay.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 15, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> My second wife was a phlebotomist. You can make serious money doing that, it's a short cert and it seems like it's pretty easy to get jobs. The Blood Bank is "entry level" phlebotomy job, at least here anyway, which means they don't pay that great and they can't keep anyone worth a shit on staff. Seems like it's an easy career to get into if you're motivated.
> 
> Exwife switched to working for the govt in a military hospital, much better pay.


Same with truck driving I will have to go over the road at first and no make great money just on money and be gone a lot for weeks at a time


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Same with truck driving I will have to go over the road at first and no make great money just on money and be gone a lot for weeks at a time



\My good friend drives truck, you're making the right call trying to find a "next job." It's good money but extremely hard on your body sitting for such long periods. He delivers beer and stuff too. It's a young folks' game for sure.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 15, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> \My good friend drives truck, you're making the right call trying to find a "next job." It's good money but extremely hard on your body sitting for such long periods. He delivers beer and stuff too. It's a young folks' game for sure.


Lol my first job out of high school was working for them Budweiser warehouses but I just rode with the driver and helped him unload all of the shit… those food vendor jobs don’t pay at all… he needs to do some oilfield stuff or something


----------



## bostjan (Sep 15, 2022)

You have to be careful with those trucking jobs. Sometimes the fine print on the contract will stick you paying for maintenance and/or covering wear and tear on the company's truck. So maybe you make $60k, but get stuck paying repair bills for $30k, meaning you are essentially making $14/hour. It's not always the case, but it happens often enough that there are plenty of documented warnings from people who fell for that ploy.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 15, 2022)

bostjan said:


> You have to be careful with those trucking jobs. Sometimes the fine print on the contract will stick you paying for maintenance and/or covering wear and tear on the company's truck. So maybe you make $60k, but get stuck paying repair bills for $30k, meaning you are essentially making $14/hour. It's not always the case, but it happens often enough that there are plenty of documented warnings from people who fell for that ploy.


Well… I don’t have 30k I will have to ask about that when I go back to class though… also got to watch out for company’s trying to get you to haul stuff illegally and how they load the truck all kinds of shady stuff ask you to haul some hazmat even though your not endorsed just wierd stuff like that but I ain’t paying no maintenence though


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Lol my first job out of high school was working for them Budweiser warehouses but I just rode with the driver and helped him unload all of the shit… those food vendor jobs don’t pay at all… he needs to do some oilfield stuff or something



Most of them are trash, yeah. He's on a Teamster gig, which is pretty alright compared to the other distributor jobs. If it's not union/teamster, absolutely Do Not.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sep 15, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Most of them are trash, yeah. He's on a Teamster gig, which is pretty alright compared to the other distributor jobs. If it's not union/teamster, absolutely Do Not.


One time it was New Years and we dropped off 500 cases bud light 500 cases Budweiser and we had to stack it in rows outside tuckers beer store so the store could check it in. The moment I dropped the last stack of ten it wobbled and one fell off to the left and then the whole stack fell to the front and did a domino effect and knocked over all a thousand cases.  that’s some creepy mcpeepers shit for ya


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 15, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> One time it was New Years and we dropped off 500 cases bud light 500 cases Budweiser and we had to stack it in rows outside tuckers beer store so the store could check it in. The moment I dropped the last stack of ten it wobbled and one fell off to the left and then the whole stack fell to the front and did a domino effect and knocked over all a thousand cases.  that’s some creepy mcpeepers shit for ya



That's fucking brutal hahaha. Will def tell my buddy when he comes over to jam on Saturday.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 3, 2022)

Man I went on a bender guys. It started when I started experiencing extreme pain in my hand. Numbness of the hands. Extreme pain shooting up the wrist. Pain in the hand. A tingling sensation. I have missed a lot of school. They said I’m allowed to come back. I am disappointed to say I broke down and said fuck it and did drugs. To make the pain bearable. I think I may be getting carpel tunnel syndorome. My hand is doing better after a week or two of inflammation pills. It still feels somewhat numb. 
But uhh I feel disappointed in my self for getting high on drugs that were not pot. Most of all I feel dissapointed cause I had some of the highest scores of my class and they are gonna be graduating this week, and I’m going back to restart week 3 with a new class. They know the reason I missed was because of my hand hurting. But then I just kept doing drugs and I’m sitting here like wtf did I do. 
See this is why they should just make it were people can smoke pot outside of work.
Because I’m a fucking drug addict and I quit weed
to get a good job. But the pressure of life makes me do other drugs because they get out of my system in a shorter time. But yea
I’m a drug addict, no matter how long I stay clean.
I can’t touch anything except pot. The one thing that mellows me out and keeps me on a even keel. But I can’t even touch that because of the department of transportation. I don’t wana drive a truck. I just need the money and don’t really have skills or people skills either. So I guess that’s why I’m doing it. 
I feel like a piece of shit. 
So tommorow I’m going back because I overslept today. I tried to go to sleep at 330am last night to wake up at 530 am but instead I woke up at 9am


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 3, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Man I went on a bender guys. It started when I started experiencing extreme pain in my hand. Numbness of the hands. Extreme pain shooting up the wrist. Pain in the hand. A tingling sensation. I have missed a lot of school. They said I’m allowed to come back. I am disappointed to say I broke down and said fuck it and did drugs. To make the pain bearable. I think I may be getting carpel tunnel syndorome. My hand is doing better after a week or two of inflammation pills. It still feels somewhat numb.
> But uhh I feel disappointed in my self for getting high on drugs that were not pot. Most of all I feel dissapointed cause I had some of the highest scores of my class and they are gonna be graduating this week, and I’m going back to restart week 3 with a new class. They know the reason I missed was because of my hand hurting. But then I just kept doing drugs and I’m sitting here like wtf did I do.
> See this is why they should just make it were people can smoke pot outside of work.
> Because I’m a fucking drug addict and I quit weed
> ...



Don't be hard on yourself. You're having a hard time, you went on a bender, now you're not doing drugs again. Be proud of that, I'm proud of you and glad you're checking in.

I went on a bender last month when I went to visit family. it got dramatic in a bad way, much as I expected it to, and I decided to just give myself a pass to drink about it the entire time I was there. I came back home and haven't had a drop since.

Also yeah I'm not a doctor but that sounds like carpal tunnel. I am currently dealing with that as well. Be aware that it never "goes away," it's a congenital issue and you will be prone to it for the rest of your life so you have to be careful. Ice on the wrist/lower hand helps a lot with the acute numbness, at least in my case. In general you want to stretch before any physical activity and ice after. You'll also probably need to take some time off guitar. But again I am not a doctor. 

Anti-inflammatories are a godsend but remember that if you can't feel pain, you can't feel when you're making something worse. Be careful and listen to your body.

Also if your wrist gets re-injured at a job make sure you're on top of your injury reports. Even if it's "pre-existing," (which they only know if you tell them) you're still very likely to get comp if it gets aggravated by work. I would never have been able to afford physical therapy for my carpal tunnel without workers comp. You have to be persistent with comp claims, assume nobody will help you and act accordingly.

Good luck, I'm rooting for you.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 3, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Don't be hard on yourself. You're having a hard time, you went on a bender, now you're not doing drugs again. Be proud of that, I'm proud of you and glad you're checking in.
> 
> I went on a bender last month when I went to visit family. it got dramatic in a bad way, much as I expected it to, and I decided to just give myself a pass to drink about it the entire time I was there. I came back home and haven't had a drop since.
> 
> ...


Yea man I also fell one night I slipped in some mud and the next day is when it was hurting. I did get a X-ray and the hospitals did say bones were bruised. But I wasn’t sure if I hit my hand and it didn’t hurt when it happened. Since then the pain has got way less and the only thing that is left is numbness in my pointer pain ears only sometimes pain usually in the morning. So I’m not sure if it had to do with that. But I have been experiencing numbness of the fingers for a years now. So I’m not sure what it is. But the doctors did tell me that my potassium levels where way to high and I should probably go to the er lol. So I also found another thing that kidney problems can cause numbness and pain in the limbs and my dad had kidney problems. So I have no idea what it is but it’s a lot better now so I’m going back to school tommorow. I played guitar a lot last night. I got blisters all over my fingers. I made up some really kool rffs


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 4, 2022)

Fuck I overslept again


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 4, 2022)

Fuck life


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 4, 2022)

Cmon Peepers, you got this, homie.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 4, 2022)

Creepy just needs a little Veronica in his life.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 4, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Creepy just needs a little Veronica in his life.



I love this !!!!!!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 4, 2022)

Dude that was 


jaxadam said:


> Creepy just needs a little Veronica in his life.



fucking inspiring as fuck!!!! 
Sometimes when I’m lost in life I watch the scene of the lion king where mufassa tells simba about the stars are there ancestors the great kings of the past. This is gonna be my new inspiring movie scene to life me up for when I have being a piece of shit


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 4, 2022)

Here is some of my favorite inspirational internet, Skeletor is Love:


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 4, 2022)

''To be is to do” - Socrates

“To do is to be” - Jean-Paul Sartre

“Do be do be do” - Frank Sinatra


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 4, 2022)

"I am, therefore I am" - Wheresthefbomb


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 4, 2022)

Is anyone listening to the new slipknot yet?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 4, 2022)

I changed my alarm clock to Jamie jasta holy wars punishment is due there is no way I’m sleeping through that


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 5, 2022)

I tried to quit school today my case worker said there is no ducking way. She’s like the state already paid for this shit. This is the moment I start experiencing tunnel vision and anxiety about life. There is so much that comes along with this shit how dangerous it is. If I have a light out and someone is drunk and they rear ended me I’m going to prison all kinds of shit like this. Someone swerved into my lane and I kill them im getting sued not the company me. Lots of liability. Fuck dude. Why can’t I just have. easier option wish I would have thought about this shit. I’m scared. I’m going back tommorow for sure I just woke up late again


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 5, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I tried to quit school today my case worker said there is no ducking way. She’s like the state already paid for this shit. This is the moment I start experiencing tunnel vision and anxiety about life. There is so much that comes along with this shit how dangerous it is. If I have a light out and someone is drunk and they rear ended me I’m going to prison all kinds of shit like this. Someone swerved into my lane and I kill them im getting sued not the company me. Lots of liability. Fuck dude. Why can’t I just have. easier option wish I would have thought about this shit. I’m scared. I’m going back tommorow for sure I just woke up late again



You'll be alright my dude. Do the training, look at the job as a stepping stone to something better, whatever that may be. Be careful and take care of yourself and you'll be alright.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 5, 2022)

It’s just this is the stuff that scares me about life itsnnotnthatvibdont Wana work I start having anxiety when I think this is gonna be my life for the rest of my life. It’s scary man.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 5, 2022)

Plus the fact that I have 2 dwi and there gonna want me to be sober the whole time. I know I’m not gonna stay 200 percent clean if I can’t smoke weed. Fuck man I’m thinking about when I get my annual correspondence for the state to go piss test just smoking some bug before I go just to fail on purpose and get out of this suit. I guess finish the school and do my test of work. But after that I’m fucking out ain’t no way I’m going to prison over some drunk bitch rearending me!!! Plus when the truck breaks down I got to get out on the interstate and put them goddamn flags out. Man any body could hit you. This shit is fucking scary I’m having tunnel vision right now bout to start breathing in my brown paper bag see you later


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 5, 2022)

I just can’t handle the fact if I end up killing someone’s in one of these big ass mother fuckers dude


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 5, 2022)

I have already made the deal with the fuckin devil though I signed my fucking life away


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 5, 2022)

And had a 20 dollar an hour job at the cable company call me just walla go and my hands are fucking tied I can’t do shit


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 5, 2022)

That’s what my friend devin did when he changed his mine about the Mikita ray jsut got high before basic training and had to be in a military jail. Shits fucking scary all the liability that comes with this shit.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 5, 2022)

C’mon creepy I have a vested interest in you succeeding.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 5, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> C’mon creepy I have a vested interest in you succeeding.


Fuck man I’m 
Gonna do it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 5, 2022)

Well when I go in the road and I come to close to y’all I Wana meet y’all mother fuckers!


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 5, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Well when I go in the road and I come to close to y’all I Wana meet y’all mother fuckers!



Only if you pass the background check!


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 5, 2022)

Sounds like you have a real issue with anxiety my friend. I highly suggest you seek help with that as untreated it can really wreak havok on your body and mental health.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 5, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Sounds like you have a real issue with anxiety my friend. I highly suggest you seek help with that as untreated it can really wreak havok on your body and mental health.


Well I have a questions dude what help can they give besides prescribe me benzo because I absolutely do not want that at all! But yes anxiety crippled me bad but I have no interest in taking xannax


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 5, 2022)

You can outfit your truck with dash cams to protect yourself, too. If you get in an accident they won't immediately throw you in jail, there will be a trial and they'll look at evidence. I get that you got anxiety but you're gonna be alright. This too shall pass. 

And no job/career has to be "the rest of your life." That's a fallacy like The American Dream that was just sold by corporate America. You can do this for 1, 2, 10 years and get out and do something else. This is just some experience under your belt and a way to get some money and back on your feet. 

You relapsed. It's okay, it happens. I'm not an addict so I dunno what I'm talking about, but don't flog yourself for it. It's all a journey, and some people relapse after 15 years of sobriety, only to do it all over again. It's gonna be a struggle but you can do this, bud.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 5, 2022)

Y’all go check out my boy _mihail2304_ on bass if you could show him some love in the comments dude I have watched him from when he very first opened up his first bass for his birthday on YouTube man if you can show him some love in the comments I believe he deserves it on this one watch his cover of the winery dogs- 6 feet deeper.
I been hard on him getting the right hand synchronized right but he has worked hard.he deserves some positive reinforcement. I started watching mihail to see a child’s love for his instrument something I once lost when I picked up guitar again. In a way his love for his instrument inspired me. It showed me how I loved it in the beggining


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 6, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Well I have a questions dude what help can they give besides prescribe me benzo because I absolutely do not want that at all! But yes anxiety crippled me bad but I have no interest in taking xannax



you might be surprised how helpful just plain old therapy can be

a lot of universities offer free counseling (albeit with a grad student/phd candidate in training) I'm doing it right now through my local uni and it's lit 

looks like this place offers free mental health and addiction counseling in your area









One Love Longview







onelovelongview.com


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 6, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> you might be surprised how helpful just plain old therapy can be
> 
> a lot of universities offer free counseling (albeit with a grad student/phd candidate in training) I'm doing it right now through my local uni and it's lit
> 
> ...


Nice. I’m here at school today I’m having trouble memorizing this pre trip
Inspection and standing here at the yard is not really helping


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 6, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> you might be surprised how helpful just plain old therapy can be
> 
> a lot of universities offer free counseling (albeit with a grad student/phd candidate in training) I'm doing it right now through my local uni and it's lit
> 
> ...


Yea it’s always hard for me to talk to these people I don’t see what they can offer besides breathing excercises to calm you down or something ya know


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 6, 2022)

I just came home early to take notes the guy keeps saying he is gonna make notes for us and he never does so I decided I’m going to make them
For the whole class


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 6, 2022)

My house is chaos right now I got important papers every where dirty laundry everywhere clean laundry everywhere monster size flys buzzing around I don’t know why everytime I sleep I never feel rested it sucks


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 6, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Yea it’s always hard for me to talk to these people I don’t see what they can offer besides breathing excercises to calm you down or something ya know



Your call my dude, but You won't know until/unless you try. I can tell you I've gotten a lot more than just breathing exercises out of therapy.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 6, 2022)

Incal


wheresthefbomb said:


> Your call my dude, but You won't know until/unless you try. I can tell you I've gotten a lot more than just breathing exercises out of therapy.


led them they didn’t answer I left a message but going back to school and seeing what I have to accomplish and knowing of the ten thousand dollar debt I may inherit I’m started to feel some real stress I have slept maybe 8 hours already today. I won’t be able to sleep tonight I wrote all the pretrip inspection down on my note pad but it’s not helping me memorize it
My marker lights my 4 way flashers and my left and right turn signal are properly mounted and secure there not cracked bent or broken there the proper color of amber and there clean



Both of my head lights are properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken there the proper color of clear or white and there clean



My truck is not leaning from the left or right which would indicate a low tire or a suspension problem



There are no puddles under my truck that would indicate a leak



All my hoses on this truck are properly mounted and secure no abrasions bumps or cuts and they do not leak



My belt driven alternator properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present

Electrical lines to it are properly mounted and secure 

There not frayed cut or corroded

Alternator belt not cut or frayed properly mounted and secure no more than three quarter inch play



My gear driven water pump properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present does not leak

The lines to and from properly mounted and secure there are no abrasions bumps or cuts and they do not leak



This is my coolant reservoir it’s properly mounted and secure not cracked Bent or broken it does not leak

The lines to and from are properly mounted and secure there are no abrasions bumps or cuts and they do not leak

The cap is properly mounted and secure the seal is not cut or dry rotted and it does not leak

If it was hot I would use the sight glass if it was cool I would remove the cap and insert my fingers



My oil dipstick properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken does not leak to check it I would remove the dipstick wipe it off reinsert it pull it out again and read between ad and full



My gear driven air compressor properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present does not leak

The lines to and from are properly mounted and secure no abrasion bumps or cuts and they do not leak



My gear driven power steering pump is properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broke all nuts and bolts are present does not leak

The lines to and from are properly mounted and secure no abrasion bumps or cuts and they do not leak



My power steering reservoir is properly mounted and secure it is not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present and they do not leak

The lines to and from are properly mounted and secure no abrasion bumps or cuts and they do not leak



My steering gearbox properly mounted and secure all nuts and bolts are present not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present does not leak

The lines to and from are properly mounted and secure there are no abrasions bumps or cuts and they do not leak



My steering linkage

Pitman arm, drag link, upper control arm, and my tie rod they are properly

Mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present and they are held together by three caste nuts and coter keys



My spring mount properly mounted and secure to the frame not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present



My leaf spring properly mounted and secured to the axle by two u-bolts not cracked bent or broken and all nuts and bolts are present

And there is no signs of any shifting



My shock absorber is properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present and it does not leak



My brake chamber is properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present and it does not leak

The lines to and from are properly mounted and secure there are no abrasions bumps or cuts and they do not leak



My slack adjuster push rod is properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present and to check it I would chock the wheels release the breaks and there should be no more than one Inch of play when pushed by hand



My brake drum properly mounted secure not cracked bent or broken no excessive wear grease oil or debris



My brake lining properly mounted secure not cracked bent or broken at least a inch of pad life no grease oil or debris



My rim properly mounted secure not cracked bent or broken no illegal welds



My sidewalks properly beaded to the rim no abrasions bumps or bulges and it does not leak



My tread even wear same size on both sides must be virgin radial can not be recap or retread must have at least 4/32 of tread life and it does not leak



My lug nuts properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken none are missing there are no shiny spots or rust trails that would indicate one being loose 



My hub seal properly mounted and secured not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present and it does not leak to check it I would use a sight glass



My valve stem properly mounted and secured not cracked bent or broken safety cap in place and it does not leak to check it I would use a tire gauge and it should be 100 psi or manufactures specs


My mirror is properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken



My door is properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken

And it opens and closes



My door seal is properly mounted and secure not cut or dry rotted



My hinges are properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present



My steps are properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present

There is no grease oil or debris



My fuel tank is properly mounted and secure by two saddle straps not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present and it does not leak



My fuel cap is properly mounted and secure seal is not cut or dry rotted does not leak and its held in place by a safety chain 



I have a marker light properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken and its clean



My exhaust properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present and there is no signs of any soot trail that would indicate a leak



My catwalk properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present no grease oil or debris



My frame properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present no illegal welds and no damage



My drive line properly mounted and secure by two u-joints not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present and there is no debris



My toRQUE ARM properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present



MY SPRING HANGER properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present



MY LEAF SPRING is properly mounted and secure to the axle by two u bolts not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present

There is no signs of any shifting



My brake chamber is properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present and it does not leak

The lines to and from are properly mounted and secure there are no abrasions bumps or cuts and they do not leak



My slack adjuster push rod is properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present and to check it I would chock the wheels release the breaks and there should be no more than one Inch of play when pushed by hand



My brake drum properly mounted secure not cracked bent or broken no excessive wear grease oil or debris



My brake pads properly mounted secure not cracked bent or broken at least a inch of pad life no grease oil or debris



My rim properly mounted secure not cracked bent or broken no illegal welds



My sidewalks properly beaded to the rim no abrasions bumps or bulges and it does not leak



My tread even wear same size on both sides at least 2/32 of life can be recap or retread and it does not leak



My bud spacing no more than 3 inches between my tires no daylight between my rims and no debris



My lug nuts properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken none are missing there are no shiny spots or rust trails that would indicate one being loose 



My axle seal properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present does not leak



My inner and outer valve stem properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken has the safety cap in place and to check it I would use a tire gauge it should be 100 psi or manufactures specs



My mud flap properly mounted and secure not ripped and torn no more than 8 inches off the ground



My air bags properly mounted and secure

There are two more parts I need to write down and then memorize how to do a air brakes test and I still haven’t even driven the vehicle yet


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 6, 2022)

But yes we just go there and stand around this yard now the teacher just stands there I guess there isn’t much he can do to make us memorize all this it’s up to us.
I just never have been a car engine guy who cares about the engine and all the different parts I could give. A shit sbout a car so this is kind of tuff to me


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 6, 2022)

Coupling

My red line is my emergency

My blue line is my service

And my green line is my electrical

There all properly mounted and secure to the tractor and the trailer

All nuts and bolts are present

This is my air lines they are properly mounted and secure no abrasions bumps or cuts and they do not leak

My glad hands are properly mounted and secure in the locked position not cracked bent or broken not damaged and they do not leak

My glad hand seals are properly mounted and secure not cut or dry rotted and they do not leak

My electrical lines are properly mounted and secure to the reciever on the tractor and the trailer there are no steel braids showing and they are not damaged

My apron is properly mounted and secure to my trailer not cracked bent or broken no waves no illegal welds

My kingpin is properly mounted and secure to my apron not cracked bent or broken

My fifth wheel is properly mounted and secure to my trailer by the locking jaws by the shank of the kingpin

There is no daylight between my apron and my fifth wheel my fifth wheel is properly greased my fifth wheel is not damaged

My fifth wheel is properly mounted and secure to my platform which is not cracked bent or broken all nuts and bolts are present held in place by two roll pins one on either side

My platform is properly mounted and secure to my frame by the mounting bolts there not cracked bent or broken none are missing

my release handle are properly mounted and secure not cracked bent or broken its in the locked position

I have enough clearance between the rear of my tractor and the landing gear of my trailer to make turns


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 6, 2022)

Then there is one more thing I got to memorize I got to make the notes for it this weekend but tests are next week


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 7, 2022)

i got all the notes on my notepad now… they said next week they will get me shifting and stuff so they told me I can stay as long as I need to to graduate. So that took a lot of stress off me I thought I had to learn it all by next week. I called texas best smokehouse and asked them if I can come work only weekends they said they got my
Numebr and they will call when they got a opening so that will help


----------



## tedtan (Oct 7, 2022)

Cool!

Don’t get overwhelmed, just take it one thing at a time. Hang in there, man - you’ll finish it before you know it.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 9, 2022)

I got the tone for the first slipknot album dialed in just right it just ten cents sharp of drop
B it sounds so bad ass basically watched staymetal ray video about Jim tones then watched black acre doe and heard him say first album is ten cents sharp and I saved it as a patch it sounds just like it dude it’s sick


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 9, 2022)

Hey I dunno how long this has been a website but I remember I got on here when I was a teenager and said I liked korn and people made fun of me so I was like fuck this site lol it was a long fucking time ago though this site has been around for a while


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 9, 2022)

I think they was talking about dream theater and never more and stuff


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 9, 2022)

But man metal elitist can’t hate on korn becuase well they shouldn’t cause I started listening to korn and then I have listened to so much older 90s death metal and stuff and I have been going back in time with metal so they brought me to more metal


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 10, 2022)

They just authorized me to test on pretrip all I got to learn is in cab and then after that just the driving test


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 10, 2022)

I earned being able to play guitar when I get home fuck stufying bout to redo this kid rock monster truck with the solo I learned yesterday I’m feelin a lil white trash today lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 10, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> They just authorized me to test on pretrip all I got to learn is in cab and then after that just the driving test



you got this creepy I'm rooting for you


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 10, 2022)

Dude 


wheresthefbomb said:


> you got this creepy I'm rooting for you


I try to learn this song by ear and then went and found videos of the dudes playing it and I was doing it all wrong


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 10, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> you got this creepy I'm rooting for you


I made a YouTube video and then went back and watched what I did after learning how to play it by eyeball and I feel a deuche bag now lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 10, 2022)

It takes a real man to admit when he's transcribed a Kid Rock song wrong and uploaded it to YT. We've all been there.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 10, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> It takes a real man to admit when he's transcribed a Kid Rock song wrong and uploaded it to YT. We've all been there.


I played the slipknot right though


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 11, 2022)

Dude the first she my in slipknot addersll the bass lines are si kool I love them I want my parallax back ba. Dude I just got to memorize in cab and brake test now almost there dude i got coupling memorized todsy


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 11, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I played the slipknot right though


I haven’t got a chance to listen to it all the way though yet I’m going to tommroow on the way to school


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 11, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Dude the first she my in slipknot addersll the bass lines are si kool I love them I want my parallax back ba. Dude I just got to memorize in cab and brake test now almost there dude i got coupling memorized todsy



You're gonna pass with flyin fuckin carpets!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 11, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> You're gonna pass with flyin fuckin carpets!


I dunno what I was thinking about quitting I’m almost there dude… I can name every single part of that truck


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 11, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I dunno what I was thinking about quitting I’m almost there dude… I can name every single part of that truck



That's what's up my dude! We all doubt ourselves sometimes. Just keep at it.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 11, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Creepy just needs a little Veronica in his life.



Yo does your carpel tunnel ever bruise I have yellow and purple on my fingers so if yours never does that then it means mine is probably just a bone bruise like they said


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 13, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> That's what's up my dude! We all doubt ourselves sometimes. Just keep at it.


Alright so… I’m not giving but… I had my first day driving the truck today and I’m garbage at shifting. I’m looking for a way to test out on a automatic truck. I would get a restriction on my license to never be able to drive a stick shift but I really don’t care I have no want to drive on I have never been able to do it in a regular car. I will say this though in a regular car I could never come off the clutch without the car dying or shift a gear successfully. I did shift a gear successfully a few times today and I came off the clutch without stalling. Only thing is my school only has stick shift. I couldn’t go to the school with all brand new trucks cause they had a waiting list till January for the cdl program. On top of that the truck sleep breaking down and we are loosing drive time and it is prolonging the time to stay in school. I’m really out of money this time. Like seriously. I don’t know what to do. I’m trying to talk to my neighbor about using his truck and going to the dmv and testing out. I have memorized eveything the oretrip the in cab. I hope I get this shifting down cause I’m right at the berry end man.


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 14, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Alright so… I’m not giving but… I had my first day driving the truck today and I’m garbage at shifting. I’m looking for a way to test out on a automatic truck. I would get a restriction on my license to never be able to drive a stick shift but I really don’t care I have no want to drive on I have never been able to do it in a regular car. I will say this though in a regular car I could never come off the clutch without the car dying or shift a gear successfully. I did shift a gear successfully a few times today and I came off the clutch without stalling. Only thing is my school only has stick shift. I couldn’t go to the school with all brand new trucks cause they had a waiting list till January for the cdl program. On top of that the truck sleep breaking down and we are loosing drive time and it is prolonging the time to stay in school. I’m really out of money this time. Like seriously. I don’t know what to do. I’m trying to talk to my neighbor about using his truck and going to the dmv and testing out. I have memorized eveything the oretrip the in cab. I hope I get this shifting down cause I’m right at the berry end man.


I wouldn't beat yourself up over not nailing shifting on your first try. Sounds like another opportunity to keep calm and push through your self-doubt. Doing that, like shifting, is a skill that gets better with repetition.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 14, 2022)

Bout to get back at it in at the truck wash here asking this lady if I can come wash some trucks for the rest of school she took my
Number


LordCashew said:


> I wouldn't beat yourself up over not nailing shifting on your first try. Sounds like another opportunity to keep calm and push through your self-doubt. Doing that, like shifting, is a skill that gets better with repetition.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 14, 2022)

Only thing is I’m with me Jack today this old man is gonna yell at me worst then the Mexican he got a shirt that says get off the fuckin gas


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 14, 2022)

You can do it creepy, shifting is a fine art to be sure, but it's not rocket appliances.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 14, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> You can do it creepy, shifting is a fine art to be sure, but it's not rocket appliances.


I know it’s just I always been real clumsy and there are certain very simple tasks I never ever been good at shifting is one of them


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 14, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> You can do it creepy, shifting is a fine art to be sure, but it's not rocket appliances.


Me Jack is being preety kool
About it though I did a little better then yesterda


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 14, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> You can do it creepy, shifting is a fine art to be sure, but it's not rocket appliances.


I mean they don't teach it in elemental school...


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 14, 2022)

But I found the Marilyn Manson filter on snap chat and made some videos


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 14, 2022)

I’m timmylittle2022 on snap chat


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 14, 2022)

This lady in my shcool she moved down here from Portland oregon and she keeps telling people that antifa is coming to texas and there gonna start burning stuff down lol… those people are crazy if they do though… my friend has a fucking army tank


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 14, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> This lady in my shcool she moved down here from Portland oregon and she keeps telling people that antifa is coming to texas and there gonna start burning stuff down lol… those people are crazy if they do though… my friend has a fucking army tank



If you think shifting on an 18 wheeler is difficult, try qualifying on an M1 Abrams.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 14, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> If you think shifting on an 18 wheeler is difficult, try qualifying on an M1 Abrams.


The guns don’t work on it but we can run some people over


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 14, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> If you think shifting on an 18 wheeler is difficult, try qualifying on an M1 Abrams.


I wonder if she is right though what if they do come down here and start burning stuff down… she moved down here cause it’s to crazy up theye


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 14, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I wonder if she is right though what if they do come down here and start burning stuff down… she moved down here cause it’s to crazy up theye



They are everywhere man. Their cells are popping up like that damn game whack-a-mole. I'd stay close to your buddy with the tank. Maybe stock up on some Monsters.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 14, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> They are everywhere man. Their cells are popping up like that damn game whack-a-mole. I'd stay close to your buddy with the tank. Maybe stock up on some Monsters.


That’s crazy why can’t the world just be peacful


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 14, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> That’s crazy why can’t the world just be peacful



The best defense is a good offense!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 17, 2022)

They didn’t let me go shifting today


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 17, 2022)

Probably gonna go home


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 17, 2022)

I actually did ok at shifting today


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 17, 2022)

I decided to stay and someone else went home at 13 so I got to drive


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 17, 2022)

Just takes practice 

(this coming from someone who can't drive stick)


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 17, 2022)

Wait until he finds out about the Jake brake...


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 17, 2022)

I thought I know about the Jake brake


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 17, 2022)

I mean I know about the jake break the engine retarder but all we do now is just drive around in a circle shifted through all the gear today without messing up Then got to stop sans let off the clutch too fast and Mr. Jack threw my ass in the back because the trucks are so shitty that if it dies we’re broke down


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 17, 2022)

I didn’t know if you knew but there is some videos of me trying to shift on my YouTube and the teacher tells me I’m stupid in the video lol j dizzle f.arizzle


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 17, 2022)

I do feel preety stupid sometimes now that I think about tit


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 19, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I think about tit



me too bud, me too


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 19, 2022)

Yea i


wheresthefbomb said:


> me too bud, me too


 just left shxool cause they didn’t let me go shifting. Mr Jack don’t like me cause I stalled the truck two times and every time it dies it breaks down. I don’t see how I’m supposed to graduate if they won’t let me try it again.  hopefully they let me go tommorow. At least I get to play guitar this guitar solo I been trying to learn I for sure know all the notes at 50 percent speed I keep finding more and more stuff I did wrong or left out. I learn it from watching the actual guy who plays it on the video so I’m preety proud of it cause I never learn a lot of solos but it’s only a pentatonic souther rock/metal solo so probably won’t impress anybody here. But I learned that when your in the one pentatonic shape that most of the solo is in if there is a note you can’t find it’s just a note in the next shape so that is something that I can take with me. I been looking at morning star midi switcher and it seems like that is the one that is going to be easiest for me to use. I emailed there support first just to see if they would even take the time to answer me and they did within a few hours. They presented me with all of the information I would need to trouble shoot it if I ran into any problems. The only thing I’m wondering is how long will my computer be compatible with my neural dsp🥹🥹🥹🥹. Well I hope I get out of truck driving school soon and get a job because I want to get the Morningstar mc-8 really bad. My only dream is to be able to have everything footswitchable. 🥹. I’m just to feeble minded for the behringer fcb 1010. I hope I can find a buyer for it when I do get the morning star. I’m sure I will though cause I am a preety good salesman. Anyways I hope every body is having a great day and there brekfast was delightful.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 19, 2022)

Bro ups just called me they want me to come do seasonal again. gonna be walking up in there with a cdl dude…. I need to get my doubles endorsement. Holy shit it all just fell into place.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 19, 2022)

Last time I did seasonal when I got done I had enough money to pay my bills for three months and live great.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 20, 2022)

They told me today that I would be graduated from shifting and going to backing by Monday if I keep showing progress like today. I’m starting to get excited dude. I can’t believe I managed to make all this become possible. I think I’m gonna graduate truck driving school.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 20, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> They told me today that I would be graduated from shifting and going to backing by Monday if I keep showing progress like today. I’m starting to get excited dude. I can’t believe I managed to make all this become possible. I think I’m gonna graduate truck driving school.



fuck yeah you are my dude! all that self doubt and stress and here you are, about to be a gear-shifting, truck-driving, magic-piece-of-paper-holding motherfucker


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 21, 2022)

They graduated me early from shifting I’m about to drive the semi around Tyler loop today


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 21, 2022)

I think this calls for another haiku:

Got my CDL
Shifting on a lonely road
Watch out Tyler Loop


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 21, 2022)

T


jaxadam said:


> I think this calls for another haiku:
> 
> Got my CDL
> Shifting on a lonely road
> Watch out Tyler Loop


he teacher said I actually did good


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 21, 2022)

I t


jaxadam said:


> I think this calls for another haiku:
> 
> Got my CDL
> Shifting on a lonely road
> Watch out Tyler L


Talk to A company today and wants me to call them whenever I get out of school they pay 3,000 a week and it’s most of the time local except a few nights a week.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 21, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I t
> 
> Talk to A company today and wants me to call them whenever I get out of school they pay 3,000 a week and it’s most of the time local except a few nights a week.



Holy motherfuckin macaroni! Think of all the dirt bikes you’ll be able to buy!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 21, 2022)

Al


jaxadam said:


> Holy motherfuckin macaroni! Think of all the dirt bikes you’ll be able to buy!


l want a damn swimming pool


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 21, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Al
> 
> l want a damn swimming pool



Are you a water wings or a rubber ducky around the waist kind of guy?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 21, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Are you a water wings or a rubber ducky around the waist kind of guy?


Naw but I want a back yard with a privacy fence and I want to be a nudist lol one of the many nudist that no one wants to see naked


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 21, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Naw but I want a back yard with a privacy fence and I want to be a nudist lol one of the many nudist that no one wants to see naked



My sons love peeing in the backyard. We actually met our old neighbors for the first time while one was taking a leak. Wife of a Jags coach, she was prob like where the fuck did we just move to. Just the other day my younger son walks outside, pulls his pants down, and just starts peeing in the pool like it was no big deal. The apple doesn’t fall far from the tree.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 21, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> My sons love peeing in the backyard. We actually met our old neighbors for the first time while one was taking a leak. Wife of a Jags coach, she was prob like where the fuck did we just move to. Just the other day my younger son walks outside, pulls his pants down, and just starts peeing in the pool like it was no big deal. The apple doesn’t fall far from the tree.


Hell yea I used to when I lived in the country didn’t when I moved to Longview but here lately I wake up to take my dog out to pee cause she has to pee in the middle of the night cause she is old so I been peein out there to it feels goood. I am gonna visit a nudist colony one day not cause I think I’m sexy or anything because why not be outside naked… take a dump in the woods it feels great plus when your sitting on the potty you don’t get to poop all the way unless you have the little stool you prop your feet up on that’s why we’re meant to shit outside


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 22, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> take a dump in the woods it feels great plus when your sitting on the potty you don’t get to poop all the way unless you have the little stool you prop your feet up on that’s why we’re meant to shit outside


This man's logic is irrefutable. ^^


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 22, 2022)

squatty potty gang 

I can't shit without propping my feet up anymore 

also, fiber and water are essential


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 22, 2022)

Yea I’m having one of those days where I’m headed towards my goal. I’m not letting nothing stop me but I’m also hungry and trying to figure out groceries for next week. Thinking about going for some 2 week old slices of pizza pizza little ceasers that hurt my stomach the first time I ate it what do y’all think? Can’t really miss any more school cause I bitched to the owner of the school about them letting other people shift and drive and back that were newer than me and he moved me up into the crew of people that are getting closer to getting out of there. But I would have to spend some of my gas money. And gas money spent means missing more school. And I also need a oil change  it sucks dude. Haven’t found any work or anything blue bell hasn’t needed a pull up, texas best smokehouse didn’t call back and ups won’t start for a little while. I really would like to be back in the country and have a stocked pond a barn full of meat chickens a meat calf a milk cow and a vegetable garden dude. I would also have a couple of goats and let them keep the grass mowed. Yea the singer of slayer has a ranch in my state I know he is living like that.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 22, 2022)

Hell why not have a pig for the chirstmas ham and anturkey for thanksgiving to if you got all the other


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 22, 2022)

This dude here is dreaming of eating animals


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 22, 2022)

Yea but it’s also not good to poop outside cause it runs off into the water and creates a health hazard that’s why I can only poop
Outside away from civilization. One day I would like to live off the grid bro. Away from everything. And just die out there one day people will just find this skeleton and be like is this d.b. Cooper lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 24, 2022)

I’m a


wheresthefbomb said:


> squatty potty gang
> 
> I can't shit without propping my feet up anymore
> 
> also, fiber and water are essential


bout to talk to these people about my anxiety today like you said


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 24, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> I’m a
> 
> bout to talk to these people about my anxiety today like you said




good for you bud. I have therapy today too. High five.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 24, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> good for you bud. I have therapy today too. High five.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 26, 2022)

I had a epiphany when shifting I remember asking my grandpa when I was a kid how he knew how to shift he said the way the army taught him to shift was don’t even look at the rpm’s and just listen to the engine and when I tried that it worked a lot better, the instructor said not bad…. My grandpa drove a truck in the Korean War he was a 88 Mike lol then he had a truck driving school in the 70s… I never got a chance to see him when he was on his deathbed they said some of his last words were to tell my family to bring me a plate of food.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 26, 2022)

I got straight backing today and just tried offset for the first time did preety decent parallel parking is next I just got to ride the clutch and make it creep


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 26, 2022)

Watching RPMs can be helpful but yeah, listening to the engine will give you a more intuitive understanding of when to shift and generally what's going on. My friend told me to roll the windows down when I was learning stick, helped a ton. I still don't like to listen to music when I drive stick.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 26, 2022)

Now that we’re to the hands on part of school it’s really fun… we did uncoupling and uncoupling and I did bad ass on my paralell
Parking today


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 27, 2022)

Yea I got this drummer and he wants to try to record some music through email but it’s like. There something about it that just sounds wierd. I can’t tell if he is good or not. Someone ussually says. That’s a indicator that he isn’t good. I sent hi. Some stuff to see what it’s gonna sound like. I’m gonna ask him to play wait and bleed on drums with me playing it on guitar and bass next and let y’all hear it and let me know if you think it’s good I wonder if there is a forum for drummers that is similar to seven string. Org and all the drummers are just hiding over there or soemthing


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 27, 2022)

Monday we begin preparations for my final exam! I’m here.
This crazy goal of prolonging pandemic unemployment then by design to become poor and to get the state to pay for me to learn a trade. I almost done.
I found out this guy in my schools grandson is a musical genius he is 11 years old been playing the piano for one year and is playing all of this classical music… his YouTube channel is array of art.
Man y’all should really check this little kid out. I’m giving him a interface for free a presonus. He deserves it more than me.  he is still a begginer at guitar but man he is gonna be a shredder!!! He was selected by the school of rock in Kingston texas and received a scholarship at the age of 11. I love to see this kind of stuff.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 27, 2022)

videos of little kids being unusually good at instruments make me want to haul my gear to the dump and feed it to the trash compactor

don't get me wrong, I'm happy for them, I just don't need to see it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 27, 2022)

Yea 


wheresthefbomb said:


> videos of little kids being unusually good at instruments make me want to haul my gear to the dump and feed it to the trash compactor
> 
> don't get me wrong, I'm happy for them, I just don't need to see it


it kind of makes me feel that way to but they type of music he plays I can’t stand to listen to honestly…. Ac dc the devil went down to Georgia stuff like that….. it’s just we like different stuff some people won’t understand it and I have learned to live with it…. I like brutal screams and chugs… a very minimalistic guitar solo…. Type of stuff you would hear in 2012 and the way vended sounds I think that kind of a little bit more than heavy music metal type stuff like stuff coal chamber birthed I think it could come back except with modern recording gear type sound. So basically my thought on it is that you have the death metal bands from the 90s then you have modern day cannibal corpse… see how it sounds when people actually give a crap about recording it right and with wll
The new type of recording stuff geared towards heavy music…. I think it could be a thing…. Some may shit on me But if you shit on my face I will wipe shit out of my eyes. But for real I like that vended stuff just very simple and straight forward heavy type shit…


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 28, 2022)

Don't forget to add some stickers to your truck.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 28, 2022)

I’m putt


jaxadam said:


> Don't forget to add some stickers to your truck.


I’m putting my stickers on the windshield


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 28, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Don't forget to add some stickers to your truck.


This made me fucking spit my coffee.


----------



## MFB (Oct 28, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> This made me fuKEN spit my coffee.



FTFY


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 28, 2022)

MFB said:


> FTFY



This is how you SSO


----------



## MFB (Oct 28, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> This is how you SSO


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 29, 2022)

Do up your truck like Japanese truckers with an absolutely ridiculous amount of LED lights and whacky shit. Be the one to import that to Texas.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 29, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Do up your truck like Japanese truckers with an absolutely ridiculous amount of LED lights and whacky shit. Be the one to import that to Texas.


Maybe so I got those led lights all over my house to. Only thing about that is any lights you add to the truck if one of those goes out they treat it just like a headlight or taillight being out. That’s what my instructor said anyways. Monday there sending me to the cel obstacle course all week long in canton.  and just like always miraculously money comes out of nowhere blue bell had me work all weekend and then I just got. 268 dollar gas check that they messed up on for two weeks so I was really broke but I’m sitting fat now about 440
Bucks in my pocket ready to conquer my goals. I still need to practice incab inspection and air brakes a little bit to. My offset backing isn’t quite there yet my parallel is preety good. My straight back is ok to. I can’t believe it dude.i can’t wait to make good good money


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Oct 31, 2022)

Today i came off the clutch to fast and it made the truck jerk so hard that it made this lady fart twice cause it slung her hard


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 1, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> Today i came off the clutch to fast and it made the truck jerk so hard that it made this lady fart twice cause it slung her hard



See now _this_ is the kind of thing I come to this thread for.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 1, 2022)

Well apperently
I wnet Into a food coma last night after doing the three course meal at cheddars ate so much I had a damn tummy ache I’m gonna do some laundry today since I’m at home


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 1, 2022)

And the neighbors from hell are gone thanks god the fat people with the trash that blows out of there trash can.. they say the landlord already has a new set of fuckers moving it. Wonder what there gonna move in here next.. Sheesh I’m hoping for the bisexual lesbian college girls but that will never happen


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 1, 2022)

It’s bad ass though when these people of these rental houses move out they can’t take all there stuff with them it’s just free game  it just goes out to the curb.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 4, 2022)

Apperently there is a giant super cell of tornados coming to where I live you think I should put my guitars in there cases?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 4, 2022)

Yeah doesn't hurt to be prepared. Stay safe, Creepy (and everyone else in the general area).


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 4, 2022)

Yeah doesn't hurt to be prepared. Stay safe, Creepy (and everyone else in the general area).


Nothing has really happened yet but some went through the town 20 miles away and then some closer to Dallas in sulpher springs


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 8, 2022)

Just ate the new blue bell flavor Carmel fudge brownie was disappointed cause there was only two little pieces of fudge in the whole thing! There are lots of new flavors now though. Can’t wait till I have a reason to go to the warehouse I’m about to stock up my freezer.. preety kool watching the god forbid reunion shows…especially with the dude from as I lay dying… just sucks cause it makes me feel old.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 10, 2022)

Man now I’m struggling with backing and there about to make me test I’m not ready it sucks


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 10, 2022)

It’s the last part I got to learn


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 10, 2022)

Screwed up thing is I can do Paralell parking but i can’t do straight back or offset backing


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 10, 2022)

These are the last things I got to get right and I have my cdl…. Man I am having so much pressure my mom is bitching at me saying hurry and pass the school my other family members keep telling me
To sell my guitars. And the school isn’t giving me proper instructions for backing I literally feel like that part on happy Gilmore where happy is taking bets at the shooting range nd Chubb’s Peterson is reading his news paper not even paying attention saying it’s all in the hips it’s all in the hips


----------



## bostjan (Nov 10, 2022)

"Parking is all in the hips" - someone, somewhere, at some driving school, probably.

Hope all goes well, bro. I know it's stressful. But if your guitars bring you joy, I hope you never find yourself in a position where you have to sell them. I've been there a few times, and it's no fun. But you seem like a resourceful guy, so I'm sure things will work out eventually.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 10, 2022)

bostjan said:


> "Parking is all in the hips" - someone, somewhere, at some driving school, probably.
> 
> Hope all goes well, bro. I know it's stressful. But if your guitars bring you joy, I hope you never find yourself in a position where you have to sell them. I've been there a few times, and it's no fun. But you seem like a resourceful guy, so I'm sure things will work out eventually.


I don’t want to sell them  I can’t sleep at night either jsutv worrying I just need this piece of paper dude all I want is the guitars. And the neural dsp and the apple.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 10, 2022)

When I back up my trailer and I’m having trouble I just remember this: I hold my hands on the bottom of the steering wheel and if I want it to go left, I pull my left hand up. If I want it to go right, I pull my right hand up.

The spot in our storage I have to back it in on an angle next to two campers and it is a pain in the ass, so I have to fuck with this all the time. My best backup was a bass boat down a bumpy hill on an angle about 4 feet wide but the chick I convinced to go fishing with me was hot as shit so somehow I did it flawlessly the first time and she was impressed.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 10, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> When I back up my trailer and I’m having trouble I just remember this: I hold my hands on the bottom of the steering wheel and if I want it to go left, I pull my left hand up. If I want it to go right, I pull my right hand up.
> 
> The spot in our storage I have to back it in on an angle next to two campers and it is a pain in the ass, so I have to fuck with this all the time. My best backup was a bass boat down a bumpy hill on an angle about 4 feet wide but the chick I convinced to go fishing with me was hot as shit so somehow I did it flawlessly the first time and she was impressed.


My sister said I can hook up to her trailer and practice this weekend


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 10, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> My sister said I can hook up to her trailer and practice this weekend



I don't think that's legal anymore!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 10, 2022)

And it made me mad cause when I asked the instructor what to do to get better he told me to go play gtav and to get a 18 wheeler and practice backing


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 19, 2022)

I can do all
My backing and should be receiving my test date when I go back I have completed every thing in the truck driving school. Only thing is I’m now
In the hospital for a blood clot in my heart. I have a weak muscle in my heart that I have somehow damaged. It causes blood to pool in my heart and makes blood clots. I have been in the hospital for several days now. I think if the blood clot goes away and I get on blood thinners the drs may be able to clear my medical record to clear me to drive before I take my next dot physical.  but they might not. Cause they say that I’m more susceptible to having blood clots pass through my left ventricle to my lungs and stop my breathing and my brain and cause a stroke. But I think that since I’m so young and they got me on blood thinners for the rest of my life that I can get it ok with them. I dunno we’ll see but the guy that owns the school says he still wants me to test out. But it will be after thanksgiving. But I’m just chillin here watching cnn and eating graham crackers and peanut butter and looking out my awesome hospital window. Enjoying the vacation. It’s just how my life has always been one good thing almost happens then something else bad happens and makes it not possible.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 19, 2022)

They say if I can’t get out on the Highway I could get a job just moving trailers around in a yard. Or I could also do what this Jack ass at my other job did hold a cdl and show that I can pretrip the vehicle up to dot standards and that I have more knowledge of all the engine parts and everything and ask for more money at a non cdl job.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 19, 2022)

But my sister says the dr is goi g to clear me after I go toa ll
My checkups and show that the blood clot is gone


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 19, 2022)

I guess it’s kind of depressing to know that I am on the downhill slope of life and that my beggining health problems have started im like that truck st the yard that’s got a air leak and you have to stop ever so once in a while and build back air pessure


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 19, 2022)

Here's hoping your health holds up and you can land a solid job.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 19, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Here's hoping your health holds up and you can land a solid job.


The dr actually just came ina be said he is not putting any work restrictions on me and the muscle in my heart Is actually going to improve and I actually quit smoking cigarettes because of this so I’m day two no cigs…so I just got to get better and watch this cable tv at the hospital for a few more days


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 19, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Here's hoping your health holds up and you can land a solid job.


But I was at my house singing hyppa Hyppa by electric callboy and that is how I realized soemthing was wrong I didn’t feel right so. My vision was all screwed up and seeing double but if I wouldn’t have tried to sing that song that night I probably would have end up having a stroke


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 19, 2022)

Well hot damn buddy, I hope you start feeling better.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 19, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Well hot damn buddy, I hope you start feeling better.


I feel great I never really felt bad they just found it early. I just had double vision and ran into a wall. But the test showed the blood clot


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 19, 2022)

Ain’t nothing a pint of Blue Bell can’t fix!


----------



## tedtan (Nov 19, 2022)

Good thing that caught it early.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 19, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Good thing that caught it early.


yep everytime I hear Eskimo callboy I’m going to remember that. I asked the dr if I can still scream after my blood thins out he said yes and said my heart will heal it’s self I just need to excercise a lil.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 19, 2022)

Damn Creepy, I hope you heal up strong. Good on you quitting my cigs, thousands of good reasons to do that. I'm rooting for you bud.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 19, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Damn Creepy, I hope you heal up strong. Good on you quitting my cigs, thousands of good reasons to do that. I'm rooting for you bud.


Yea I actually got a crap load of truck driving jobs texting and messaging me but I’m glad I found this cause I kept feeling tired. I no matter how much sleep I got I was tired if I wasn’t driving at school I was sleeping in the mattres in the semi sleeper truck like I knew something was wrong but I thought it was just resturaunts and fast food burgers.. but I come home and I have to study pretrip and I’m cab over and over so I don’t forget it probably played guitar once or twice In the past two months. Really ready to test out but this is prolonging it


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 20, 2022)

creepymcpeepers said:


> yep everytime I hear Eskimo callboy I’m going to remember that. I asked the dr if I can still scream after my blood thins out he said yes and said my heart will heal it’s self I just need to excercise a lil.


I keep forgetting they are electric callboy now oh well i bought the parallax with the neural dsp
Sale… a few days without using gas made it possible… can’t wait to get home and use it. I remember I was playing my bass more than my guitar when I had my free trial of the parallax…. can’t wait to get out of this damn hospital. They say my inr level has to be at 2.0 to go home. It’s at 1.1 now. And it was at 0.9 last night . Oh well I watched the 
Movie trolls. It was pretty kool.i watched all of godfather I have never seen the whole movie till now.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 20, 2022)

Never bothered watching the Godfather movies. My partner has asked to check out The Sopranos recently since neither of us has watched it, so will give that a go. The Godfather just doesn't interest me, though. What's your take, Creepy?


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 20, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Never bothered watching the Godfather movies. My partner has asked to check out The Sopranos recently since neither of us has watched it, so will give that a go. The Godfather just doesn't interest me, though. What's your take, Creepy?


Uhmm have seen bits and pieces of it my whole life. Never watched the whole thing. Now that I’m stuck in the hospital, I did watch it here.there where bits of the story that I missed through a few times I fell asleep, but yea basically they were trying to take over his family his whole life and he got vengeance. So you im
All about some revenge. I still don’t understand the five family thing I think it’s that they run the hood or something like that. Dude are the Italian mafia real? They gotta be. We don’t got that stuff around here…I’m ready to leave this hospital though.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 20, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Never bothered watching the Godfather movies. My partner has asked to check out The Sopranos recently since neither of us has watched it, so will give that a go. The Godfather just doesn't interest me, though. What's your take, Creepy?


Uhmm have seen bits and pieces of it my whole life. Never watched the whole thing. Now that I’m stuck in the hospital, there where bits of the story that I missed through a few times I fell asleep, but yea basically they were trying to take over his family his whole life and he got vengeance. So you im
All about some revenge. I still don’t understand the five family thing I think it’s that they run the hood or something like that. Dude are the Italian mafia real? They gotta be. We don’t got that stuff around here…I’m ready to leave this hospital thoug


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 22, 2022)

I just seen this dr at the hospital that looks like misha


----------



## bostjan (Nov 23, 2022)

I wouldn't publicly say that the mob still exists, but, when your organization is disciplined about keeping a low profile and staying under the radar of the authorities, people like you and I don't have much to worry about unless we suddenly get big money somehow. I grew up in Detroit, and the mafia there was pretty sloppy, and everyone knew the Toccos. But when one of the mob's top guys is seen chasing someone down the neighbourhood streets with a saw in broad daylight, it might be a sign that your organization is slipping and losing influence. Anyway...

I really hope you feel better, brother. It's gotta suck to be infirmed this close to a major holiday. Let those doctors take care of you and you'll be out of there and back to rocking out soon!


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 23, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I wouldn't publicly say that the mob still exists, but, when your organization is disciplined about keeping a low profile and staying under the radar of the authorities, people like you and I don't have much to worry about unless we suddenly get big money somehow. I grew up in Detroit, and the mafia there was pretty sloppy, and everyone knew the Toccos. But when one of the mob's top guys is seen chasing someone down the neighbourhood streets with a saw in broad daylight, it might be a sign that your organization is slipping and losing influence. Anyway...
> 
> I really hope you feel better, brother. It's gotta suck to be infirmed this close to a major holiday. Let those doctors take care of you and you'll be out of there and back to rocking out soon!


Yea bro this lady that checked my blood pressure said I was allowed to go down to the healing garden in the day. and I went down there an was just reading the information about how the hospital evolved every decade and I was surrounded by security guards and they were asking me all these questions and I was like fuck you in not answering your questions and I started running from them. But apperently the lady that said I can go down there is new and she told me wrong. So I’m ready to go home.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 23, 2022)

But I guess I understood how it liked I was wearing regular clothes and wires form the heart monitor was all hanging out of my shirt… I could have been wielding a bomb or something 🫤


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Nov 29, 2022)

I’m out of the hospital now but I found a girl 
That place bass and asked her if she wanted to start a band she said no  it was gonna be texas flavored coal chamber in 2022


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Sunday at 7:56 PM)

I got kicked out of that school…..I have to pay another school a thousand for my test… this stuff keeps dragging out… but I get to drive a 13 speed transmission at this school to test out on my manual. When I reached out to kilgore and told them about me getting kicked out she said that the school I went to collects money from the state then kicks people out of the school
So they can just collect money from the state. They said they are getting ready to hold a committee with twc and the dot to try to make the school not a credited school with the dps . So since when I told them
What happened they said it doesn’t sound like anything out of the ordinary with that school
So instead of giving me the full course for 4,000 they just called it one week of advanced driver training for a 1000 dollars. But I’m excited cause we don’t have to drive those ragged out trucks anymore it’s all brand new equipment here. I can’t believe I’m still going through all of this dude. But I been trying to be more healthy and excercising. Turns out they made this huge awesome trail that circles around my city with frisbee golf courses and all these tunnels and stuff so I been going there and walking every day. I’m ready to be done with this school they said 8 weeks and I was wasting my time up there for three months and they just never tested me and the schools trucks kept breaking down and then they got over populated with students waiting to test…then when they were supposed to test me my license had a temporary suspension for some documents that werre never turned in properly. So this should be the last week for real this time.. I have been going and eating at the homeless shelter at night though cause it’s a free meal that church’s provide. But yea… haven’t hardly played guitar since I got out of the hospital. Except a little.. played witha. Fuzz pedal it’s kind of kool.


----------

